# Luxury Sport Build Up.



## big pimpin

Ok...I picked up this 1987 Luxury Sport Monte Carlo for 100 bucks. I was unaware what I was getting myself into until I had gotten into the build. The plan was for a regular street car to serve easy with any day I please. It got out of hand like most projects do. 

My first actually work on the car began 8-26-05. I wasn't working on the car for myself, I was swapping the suspension off the car for a buddy that wanted to put his car back to stock. So I was getting some chrome goodies for the swap/work but not really planning on building it yet.

Up on jack stands pulling the suspension:









You can see the car needed some major love. I took the suspension off and cleaned it up before reinstalling it on the other car.


----------



## big pimpin

I mean...it was looking real rough once I really got under it to see what was there. I thought, I can't even put a clean black frame under this belly....it needs a lot of work. A stress point wrap will not do it.....it would leave too much untouched.


----------



## big pimpin

So after thinking about it and talking to friends....one of my club mates had a g-body frame with some work done to it already. So I'm like, do another frame, swap it out.....no biggie. So I got the frame from him with some crossmember work already finished out.


I got it in the shop and started cleaning the rest of it.









The frame was solid....just surface rust that I cleaned off.


----------



## big pimpin

I upload these pics 9-7-05. This frame was actually the factory frame from under the blue monte we built previously. You can see the blue overspray. :biggrin:


----------



## cdznutz42069

here we go! its about time. :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

Upload date 9-24-05.

Frame reinforcement fully under way. Back of the frame being wrapped up with 1/4" plate. Thats the thickest it got...1/4". 










Finishing off the bottom of the crossmember too. 1/4" plate.


----------



## big pimpin

Upload still 9-24-05. 

Plates pressed into place and tack welded to hold the positions. 

Top










bottom


----------



## big pimpin

9-27-05 upload

Bottom and back of crossmember welded up. Also lower a-arm mounts.










Back rails welded up too.


----------



## NIMSTER64

who cares about the dates the pics were uploaded lets see more pics


----------



## big pimpin

upload 10-15-05

Ok...since I was doing all this by myself I had to multi task. If I got board of welding there were plenty of other things to do. PLENTY! So I started digging into the interior. I wanted to get it done and out of the way so it would just later on be installation.

Interior was MESSED UP too! 

Look at the drivers seat. Its maroon and the rest was tan. Someone had jacked the car for its power drivers seat and put a manual one in there. :twak: And see the jambs were still tan too. :ugh:









Door panels missing trim and just plan tore up.


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069+Sep 27 2006, 02:22 PM~6256057-->
> 
> 
> 
> here we go! its about time. :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :biggrin: :cheesy: :wave:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NIMSTER64 Posted Today_@ 02:32 PM~
> *  who cares about the dates the pics were uploaded lets see more pics*


gotta let you all know the real time frame for progress.


----------



## big pimpin

Passenger seat just chilling. I like the factory pillows...but I do have my preferences....so you know how that goes. 










Interior straight trashed. Look at the blue steering column. Whoever had their hands on this car before....did EVERYTHING wrong. :buttkick:











Even the factory carpet kit was gone and replaced with that roll out shit. :ugh:


----------



## big pimpin

They already at some point tried to do a color change on the interior. Apparently there was no prep done before the work...it was all coming off.


----------



## big pimpin

10-15-05 upload still. I got some more frame work done too. Center wrapped up tight. 










And WAY more structure went into the back side. The tubing for cross brace is 3/16" 2x2 box.


----------



## big pimpin

10-15-05

The bottom was getting there.


----------



## big pimpin

10-27-05. Getting the interior right.

After--- Before pic
I had to complete take the panels down the original color before changing it properly. That took a lot of laquer thinner, rags and rubber gloves.









I had to get another steering column from another g-body because the one in the car was toast. But that turned into stupid problems later on also. Matching the color up too.


----------



## big pimpin

These are panel I dyed....I wrapped as many as I could myself that could take it. I hate to see factory panels wrapped over that look all bulky from the padding and material. 



















Door panel trim


----------



## big pimpin

Dash pad cover. The factory dash was cracked and I wasn't going to the process to try and find another one to replace it with. 

Before










After


----------



## big pimpin

In the mean time I found another drivers power seat and sent them to my main man to have them wrapped up the way I wanted them. 4 buttons across in the front....5 buttons across in the back...and the piping right on the edge of the pillow. He did good!

I gotta do them caddy style!


----------



## big pimpin

Seats and tops of the door panels chilling freshly inside. Butter soft. :biggrin: And yes....thats a double pump assembly you see on the floor. :0


----------



## big pimpin

Whats this all about???? :dunno: 

Pitbull baby!


----------



## big pimpin

upload 10-18-05. --- NOTE: I'm doing all this by myself in my spare time...during evenings and weekends.

Dropping the factory frame out from under the body. 










I needed to get the engine and tranny out to see what needed to be done there. I did get the car running before I took it apart but the engine had a BAD knock...VERY BAD. So yet another thing that has to be redone.


----------



## big pimpin

upload 11-4-06. 

All apart. Grease, grease and more grease. "Body dolly rider" in the house!


----------



## big pimpin

I'm tired of posting...I'll do more later.


----------



## Guest

looking good dan


----------



## cdznutz42069

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 27 2006, 01:07 PM~6256446
> *I'm tired of posting...I'll do more later.
> *



TEASE! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## cutman

HOT FIRE


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@Sep 27 2006, 03:18 PM~6256520
> *TEASE! :angry:  :biggrin:
> *



:cheesy: I have about 2000 pics of the build. I'm gonna show you guys about 250.....lol I won't show you everything, but I will probably show you too much anyway....and I don't want to get people board.


----------



## cdznutz42069

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 27 2006, 01:30 PM~6256630
> *:cheesy:  I have about 2000 pics of the build.  I'm gonna show you guys about 250.....lol  I won't show you everything, but I will probably show you too much anyway....and I don't want to get people board.
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## Spanky

so how much is it for sale for?


----------



## NIMSTER64

nice no wonder it took you so long you were to busy taking pics LOL send me all 2000 :biggrin:


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 27 2006, 04:16 PM~6257019
> *nice no wonder it took you so long you were to busy taking pics LOL send me all 2000 :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big pimpin

Upload 11-20-05

I started messing with frame modifications.










Checking for clearance on everything along with proper alignment. Got to be able to drive smoothly all the way up and down.


----------



## big pimpin

These were from 11-11-05...oops.

Mocking up from suspension. Also have put the engine assembly on the crossmember to make the motor mounts. And the top mock up a-arms are bad......:barf:










Look at that nasty lean! I had to do something about that.


----------



## Coast One

more pics :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

11-5-05...I'm all out of order damn it. :biggrin:

Motor and tranny seperated. Oil-grease pit. They had the engine almost filled to the brim to try and stop the knock. :nono:










It makes me oily just looking at it again.


----------



## big pimpin

Degreaser is my friend.












Pulled the pan off. Jacked! Engine 1 & 2 rods have spun bearings, #4 piston had rings that are seaping, #6 piston had a loose push rod...it was terrible. It needed a complete rebuild. 










And the tranny wasn't much better. It was replaced from a junkyard. None of the bolts holding it in were tight. :ugh: Not even knowing if it worked....I just sent it to be rebuilt.


----------



## Royalty

Why didn't you put it in project rides?


----------



## BIG NICK

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Sep 27 2006, 02:32 PM~6257677
> *Why didn't you put it in project rides?
> *



cause hopefully hell post the whole build up today and itll just be a post your ride :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

:biggrin:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider

Ive been waiting 4 this topic I wanna see more Frame Pics :thumbsup:


----------



## Game-Over

good ass topic, alot of work, two questions how far is the car now and how the hell did you drop the frame by yourself?


----------



## Chevillacs

:thumbsup:


----------



## Cali Way

it came out great man, i knew it was going to. see, i kept my word, haha


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Game-Over_@Sep 27 2006, 07:16 PM~6258509
> *good ass topic, alot of work, two questions how far is the car now and how the hell did you drop the frame by yourself?
> *


car is done already


----------



## WUTITDU

WERE WAITING :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

Thanks for the sneak peak, Nim. :ugh: :uh: :ugh:


----------



## carlito77

YOUR KIDDING ME RIGHT????WOWSER!


----------



## big pimpin

ok....last pics showed the greasy ass motor being pulled apart. A month later I had it back from the machine shop. Bored out .30 over with a whole rebuild kit. So I went to putting that together. I had built motors from the short block up before but not from bare bones so I had one of my experienced friends come over to help guide the build up.


BRAND NEW _ _ _ _ _ !!! :biggrin:









Lub on the inside of the engine is good.


----------



## big pimpin

At this point....instead of rattle canning the engine...it was oh so fresh I figure lets paint it like the car.....and the frame. It would be just a little more time and a lot better out come so what the hell. So that means I need to chrome it up too. Parts gathering was in order.


I also wanted a little more power than factory. So I got some 1.6 ratio roller rockers on top of the flat top pistons for more compression and valve flow.


----------



## big pimpin

I also ran through the heads with new valves seals and cleaned them out. Engine was almost ready for some paint.


----------



## big pimpin

Also at the same time I was finishing up my suspension modifications. It needs to be able to lay down low and get the lift for more inches. I can't have some bullshit that doesn't lay out in the back. :biggrin: Also the frame was almost all ground down. I had to go back a fill some spots back up.











And SHOCKS!!!!!!! I know its crazy!!!










And the gas and brake lines were test fitted for reinstallation later without any hick ups.


----------



## big pimpin

Front suspension mods figured out as well. Extended, reinforced and smoothed. 










Ready for chrome.


----------



## big pimpin

January was good month for wheels! :biggrin:

After a couple months...after ordering, getting the plating done, the powder coating done my wheels finally came in and I was loving them. I figured at least one time I was going to do some gold on a ride....and this was the one. Homeboyz hooked it up.

















Oh...and don't forget the GOLD Nardi! :thumbsup:


----------



## cdznutz42069

cars looks badass! but keep going with the buildup.


----------



## big pimpin

Upload January 29, 2006 

Frame was ground down to where it needed to be and I applyed some fiberglass onto some of the edges to help smooth it out.










After the fiberglass I got some thin ice skim coat out to finish out the edges.










Smooth frames have always been in.


----------



## big pimpin

Oh....and how do you like that frame rotisserie?? :biggrin:


----------



## cdznutz42069

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 28 2006, 09:12 AM~6263035
> *Oh....and how do you like that frame rotisserie??  :biggrin:
> *



couple engine stands lol


----------



## big pimpin

Large pile of parts prepped to be painted.


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@Sep 28 2006, 11:13 AM~6263044
> *couple engine stands lol
> *



:roflmao: Don't try and copy me. I know Doe had the same thing in his build too. lol


----------



## cdznutz42069

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 28 2006, 09:19 AM~6263103
> *:roflmao:  Don't try and copy me.  I know Doe had the same thing in his build too.  lol
> *



im lacking the garage, so fat chance.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 28 2006, 10:28 AM~6262756
> *Thanks for the sneak peak, Nim.  :ugh:  :uh:  :ugh:
> *


its gone :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

DAN'S THE MAN WITH THE MASTER PLAN!!! I love it! uffin:


----------



## big pimpin

From that last pic 1-26-06 my log skips all the way to 3-1-06. I was be a lazy bastard and/or doing other things. :dunno: 

But the frame by that time was skimmed and sanded to where I wanted it. This is just skim coat remember...not thick.


----------



## big pimpin

And what is going on here. Something custom going in the dash too. :cheesy:

















What what! :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

3-11-06 Body was still chillin out side....for all the lookie loos to drive by and try and scope out.  You know who you are. 










Fire wall is a mess with wiring.


----------



## big pimpin

POLY COAT is great! I poly'ed the frame to get it even straighter. And blocked it down again.










When things start looking uniform in color it makes you know you are getting somewhere.


----------



## big pimpin

Upload 3-1-06 still. I took a bunch of pictures without putting them on the computer apparently.

Primer sealer going on.


----------



## big pimpin

Bring on the base!!!!













And then the clear. This was my first time painting a frame. So it was interesting to say the least. Getting in all the small places and weird spots.

And the clear.


----------



## big pimpin

Yeah.











Between the base and the top coats of clear is a couple layers of intercoat with gold pearl! Shows up real good in directly light.  Twinkles out.


----------



## big pimpin

3-12-06

Matched out to the powdercoat on the wheels perfectly!!!


----------



## big pimpin

Upload 3-19-06.

And then after a bit I wetsanded the frame down with 1000 grit & scuffed. Royalty came over and helped with that fun stuff.


----------



## VooDoo Lounge

post more you teasing bitch...lol Looks OFF the HOOK Dan.... now THAT is a G-Body I WOULD love to have!!!


----------



## big pimpin

Then it was time for some more painting. 

Engine and tranny:


----------



## big pimpin

TONS of parts hung up. I believe I sprayed through the entire night when I did these pieces. I didn't realize how long it was going to take to get to all the sides. And how tight it was...I had to do some yoga to get the angles I needed. My whole body killed a couple days later.











Primer/sealer----to base











To clear coats


----------



## VooDoo Lounge

HURRY UP with tha pics....I AM FIENDING!!!!


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Sep 28 2006, 01:57 PM~6264191
> *post more you teasing bitch...lol  Looks OFF the HOOK Dan.... now THAT is a G-Body I WOULD love to have!!!
> *


:thumbsup:
Thats what I was going for. :cheesy: The ultimate street G-Body. :cheesy:


----------



## big pimpin

oooooooo weeeeeee! :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

Do you have a name for the car???


----------



## SixFourClownin

Looks good homie!!!!


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 28 2006, 02:18 PM~6264349
> *Do you have a name for the car???
> *



If you don't know already...You will!!! LOL :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big pimpin

Upload 3-23-06

Started to assemble the rockers on the heads. Lub INSIDE the engine. 










Seeing what the chrome looks like on there.


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 28 2006, 02:20 PM~6264370
> *If you don't know already...You will!!!  LOL :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


Now thats Hot Fire! :cheesy:


----------



## big pimpin

Now here was a fuck up. Looks fine right??? 











When you do a caprice spindle swap....remember to buy caprice brake rotors....not g-body brake rotors. When I put the pads in the calipers they wouldn't fit on anymore. :angry: 




Anyone want some brand new red with gold pearl front brake rotors for your G-body??????? Brand new...never used. :tears:


----------



## big pimpin

3-27-06 


More paint. Dash time.

Primer/sealer









Base









And the bling!!












This is also the first time I have sprayed straight through from primer to clear. We usually also primer and wetsand it back down before we base/clear. I wanted to see how it turned out this way plus I was trying to save time. :dunno:


----------



## big pimpin

I wish the real build was as easy to put together as this topic is to make.


----------



## "G-Money"

Topic should be called "How to build a Lowrider 101"

good work Dan.


----------



## silver64




----------



## Coast One

dam real nice build up! uffin:


----------



## TWEEDY

Looks good pimpin.. :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

Back to the frame. Figured I would put a little extra something on the frame too. yeah, the car went from:

Black frame with chrome suspension to---

Painted frame chrome suspensions....I'll just rattle can the engine and tranny to-----

Ok...I will paint the engine and tranny too but thats it..to....

Ok lets put some leafing on the frame too...

This was my first time at this also---I did a few test panels first.


----------



## big pimpin

Shits pretty wild. You just have to get your timing down and know how to handle the leaf.


----------



## big pimpin

I made some designs on the computer.....then I used different peices from the design in different forms on the frame.


----------



## big pimpin

Then I brought a pinstriper in to finish out the leafing. He did alright but it wasn't perfect. He even said, "you did all this yourself? You could pinstripe". I said I had to bring a professional in because I had never even really watched it being done before.


----------



## big pimpin

I need to load some pictures up of him striping it.

4-1-06 upload

I recleared the frame.


----------



## big pimpin

Bottom of the crossmember.











Front side


----------



## big pimpin

upload 4-6-06


Wetsand the frame AGAIN! I wanted it super wet.











Because of the small sides of the frame when you would spray one edge it would tend to overspray the next side. You can see the overspray/ dry clear here. But I did it to the parts that you won't be seeing when it is on the car. I still wetsanded most of it flat though.


----------



## big pimpin

MMMmmm MMMMMMm Bitch. 










I went light around the leafing and stripping as to not go through. So its not complete flat on this frame....its a street frame....what are you gonna do? :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

Polished back out. Bottom of the side rails What do you think of this??????


----------



## BIG NICK

IM LOVING THIS TOPIC :biggrin: DAN PM ME EVERY FRAME PIC YOU HAVE :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 28 2006, 04:01 PM~6265076
> *IM LOVING THIS TOPIC :biggrin:  DAN PM ME EVERY FRAME PIC YOU HAVE  :biggrin:
> *



LOL Thanks for the feed back. That would take WAY too long...they are all 5.1 mega pixels full size.


----------



## big pimpin

"You ain't got no bling.....get out of here!"

10 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: true rider, big pimpin, *Royalty*, cutman, The Coog, LAC_MASTA, Cali Way, All Out Customs, G-body4life


----------



## true rider

mutha fucka dats nice :biggrin: hope to see it in VEGAS!!!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## Royalty

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 28 2006, 04:00 PM~6265064
> *Polished back out.  Bottom of the side rails  What do you think of this??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What does that mean you're one and half? :biggrin: :dunno:


----------



## Royalty

> _Originally posted by true rider_@Sep 28 2006, 04:16 PM~6265165
> *mutha fucka dats nice :biggrin: hope to see it in VEGAS!!!!!!!! :uh:
> *


He'll never go to Vegas too white and dorky.


----------



## Royalty

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Sep 28 2006, 04:17 PM~6265172
> *He'll never go to Vegas too white and dorky.
> *


DORK! :angry:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by true rider_@Sep 28 2006, 04:16 PM~6265165
> *mutha fucka dats nice :biggrin: hope to see it in VEGAS!!!!!!!! :uh:
> *



I'm not a real rider....I can't bring it to Vegas. :tears:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Sep 28 2006, 04:17 PM~6265172
> *He'll never go to Vegas too white and dorky.
> *


Get out of here you stupid kid!


----------



## Royalty

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 28 2006, 04:18 PM~6265179
> *I'm not a real rider....I can't bring it to Vegas.  :tears:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG NICK

LESS BULLSHIT AND MORE PICS :biggrin:


----------



## cdznutz42069

hurry post more pics this page is almost lost ..... :biggrin:


----------



## Royalty

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 28 2006, 04:21 PM~6265199
> *LESS BULLSHIT AND MORE PICS :biggrin:
> *


How bout more of both? :biggrin:


----------



## Royalty

Let's get up to 10 pages w/o pics. How's that sound? :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

2-3 months later....I got my a-arms back. :ugh: :uh:


I'm serious.










And that wasn't everything I dropped off...they still hadn't finish my whole batch! :angry:


----------



## big pimpin

One pic per page....is that what's hot in these streets?


----------



## cutman

fucking white dork


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Sep 28 2006, 04:26 PM~6265251
> *fucking white dork
> *



Stop your planning......dork!


----------



## big pimpin

Bling---new page.


----------



## big pimpin

4-21-06

Suspension going back on.











Merc dog in the back locked up.


----------



## big pimpin

"Oh yeah...I like it." :roflmao: :roflmao: 











Tease...one pic at a time. :biggrin:


----------



## Royalty

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 28 2006, 04:26 PM~6265246
> *One pic per page....is that what's hot in these streets?
> *


You just gonna post up all your anytime posts?


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Sep 28 2006, 04:34 PM~6265308
> *You just gonna post up all your anytime posts?
> *



LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

I only drink the finest Cambodian breasts milks!


----------



## Royalty

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 28 2006, 04:35 PM~6265314
> *LOL :roflmao:   :roflmao:   :roflmao:
> 
> I only drink the finest Cambodian breasts milks!
> *


I got some good news and some bad news.

The bad news is this topics closed.

The good news is I just saved money on my car insurance.


----------



## big pimpin

Topic Closed.


----------



## Royalty

Where's my sugar cookie?


----------



## big pimpin

Right here!






Look at the chrome driveshaft. :0 :worship:


----------



## big pimpin

Don't forget to color match out those ball joints too!


----------



## Game-Over

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 28 2006, 03:35 PM~6265314
> *LOL :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I only drink the finest Cambodian breasts milks!
> *


:rofl: lmao, great topic


----------



## big pimpin

5-1-06



Yup...thats the body and front clip sitting behind it.


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 28 2006, 02:50 PM~6265434
> *5-1-06
> Yup...thats the body and front clip sitting behind it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WOW......... :0


----------



## Royalty

How much for the ford truck grille in the drive way?


----------



## big pimpin

By the end of the month I final got some more chrome back. 4 months total....thats just stupid.


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Sep 28 2006, 04:53 PM~6265462
> *How much for the ford truck grille in the drive way?
> *


Its already sold....sorry.


----------



## Royalty

Look at his shoes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Alright people, I'm done being a jack ass, for now, I'll stop messing up the topic.

That's bull shit about the grille! You know how long I've been looking for the one those. :angry:


----------



## BIG NICK

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Sep 28 2006, 01:56 PM~6265486
> *Look at his shoes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Alright people, I'm done being a jack ass, for now, I'll stop messing up the topic.
> 
> That's bull shit about the grille!  You know how long I've been looking for the one those. :angry:
> *


them shoes are fuck up though :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK

i love the suspense of the topic, but can we see what you did to that dash


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 28 2006, 04:57 PM~6265490
> *them shoes are fuck up though :biggrin:
> *


Those are my good ones too! :angry: :tears:


----------



## Royalty

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 28 2006, 04:57 PM~6265490
> *them shoes are fuck up though :biggrin:
> *


How about a free Vol. 3 for this bad ass topic? :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 28 2006, 04:59 PM~6265498
> *i love the suspense of the topic, but can we see what you did to that dash
> *



Not yet buddy boy! :nono:


----------



## BIG NICK

> _Originally posted by Royalty+Sep 28 2006, 01:59 PM~6265505-->
> 
> 
> 
> How about a free Vol. 3 for this bad ass topic? :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-big pimpin_@Sep 28 2006, 02:00 PM~6265506
> *Not yet buddy boy!  :nono:
> *



post it now, and ill send da dbd :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 28 2006, 01:50 PM~6265434
> *5-1-06
> Yup...thats the body and front clip sitting behind it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much would you say it cost you to get to this point?


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 28 2006, 05:01 PM~6265516
> *post it now, and ill send da dbd :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 28 2006, 05:05 PM~6265545
> *How much would you say it cost you to get to this point?
> *


I didn't!!!  But it turned out WAY more than I originally planned.


----------



## BIG NICK

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 28 2006, 02:07 PM~6265553
> *I didn't!!!     But it turned out WAY more than I originally planned.
> *


how much total then? :cheesy:


----------



## Royalty

Planning? What a fuckin dork! :uh:


----------



## Royalty

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 28 2006, 05:07 PM~6265557
> *how much total then? :cheesy:
> *


2,000 dollars.


----------



## BIG NICK

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Sep 28 2006, 02:09 PM~6265567
> *2,000 dollars.
> *



how much shipped?


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Royalty

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 28 2006, 05:09 PM~6265570
> *how much shipped?
> *



10,000 for shipping 12,000 total


----------



## BIG NICK

its been 4 minutes, and no pics :angry:


----------



## Chevillacs

Dam, I didnt know that much was done to the frame! looks good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57

Splended! :cheesy:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 28 2006, 05:42 PM~6265722
> *Splended!  :cheesy:
> *


Excellent word to describe what's happen right now :thumbsup:


----------



## OldDirty

What no moonroof ? I don't believe it's a Hi-caliber built ride until I see some glass in that roof :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Sep 28 2006, 06:06 PM~6265865
> *What no moonroof ? I don't believe it's a Hi-caliber built ride until I see some glass in that roof  :angry:    :biggrin:
> *



The build ups not to the body yet!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## OldDirty

:0 I see one in the video of it swangin :biggrin:


----------



## ROCK OUT

:thumbsup:


----------



## OldDirty

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 28 2006, 06:01 PM~6265516
> *post it now, and ill send da dbd :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




















:biggrin:


----------



## WUTITDU

MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORE PICS. WHERE THE HELL IS HE :uh:


----------



## BIG NICK

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Sep 28 2006, 03:47 PM~6266107
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



tight, so technically since the deal was between me and pimpin, and you posted the pic, i owe nothing ahahahhahahahahha :biggrin: , thats one hell of a dicso dash :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 28 2006, 01:51 PM~6264153
> *Bring on the base!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then the clear.  This was my first time painting a frame.  So it was interesting to say the least.  Getting in all the small places and weird spots.
> 
> And the clear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


do you have to spray the weird spots first or later? I think maybe first.I am just wondering.I a;lways wanted to spray something and a frame looks like the place to start incase I fuck up


----------



## BIG NICK

OLD DIRTY POST MORE PICS SINCE PIMPIN IS A DIRTY SHOE TEASE WHORE


----------



## cdznutz42069

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 28 2006, 05:43 PM~6266378
> *tight, so technically since the deal was between me and pimpin, and you posted the pic, i owe nothing ahahahhahahahahha :biggrin: , thats one hell of a dicso dash :biggrin:
> *



thats from his old towncar.


----------



## BIG NICK

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@Sep 28 2006, 04:53 PM~6266430
> *thats from his old towncar.
> *



OH I GET IT, DISCO DASH FOR THE DANCING QUEEN, I SAW HIM ON AN OLD HOGG TAPE AND I WAS LIKE DAMN THAT FOOLS HOPPING HIS ASS OFF, THEN I WAS LIKE DAMN NOW THAT FOOLS DANCING HIS ASS OFF, LOL DANS COOL :biggrin:


----------



## cdznutz42069

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 28 2006, 06:01 PM~6266471
> *OH I GET IT, DISCO DASH FOR THE DANCING QUEEN, I SAW HIM ON AN OLD HOGG TAPE AND I WAS LIKE DAMN THAT FOOLS HOPPING HIS ASS OFF, THEN I WAS LIKE DAMN NOW THAT FOOLS DANCING HIS ASS OFF, LOL DANS COOL :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 28 2006, 04:42 PM~6265365
> *Right here!
> Look at the chrome driveshaft. :0  :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: fuck'n dorky boy :worship: :worship:


----------



## lowrider 4 life

wow man tight car MORE PICS LOL :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Sep 28 2006, 04:59 PM~6265505
> *How about a free Vol. 3 for this bad ass topic? :biggrin:
> *


my bad homie I told you I would send it I didn't get it on time


----------



## 509Rider

:biggrin:


----------



## WSL63

:0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :wave:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Sep 28 2006, 08:38 PM~6266767
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PITBULL

i just wanna say , THANKS for the motivation ,,,,, awesome ride dan ....keep those pics coming bro


----------



## Game-Over

more pics :biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 28 2006, 09:44 PM~6267301
> *i just wanna say , THANKS for the motivation ,,,,, awesome ride dan ....keep those pics coming bro
> *


exaclty bro, motivation is the key word hahaha, hey brent im calln you tommorow ready to proceed with the monte  .


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

Damn! Im gonna hit my ride hard tommorrow! :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 28 2006, 12:19 PM~6263103
> *:roflmao:  Don't try and copy me.  I know Doe had the same thing in his build too.  lol
> *


man i wish i had that. I had to use 2 engine hoists. It was scary as hell spinning that thing around with it hooked up to 2 chains. :0 

I wish i had just bought to engine stands like you. I was moulding my frame the same time you were doing yours.


----------



## ghettodreams

The car looks great :biggrin:


----------



## Spanky

damn it's taking you longer to finish the thread than it took to build the car.. :angry:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 28 2006, 11:22 PM~6268045
> *man i wish i had that. I had to use 2 engine hoists. It was scary as hell spinning that thing around with it hooked up to 2 chains.  :0
> 
> I wish i had just bought to engine stands like you. I was moulding my frame the same time you were doing yours.
> *



Oh thats right.....I remember thinking you were crazy for that! lol After seeing yours you did inspire me to put the extra touches on the frame.  Thats what you get for posting pics before its done. lol :cheesy:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Sep 28 2006, 06:14 PM~6265915
> *:0  I see one in the video of it swangin  :biggrin:
> *


You cheater!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 29 2006, 02:43 AM~6268899
> *Oh thats right.....I remember thinking you were crazy for that!  lol  After seeing yours you did inspire me to put the extra touches on the frame.   Thats what you get for posting pics before its done.  lol    :cheesy:
> *


Haha, i was crazy for that shit. Just ask pinheadred, he was here telling me i was nuts when i was flipping it around for him to stripe.

Glad i could provide a little inspiration, since this is the hottest g-body to be built on LIL to date. People dont realize how much extra work it takes to get your frame that slick. But in the end its all the little details like that that make the car.


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Sep 29 2006, 01:11 AM~6268751
> *damn it's taking you longer to finish the thread than it took to build the car.. :angry:
> *



 :angry: 



Wait till I get to the body pics! :machinegun:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 29 2006, 01:47 AM~6268912
> *Haha, i was crazy for that shit. Just ask pinheadred, he was here telling me i was nuts when i was flipping it around for him to stripe.
> 
> Glad i could provide a little inspiration, since this is the hottest g-body to be built on LIL to date. People dont realize how much extra work it takes to get your frame that slick. But in the end its all the little details like that that make the car.
> *



Really appreciate it. Details, details...I have learned a ton more on this one for sure! I'm actually repainting some stuff right now. I'm waiting for the primer to set, another late night. I need a computer out in the shop. lol


----------



## MR.61

its coming very nice good work :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rag-4

Nice work Dan!

:thumbsup:


----------



## big pimpin

TIMDOG is hereby banned from this topic. :angry:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 29 2006, 11:48 AM~6270612
> *TIMDOG is hereby banned from this topic.  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


You the man Dan. My lips are sealed.


----------



## big pimpin

Ok ok.....upload 5-8-06

Time to get on the body panels. I got the front clip inside to disassemble it.










KAAA BOOOOMMMM!


----------



## timdog57

It does look like a bomb went off.


----------



## big pimpin

Upload 5-23-06

Stripping the panels of the nasty paint. 












I had already got a new header for the car because the one that was on it was smashed up. The passenger fender already had some mud work. :uh: <---your are going to see a lot of these during this portion of the build.


----------



## big pimpin

In process of getting things to bare metal to make sure of what I had. And a lot of what I had was crap! :angry:










I had to find a new drivers door because the one on the car was past saving. This door was still not the greatest but it worked.


----------



## big pimpin

Even the bumpers were tore up. 










Cracks in the edges and all kinds of fun stuff. I hate stripping plastic bumpers.


----------



## Mannie Fre$h

DAMMIT LETS KEEP IT MOVING!!!


----------



## big pimpin

Upload 6-9-06. My goal was to have the car ready for Individuals Picnic in OK on 7-16-06. And this is what I have to deal with: 

:uh:









Back lip of the trunk lid, rusted out. Even holes through the outter skin had to be cut out and replaced.


----------



## big pimpin

6-13-06--I had Royalty over almost every day at this point helping with body work. There was so much!

Trunk rust replacement complete and fiberglass roughed in. 










Some of Royalty's handy work. Him and his body working white boy games. :twak:


----------



## big pimpin

Bumper getting roughed in. I used the two part epoxy bumper repair to fix the flaws, ground that down and skimmed them.


----------



## big pimpin

Yeah...remember I wasn't going to go crazy on this build. I wasn't for the longest going to paint the plastic inner fender wells....then I was like---more black to be gone. :dunno: oh hell, lets paint them. But I couldn't just be happy with throwing some paint on them...I had to shave and smooth the unnecessary holes. :uh: :buttkick:










I even did custom modifications on the fan shroud. No more "CAUTION FAN" and I got rid of some raised portions and holes. :uh:


----------



## big pimpin

6-13-06 upload still.

All the body panels are done with body work and ready to be poly coated.


----------



## big pimpin

Poly coat is our friend.










Guide coated for blocking purposes.


----------



## big pimpin

All body panels are in poly.










Looking nice and solid. Because it is...now. :uh:


----------



## big pimpin

6-17-06 upload

Blocking the panels again.



















Not very exciting....but it has to be done on almost anything if you want it to be real slick.


----------



## big pimpin

I even did the jambs of the doors to make them a little smoother. All those damn factory ripples.


----------



## big pimpin

Then they were ready for primer. Some nice thick primer.


----------



## big pimpin

I got all those panels out of the shop to sit for a few days. They were to be wetsanded back down before base/pearl/clear.


----------



## big pimpin

upload 6-24-06

Under hood parts.....cut in the back of the hood, header and trunk lid. Ooooooo look at the bottom of the trunk lid. :biggrin:









You see one of the inner fender wells is still in base. It started lifting on me so I had to stop and save it for another day.


----------



## big pimpin

Thats what I'm talking about!!!


----------



## Coast One

:cheesy:


----------



## VooDoo Lounge

You make me sick how easily you guys build a car that looks that fuckin good :angry:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Sep 29 2006, 01:47 PM~6271233
> *You make me sick how easily you guys build a car that looks that fuckin good :angry:
> *


it just *looks easy!*


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Sep 29 2006, 12:47 PM~6271233
> *You make me sick how easily you guys build a car that looks that fuckin good :angry:
> *



Seriously this car was possessed. Nothing was easy on it at all and EVERYTHING was fucked up. Actually this was the worst condition car any of us have ever worked on! I haven't itemized out in the pics all the problems, it would take too long. They got a lot worse on the body too. :machinegun:


----------



## VooDoo Lounge

still...a year to build a car as nice as that........I would hate to see how quickly it would have been done if you hadn't had problems...


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

:worship: what an awesome build :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Sep 29 2006, 01:11 PM~6271394
> *still...a year to build a car as nice as that........I would hate to see how quickly it would have been done if you hadn't had problems...
> *



Thats exactly what was said when we got to the body. If it wasn't fully of rust...it would have been easy in comparision....you'll see soon. Ok...let me find some more pics. :cheesy:


----------



## big pimpin

Gold pearl hits real hard in the sun.











They definitely look a lot better without all the unnecessary holes.


----------



## big pimpin

Crips and bloods....in the same dwelling!?!??!??! :0


----------



## big pimpin

Upload still 6-24-06.

So this whole page is basically. *11 days of work*.

Body panels are back in the shop to be painted. Remember these panels were wetsanded in the meantime also.


----------



## big pimpin

RED PANELS.

Base is laid down and I am masking off my body line flake stripe. This is my calling card I guess. 










This was a fully night of painting again. No sleep or maybe an hour or two and I went into work for another 8 hours.


----------



## big pimpin

Whats this??? 


Looks like a FIRE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## big pimpin

Laying down the red flake.










I learned from past jobs...I want to put the strip right on the body line that way where ever the sun is positioned in the sky you can catch a bling! On my caprice it seriously completely vanished during the day unless you bend down to look for it. Its all about reflective angles.


----------



## big pimpin

Upload 6-25-06

Panels are done and mostly back out of the picture. Time for the body. :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## silver64




----------



## BIG NICK

dan at first i thought you were doing a *good* job, but now i see your doing a badass job, your a real lowrider at its finest :thumbsup:


----------



## 86 Limited

man it looks like u got everything u need to build a low low in ur own garage, damn homie no hate here very clean monte


----------



## big pimpin

Oh hell...the paint didn't match.  :tears:


----------



## big pimpin

When I took the frame off the body and lowered it down on the 4x4s it started to crunch.....and it kept dropping and dropping. There was no rocker panel left on the passenger side. :ugh:


----------



## big pimpin

Whoever did the awesome paint and work on the car before basically tried to make a rocker out of fiberglass. Shock and aww is what I saw when I finally got it in the shop.

Passenger side quarter panel...inner and outter front....straight gone. :ugh:


----------



## big pimpin

Has anybody realized that I turned out doing a old school restoration on a mid 80s car. :uh: :ugh:

Even in front the wheel well....metal gone inside and out.


----------



## big pimpin

Upload 6-26-06


I had less than a three weeks to get the car done for the Big I picnic...You have to be kidding me. 

Lets get the paint off the body. And the top was yanked off too.


----------



## big pimpin

Classic car restoration....what the hell...this one is supposed to be quick and simple. If i wasn't under a time crunch I might have started looking for another body but I didn't have time for that.

Rust through the floor pans too.


----------



## big pimpin

Alright.....enough playing around....lets get it on the rotisserie and really see the problems. Yeah...our club made the rotisserie ourselves. Comes in handy for many things.










Oh my.


----------



## big pimpin

Upload 6-29-06


Playing in sand.


----------



## big pimpin

Getting it clean. Check out the areas cut out of the body.











I wasn't sure before this whole part if I was going to paint the belly or not. I knew it was bad and figured it would take a lot of work. But then thinking about it, even if I rhino lined it I would still have to do all the repairs anyway. :dunno: So you know what that means...more paint.


----------



## big pimpin

Rocker panel gone! It had no bling so I had to get it out of there! :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

Front/bottom of the fire looked real decent. About the least able to be seen part of the bottom. 










More sand more sand more sand.


----------



## big pimpin

I just threw up in my mouth a little.


----------



## big pimpin

I started to do some metal replacement. For some weird reason I actually kind like this part. Bring it back to life I guess.


----------



## big pimpin

Royalty was getting the quarters and fire wall metal straight. 

This quarter panel actually looks pretty decent from the top huh? lol


----------



## big pimpin

Anybody going to get out and work on their rides over the weekend???? :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 29 2006, 03:58 PM~6272409
> *Anybody going to get out and work on their rides over the weekend????  :biggrin:
> *


Looks like you went thru HELL and BACK! That shit happened to me 2 except i bought one that was half assed and then decided to build my parts car instead! :biggrin: You and your peeps did a hell of a job, mad props!


----------



## BUD

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 29 2006, 03:58 PM~6272409
> *Anybody going to get out and work on their rides over the weekend????  :biggrin:
> *


Not if everyone's still waiting for you to finish this buildup topic.

So this was project X that you where telling me about a while back huh? Looks DAMN nice.


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Sep 29 2006, 04:50 PM~6272701
> *Not if everyone's still waiting for you to finish this buildup topic.
> 
> So this was project X that you where telling me about a while back huh? Looks DAMN nice.
> *




Build topics probably off for the weekend. Everyone go work on your cars. 


Project X has changed a couple times from project Y and then Z and now F. It happens. ha  


Thanks for the good words everybody!! :thumbsup:


----------



## KCRIVI71

DAMN wish i was doing all that to my car!!! You guys do some great work


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88

That rear suspension looks GOOD!! :biggrin:


----------



## Game-Over

:thumbsup:


----------



## japSW20

the car came out bad ass,i sene a pic of it completed and all i can say is :cheesy: :cheesy: :worship: definetly one of the baddest LS montes out


----------



## OneStopCustoms

love the topic :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

Damn Dan I would have gave you a better body. :biggrin: Too late now.


----------



## Tyrone

Dan and the homies from DownIVLife know they can build some clean, tight and hot cars. And this Monte Carlo LS is no exception. 

It's great to see a group of guys that are not from Southern California build such high quality cars. They've truly embraced the traditional style when it comes to building cars. If one did not know, you would swear the car(s) and builder(s) were from Southern California. And either Black or Mexican. But these guys are White and doing the damn thing!

Dan and DownIVLife have my respect always.

Thank you for sharing the build-up of another fine car from the DownIVLife stable.

Tyrone


----------



## Revolution909

Damn bro, that monty Looks tight as fuck.


----------



## timdog57

White Dorks are alright. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Sep 29 2006, 07:18 PM~6274088
> *Dan and the homies from DownIVLife know they can build some clean, tight and hot cars. And this Monte Carlo LS is no exception.
> 
> It's great to see a group of guys that are not from Southern California build such high quality cars. They've truly embraced the traditional style when it comes to building cars. If one did not know, you would swear the car(s) and builder(s) were from Southern California. And either Black or Mexican. But these guys are White and doing the damn thing!
> 
> Dan and DownIVLife have my respect always.
> 
> Thank you for sharing the build-up of another fine car from the DownIVLife stable.
> 
> Tyrone
> *



DAN'S WHITE? AW FUCK THAT RUINS IT :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 30 2006, 01:32 AM~6275373
> *DAN'S WHITE? AW FUCK THAT RUINS IT :angry:
> *


Your Asian right. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 30 2006, 09:59 AM~6276860
> *Your Asian right. :biggrin:
> *



I WISH LOL :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 30 2006, 04:05 PM~6277845
> *I WISH LOL :biggrin:
> *


How come?


----------



## BIG NICK

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 30 2006, 02:06 PM~6277849
> *How come?
> *


CAUSE THEN ID BE MAKING HONDA RACER VIDEOS, WITH ALOT LESS BULLSHIT ON THE SIDE :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 30 2006, 04:10 PM~6277857
> *CAUSE THEN ID BE MAKING HONDA RACER VIDEOS, WITH ALOT LESS BULLSHIT ON THE SIDE :biggrin:
> *


You don't have to be Asian to do that. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 30 2006, 02:13 PM~6277871
> *You don't have to be Asian to do that. :biggrin:
> *


NO BUT WHILE GROWING UP ALL MY UNCLES AND COUSIN AND OG'S IN THE HOOD WOULD HAVE BEEN HOOKING HONDAS AND NOT IMPALAS AND I WOULD HAVE BEEN INFLUENST DIFFERENTALY, WERE THE FUCK IS DAN!!!!!!


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 30 2006, 04:19 PM~6277891
> *NO BUT WHILE GROWING UP ALL MY UNCLES AND COUSIN AND OG'S IN THE HOOD WOULD HAVE BEEN HOOKING HONDAS AND NOT IMPALAS AND I WOULD HAVE BEEN INFLUENST DIFFERENTALY, WERE THE FUCK IS DAN!!!!!!
> *


He was just on here. I think you should be thankful for being exposed to what we love at such an early age. :biggrin:


----------



## Lowlow76

Looks bad ass Dan


----------



## KingLewi

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: big pimpin, KingLewi




caught ya slippin.............now post some more pics!!!!!!!!


----------



## big pimpin

You are getting very sleepy!!!!!!!!!!!! :scrutinize:


----------



## vengence

looks good dan,


but i will be followin this topic to see it through the process.....


as its lookin very good....


----------



## S10lifted

I just read all 14 pages and must say that the build up looks sick. Now lets see more build pics of it.


----------



## Game-Over




----------



## lone star

not bad for a white guy


----------



## juandik

readig this topic remindsme of how lazy i am ......thanks dan :roflmao: :thumbsup: build up is cool gld you got it ridin wheelies


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Oct 1 2006, 10:50 AM~6281290
> *reading this topic reminds me of how lazy i am ......thanks dan :roflmao:  :thumbsup: build up is cool gld you got it ridin wheelies
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I think hes making alot of us feel lazy right about now, lol. :burn:


----------



## phx rider

*are you gonna lose the 1/4 vinyl for good?.......good job with this buildup :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 1 2006, 09:28 AM~6281070
> *not bad for a white guy
> *


LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## Royalty

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 29 2006, 03:27 PM~6272225
> *Oh hell...the paint didn't match.    :tears:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This pic looks staged! :uh: :0


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Oct 1 2006, 06:09 PM~6283198
> *This pic looks staged! :uh:  :0
> *



The guy in the pic is very confused. :biggrin:


----------



## Royalty

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 1 2006, 07:01 PM~6284001
> *The guy in the pic is very confused.  :biggrin:
> *


You don't know the half of it! :biggrin:


----------



## D4LWoode

just wait till I start wet sanding!!!! Won't be no paint left!!!

your too close man!!!!


----------



## ice64berg

got frame? 

:biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

Yesterday.....I was out riding....and I don't know about you guys, but I saw nothing but sky! 




Felt real good to hit Swope park and Prospect with it. "they see me rolling....they hating....they try and catch me riding" wheeeelliiieeess. I will get some more pics up today.


----------



## cdznutz42069

im hatin  







you going to vegas focker?


----------



## big pimpin

Maybe the end of the month for Sema to kick it but not this weekend.


----------



## cdznutz42069

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 2 2006, 07:34 AM~6287176
> *Maybe the end of the month for Semen to kick it but not this weekend.
> *



:0


----------



## big pimpin

lol :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cdznutz42069

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 2 2006, 07:57 AM~6287286
> *lol  :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *



sry it must have been the hate.... :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

Upload 7-6-06. 

BAM new rocker in the the house!


----------



## big pimpin

Rust in the rear fender wells too. :twak:

Cut it out completely and made cardboard templates for replacement metal.


----------



## big pimpin

There was a little rust in the top too....













so I had to cut it out......















:biggrin:


----------



## ice64berg

black sunday go-ers still got your ticket?

good thing the rain held back the hot fire


----------



## big pimpin

Oops...I cut out too much.


----------



## big pimpin

More new metal in the house! Or in the quarter I should say. I had to do the outside and inside too.


----------



## big pimpin

I found some other sheet metal laying around to plug that hole in the top. But it had a hole in it too. :tears: :cheesy:


----------



## big pimpin

Royalty still in the house....shop that is. Smoothing out that firewall. I left the heater box and windshield wipers...I like to drive my cars year round even if its cold. Long as I have some sun out.


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by JasonJ+Oct 1 2006, 12:30 PM~6281618-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-juandik
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Oct 1 2006, 10:50 AM~6281290
> *
> readig this topic remindsme of how lazy i am ......thanks dan :roflmao:  :thumbsup: build up is cool gld you got it ridin wheelies
> *
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I think hes making alot of us feel lazy right about now, lol. :burn:
> [/b]
Click to expand...


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: But I'm a slacker!!!!


----------



## big pimpin

42" oooo wweeeee. Test fitted and getting the welds ground down. This upload date is still 7-6-06. So all this work happened in a matter of days.


----------



## big pimpin

Going along with everything was fucked theme. Even the the jambs had stress cracks in them. Some of you may know how G-bodys and their doors like to sag. Well they must have been shutting the doors on this car with gorilla force trying to get them to fully latch. Well I welded up the factory sheet metal and then double layered the jamb where the striker mounts. It shouldn't have a problem anymore.


----------



## big pimpin

I was getting a few more helpers here and there at this point. Yetti putting it down on some fiberglass on the quarter panel. And note the passenger side striker/jamb had suffered the same fate so that one was repaired and beefed up as well.


----------



## big pimpin

Up close and personal.


----------



## big pimpin

Another shot of the roof from the top. 42" is a good big size for a G-body. The 44" that went into the blue monte was straight up overkill and a half.  But we do like overkill.


----------



## big pimpin

Still up load of 7-6-06. Fiberglass work on the top being done. Flowing body lines together...the metal work was pretty close already for the most part.


----------



## big pimpin

Skim coats applied to areas of the body that needed love. Ok...the whole damn thing needed love but some more than others.


----------



## big pimpin

Smoothed out the factory dimples in the firewall. It makes a world of difference even if its only a small portion and hard to see. :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

keepem coming! uffin:


----------



## Game-Over

lovely :thumbsup:


----------



## big pimpin

5 User(s) are reading this topic (*2 Guests* and 0 Anonymous Users)

:0 :0


----------



## timdog57

I am a guest


----------



## big pimpin

An unwanted guest....get out of my topic!!! :angry: :angry:













lol


----------



## BRAVO

AMAZING!

time to get back to work on my cutty, thanks for the boost


----------



## juandik

i logged out so ppl would see me in there dan sry


----------



## Cali-Stylz

Damn....good job. I got a quarter of that to do and it isn't done yet. They were right...Sitting on my ass reading this and looking at your pics instead of working on the damn car is making me feel lazy. Time to eat and watch some tv to get my mind off it :biggrin:


----------



## CaptainNasty

shit looks real good dan! clean ass ls.... loving it!


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## chato83

another bad ass car made by kansas :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by chato83_@Oct 2 2006, 09:48 PM~6292368
> *another bad ass car made by kansas  :biggrin:
> *



We live on the Missouri side!!!!


----------



## OldDirty

Looking real good


----------



## Crazy Cutty

NICE! :cheesy:


----------



## big pimpin

Stupid G Body. :angry:














:cheesy: The pictures are gonna flow today.


----------



## big pimpin

From the 7-6-06 to 7-10-06 upload date.

The body work was finished and the car and belly were poly coated. Then we sanded it back down. Had a good crew in for this also.


----------



## big pimpin

Remember those holes in the belly. They were welded back up with new metal and finished out.


----------



## big pimpin

After the entire body was blocked and the belly and firewall were sanded down flat it was ready for some goodness. Here is the car belly getting degreased and ready for paint.


----------



## big pimpin

Blocked and sanded poly.


----------



## big pimpin

Ohhhh...here it comes!!!


----------



## big pimpin

I didn't start paint the belly and firewall until early morning hours. By the time It was done I think I was on a stretch of over 30 hours being awake.


----------



## big pimpin

Oh yes.


----------



## big pimpin

Still got my heat and A/C capabilities.


----------



## big pimpin

A couple pieces I had to re-spray because I missed an edge or corner on them.










See the gold pearl bling.


----------



## big pimpin

Oh...I forgot...I had primer/sealed the body at that time too. 


Ok...I can't remember the exact time line...it was a blur but after that long jog of work I slept 5-6 hours in the afternoon/evening while the crew came over and wetsanded the body and taped up the underneath.

You can just see the excitement. lol


----------



## big pimpin

Get it right...get it tight!


----------



## big pimpin

Again a couple other misc pieces I had to hit with more paint.


----------



## big pimpin

So they had me set up. I just had to get more paint ready and wash down the floors.

Here comes the base.


----------



## big pimpin

I love flake!!! Done right that is.


----------



## big pimpin

No candy over it...so it has to be used sparingly.


----------



## big pimpin

Wetness is good too!


----------



## fantasma loco

big props one bad ass ride bro


----------



## big pimpin

No get this.....the upload date is still 7-10-06. Everything you see within 4 days.




EVEN THE BODY GOING BACK ON THE FRAME within that time frame!


----------



## big pimpin

As the body was being lined up and such some body panels were being wetsanded and polished back out.


----------



## big pimpin

What what! 










Remember out due date was July 18th!


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by fantasma loco_@Oct 3 2006, 10:27 AM~6295399
> *big props one bad ass ride bro
> *



uffin:


----------



## big pimpin

I really like this pic.


----------



## big pimpin

I need some light reflecting the other direction to catch the bling. :biggrin:


----------



## granpa

Thats what a club is all about, and thats why you guys will be around for some time to come  . BIG PROPS DAN, the car looks nice as fuck, and i know theres alot of dirty work not being shown in these pictures :thumbsup:


----------



## big pimpin

:tongue:


----------



## big pimpin

Getting there. Talk about pain staking.


----------



## degre576

may hats off to you guys


----------



## big pimpin

Finally together and on the ground.


----------



## big pimpin

Now we jump to an upload of 7-14-06. 4 days left!! 

Yetti in the previous week had made the battery rack for the trunk. Then I believe old Iron head helped finish out the install of the rack in the car. 

1/4" 2x2 angle. The box tubing again is 3/16" 2x2. I wanted this car a little lighter because I was going to be driving it so much.


----------



## big pimpin

Parts being brought back into the shop for installation.


----------



## degre576

you could have painted the trunk to match, unlees you are going to panel everything off


----------



## big pimpin

Body was wetsanded down for the smooth wet look.


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Oct 3 2006, 10:44 AM~6295498
> *you could have painted the trunk to match, unlees you are going to panel everything off
> *



Time frame was the issue at that point.....you will see as the build goes on.


----------



## degre576

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 3 2006, 09:48 AM~6295517
> *Time frame was the issue at that point.....you will see as the build goes on.
> *



kool


----------



## big pimpin

Trunklid getting something on it.  :cheesy:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Oct 1 2006, 10:49 PM~6285593
> *just wait till I start wet sanding!!!!  Won't be no paint left!!!
> 
> your too close man!!!!
> *


Ok...this was where this comment comes into play. Someone....I won't name any names got a little too into the wetsanding portion.  There was some primer showing through on the drivers quarter panel.  So now that had to be re-sprayed. I don't have the pics here but I will post those later.


----------



## StrongIVLife

NICE BUILDUP  
And to think of how many people don't know about this part of lowriding. Too many couch riders with no skills out there not enough builders like these guys. This is what it's all about. :thumbsup:


----------



## cdznutz42069

dont stop now, looking great!


----------



## SMURF

I've always admired your Clubs build ups, very inspirational(spell) Much props Homie that Thing is looking great. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D4LWoode

I just didn't want to go to Tulsa, so i figured Id sabatoge the whole thing. lol


----------



## big pimpin

What a bastard!!!  I knew it!!!!


----------



## big pimpin

Leafing on the lid.


----------



## big pimpin

I went ahead and outlined the leaf myself too. First time. I didn't have time to bring in a "professional", I did alright.


----------



## big pimpin

Just threw a fender on to get a look at the front lock up. :thumbsup:


----------



## big pimpin

Ok...I had to reclear the trunk lid and repaint the drivers quarter and a few other pieces. Another all night. That brings me to the next up load date. 7-18-06...yeah....that was the date of the show. :tears:

Car was coming together at this point. Doors, fender, header, etc. All paint work was done for the show and most polishing too.


----------



## big pimpin

Here is the trunk. Yeah...DOUBLE PUMP. This car was built to be just a fun double pump. I wanted it working reliably, constantly and not burn up motors etc. Fun street car is what it is about.

Pitbull Baby! For the time constraint I wasn't able to paint out the trunk...I had planned on doing it after Tulsa.


----------



## BIG NICK

DOWNIVLIFE :thumbsup:


----------



## 801Rider

:worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One

uffin: motivational :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

Time to put the new top on. Answering a previously asked question. I did have to re-fill the body seals on both sides to keep the top looking smooth. The original sealer/putty came right out when I pulled the top off.


----------



## big pimpin

Glued on some new 1/4" foam and then resprayed more glue for the vinyl.


----------



## big pimpin

Thank you mister top helper. New shit..holla.


----------



## big pimpin

And now everything was in the trunk ready to jump. 12 batteries 4 pumps *was* the setup.


----------



## big pimpin

Most of the trim was on...headlights and parking lights in. Grill, tailights, etc. We were on our way.


----------



## big pimpin

Unfortunately we had just way too many problems the last night.

Tranny was leaking....yes, it was completely rebuilt but it was leaking. Also the car wouldn't move under its own power. I got the engine running and all but the tranny would not engage. We were like, well we can get it on and off the trailer, lets proceed. We started to hand hop. And it was starting to come off the ground, so I figured I would jump on the switch.

One click of the switch and the pumps ran on a second longer than normal. We stopped and I told Yetti to go stand by the ground. I lightly taped the front again and the pumps RAN AWAY!!! Solenoids locked up! Like two or three times of tapping the switch. That was the finally straw....we called it quits that night. :tears: I went and passed out for the entire day. 

This was taken the morning of the show. Still needed interior...so close but yet so far....quite far actually after the next few problems that arouse.


----------



## big pimpin

So that week I dropped the car off at the tranny place for them to look at it. Wrong damn torque converter. :angry: I was sent a the wrong one.  And the leak was just a bad oring. I actually had to pull the tranny back out of the car myself at home and take it to them to get the o-ring fixed. Talk about shitty. 

Got it back in that week and it was finally moving under its own power.


----------



## big pimpin

Red, White and Blue baby. I wish I was a rider. :tears:

:cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 27 2006, 12:23 PM~6256079
> *Upload date 9-24-05.
> 
> Frame reinforcement fully under way.  Back of the frame being wrapped up with 1/4" plate.  Thats the thickest it got...1/4".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finishing off the bottom of the crossmember too.  1/4" plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHERE'S THE LEAD??????


----------



## big pimpin

In the batteries? :dunno:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 28 2006, 11:53 AM~6264171
> *Yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Between the base and the top coats of clear is a couple layers of intercoat with gold pearl!  Shows up real good in directly light.    Twinkles out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TOO BAD STREET RIDERS DON'T BUILD SHIT LIKE THAT!!!!!!!


----------



## OldDirty

I love it. It look's bangin! Props go out to you Dan :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 3 2006, 08:41 AM~6295471
> *Now we jump to an upload of 7-14-06.  4 days left!!
> 
> Yetti in the previous week had made the battery rack for the trunk.  Then I believe old Iron head helped finish out the install of the rack in the car.
> 
> 1/4" 2x2 angle.  The box tubing again is 3/16" 2x2.  I wanted this car a little lighter because I was going to be driving it so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHERE'S THE LEAD?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

WHERE'S THE MIDGETS AND THEIR WONDER LINCOLNS?


----------



## timdog57

Damn you all went through some shit :tears:


----------



## cutman

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 3 2006, 12:35 PM~6296557
> *Red, White and Blue baby.  I wish I was a rider.  :tears:
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HEY BIG PIMPIN ARE THOSE 22'S ON THE BLUE BUBBLE :biggrin:


----------



## Game-Over

:thumbsup:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Oct 3 2006, 04:32 PM~6297873
> *HEY BIG PIMPIN ARE THOSE 22'S ON THE BLUE BUBBLE :biggrin:
> *



I believe they are cutman. Don't be dorking my topic up with all your facts! :twak:


----------



## SMURF

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 3 2006, 11:30 AM~6296059
> *Here is the trunk.  Yeah...DOUBLE PUMP.  This car was built to be just a fun double pump.  I wanted it working reliably, constantly and not burn up motors etc.  Fun street car is what it is about.
> 
> Pitbull Baby!  For the time constraint I wasn't able to paint out the trunk...I had planned on doing it after Tulsa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Quick question, what happened to the rear cylinder holes?


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin

Awsome Build up :thumbsup:


----------



## OldDirty

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 3 2006, 06:25 PM~6298317
> *Quick question, what happened to the rear cylinder holes?
> *


No squeaking :biggrin:


----------



## Royalty

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Oct 3 2006, 04:32 PM~6297873
> *HEY BIG PIMPIN ARE THOSE 22'S ON THE BLUE BUBBLE :biggrin:
> *


DONK! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Oct 3 2006, 05:10 PM~6298704
> *No squeaking  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## WUTITDU

> Quick question, what happened to the rear cylinder holes?
> [/q
> MORE THAN LIKELY , BECAUSE THE TRAVEL OF THE CYLINDER WHEN LOCKED UP AND 3 WHEELIN


----------



## SMURF

> Quick question, what happened to the rear cylinder holes?
> [/q
> MORE THAN LIKELY , BECAUSE THE TRAVEL OF THE CYLINDER WHEN LOCKED UP AND 3 WHEELIN
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Homie, i've noticed that on the GlassHouse that i'm building, the rear Cylinders are almost touching the trunk floor, so i'll probably do the same thing.
Click to expand...


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 3 2006, 05:25 PM~6298317
> *Quick question, what happened to the rear cylinder holes?
> *



My measurements got a little off.  I will probably put some sort of rubber booty over the hole eventually.


----------



## vengence

i would say that sounds like a plan...


----------



## mycutty

nice ride
i have a question, i read you putting poly coat on most of your parts, just wondering what it is
is it some kind of sealer?
again nice ride


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by mycutty_@Oct 3 2006, 09:18 PM~6300049
> *nice ride
> i have a question, i read you putting poly coat on most of your parts, just wondering what it is
> is it some kind of sealer?
> again nice ride
> *


Poly is a super thick primer. Basically it is a final step in body work. If you want a car super straight you put the poly on and block it all back down. Its so thick you need almost use a water hose to put it on. :biggrin: If you want it SUPER SUPER straight....do it twice.


----------



## IRONHEAD

No pics of me and J asleep on the driveway. I would like to say thanks for all the kind words about DownIVLife cc, I know all six of us appreciate it. Oh shit! I have no bling ill get out of here!


----------



## showandgo

not bad for a bunch of *******


----------



## SixFourClownin

I have to say that this mother fucker is bad ass!


----------



## chevy9585

nice ride


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

Big Props for DownIVLife CC  You guys really put it down on this one....cant wait to see the finishing of this build....hella job guys.


----------



## big pimpin

Test hopping. :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

Testing hopping....until we had another problem. See the windshield?


----------



## big pimpin

Blew a damn hose. :angry:

Soaked the whole inside and it sprayed out the moon roof too.


----------



## big pimpin

And then the engine stopped running. I was going through everything...wiring, distributor, coil, TBI....everything. Well the brand new fuel pump I had put in it shot craps, I hooked up a pressure tester and there was none even though fuel was still coming out of the TBI. Thats why I didn't think that was the problem. So I had to pull the gas tank and replace that. It took a week to figure out that problem. 

Well since I missed Tulsa I was shooting for Black Sunday in STL. I wanted to get all the other things done to the car that I had planned on. So it got stripped back down again.


----------



## big pimpin

Time for some lines.


----------



## big pimpin

These pics are all 8-18-06 upload. I was slacking on taking pics at this point.


----------



## big pimpin

Template for the size to be applied. Matching from side to side.


----------



## big pimpin

Following the body lines with a little something extra to connect them.


----------



## big pimpin

Twisting it up.


----------



## big pimpin

The good ole' machine look. :biggrin:


----------



## Eazy

Very nice car, especially in person. Seen it at Black Sunday :thumbsup:


----------



## big pimpin

Another panel done. I would apply the size (glue) to one panel and wait about 30 minutes before applying to the next. That way the next panel would be ready for the 23K gold leaf by the time I was done turning the previous.


----------



## big pimpin

It needs some clear coat to bling out.


----------



## big pimpin

For the long lines on the body I brought in one of my old friends. He has been trying things here and there with pinstriping so I said what the hey. Go for it....we are all learning here.


----------



## big pimpin

Come on make em straight! We both did better on the drivers side.


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Oct 4 2006, 10:21 AM~6303555
> *Very nice car, especially in person.  Seen it at Black Sunday :thumbsup:
> *



:cheesy:  




Here comes the clear. Bury that flake line and the leafing.


----------



## big pimpin

8-27-06 upload. 

Uh oh....almost everything has been pulled out of the trunk. And it looks like we have a new mount.


----------



## SixFoSS

:thumbsup:


----------



## big pimpin

Have the rear pumps sat in there to see if everything is going to work out.


----------



## big pimpin

I also had in the works some door pods. Using an extra door panel for my template. Not much room in these cars for sounds.


----------



## big pimpin

Car was wetsanded down again. Royalty, Ironhead and myself got it pretty flat for a second time. This guy says he's number one as he polishes the car for the second time.


----------



## big pimpin

Then it jumps all the way to 9-17-06 upload.

I had painted out the trunk, color matched the batteries and got a new front pump built. We were were putting interior in in this pic.


----------



## big pimpin

All the trim is on. On the side interior panels are in along with the dash. Time for some seats. Buttery soft. :biggrin:


----------



## eurolak

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 4 2006, 04:40 PM~6303703
> *All the trim is on.  On the side interior panels are in along with the dash.  Time for some seats.  Buttery soft.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice pillowtops :thumbsup:, Why no center armrest?


----------



## cdznutz42069

so this shits hitting just as hard with a single as the doubles you had in there? :0 why did you switch it up anyway just curious?


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@Oct 4 2006, 10:52 AM~6303798
> *so this shits hitting just as hard with a single as the doubles you had in there? :0  why did you switch it up anyway just curious?
> *



The only reason I decided to switch it was because the blue monte was going to be coming out at Black Sunday also. Since it should have had all the doubles covered I figured I would hold down the single pumps. :cheesy: :cheesy: I never dialed in the double pumps (bleed the system, charged batteries, etc)...so at this point 1 pump is hitting harder than the double was. :0 :0 :0


----------



## big pimpin

Hood on!


----------



## big pimpin

Cleaned it the night before Black Sunday. Got it done about 5am. :uh:


----------



## big pimpin




----------



## big pimpin

You can see the depth in the leafing in this pic.


----------



## cutman

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 4 2006, 09:35 AM~6303662
> *I also had in the works some door pods.  Using an extra door panel for my template.  Not much room in these cars for sounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THANKS DAN NOW IM A COPY YA


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Oct 4 2006, 11:34 AM~6304082
> *THANKS DAN NOW IM A COPY YA
> *



:angry: Copy cat. :angry:


----------



## cdznutz42069

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 4 2006, 09:02 AM~6303867
> *The only reason I decided to switch it was because the blue monte was going to be coming out at Black Sunday also.  Since it should have had all the doubles covered I figured I would hold down the single pumps.  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  I never dialed in the double pumps (bleed the system, charged batteries, etc)...so at this point 1 pump is hitting harder than the double was.  :0  :0  :0
> *



dam homie! :cheesy: ill take the double setup for christmas. :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

Lowriding in the back!


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@Oct 4 2006, 12:07 PM~6304295
> *dam homie! :cheesy:  ill take the double setup for christmas. :biggrin:
> *


Merrrryyyy Christmas. 

Well, I actually plan on putting it back in the car....the single pump is damn awesome though. I just don't like having it on that high of voltage. Its fine right now and doesn't get hot....but if it was a summer time 90-100 degree day you could get one hop out of it and you would have to stop or you would probably burn a motor. The double pump doesn't need as much voltage.


----------



## big pimpin

Copy this cutman!!!!


----------



## big pimpin

Single in the trunk. Just a simple street setup.


----------



## big pimpin

Lowriding


----------



## TRUDAWG

very nice! I knew u had something up your sleeve :thumbsup:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Oct 4 2006, 12:31 PM~6304441
> *very nice! I knew u had something up your sleeve :thumbsup:
> *



:cheesy: :biggrin: Thanks. I have a couple sleeves too!


----------



## Coast One

uffin:


----------



## big pimpin

Black Sunday in STL. Did 47 inches and it wasn't hitting right at all. A couple days later I pulled the pump out and had blown internal pumphead seal. The short bolt in the block had come loose. It is fixed now and hitting harder than ever.


----------



## big pimpin

Locked up.


----------



## big pimpin

And laid out.


----------



## big pimpin

The moon and Nardi.


----------



## big pimpin

Sitting 3 wheels.


----------



## big pimpin

There are still some things I want to do to it. Nothing major...some new lower a-arms are on the list though and I am going to polish out the exhaust.


----------



## cutman

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 4 2006, 11:17 AM~6304347
> *Copy this cutman!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


COME ON BIG PIMPIN WHY YOU GOT TO CALL ME OUT ON LIL (DORK)


----------



## degre576

hell of a ride


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Oct 4 2006, 01:36 PM~6304739
> *COME ON BIG PIMPIN WHY YOU GOT TO CALL ME OUT ON LIL (DORK)
> *


Why you wanna go to LU like a dork??!?!?


----------



## cutman

HEY DORK YOU DIDNT GET A NARDI UNTIL AFTER I DID YOU COPY CAT


----------



## cutman

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 4 2006, 12:39 PM~6304755
> *Why you wanna go to LU like a dork??!?!?
> *


CAUSE I'M A DORK! ARE YOU GOING WITH US ?


----------



## big pimpin

Mines gold you chrome nardi having dork!


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Oct 4 2006, 01:42 PM~6304780
> *CAUSE I'M A DORK! ARE YOU GOING WITH US ?
> *



I don't know...will that up my dork status?


----------



## cutman

THAT MUTHER FUCKER IS CLEAN YOURE GONNA HAVE TO LET ME BORROW IT ONE NIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

Ok...but don't hop it like a dork! :roflmao:


----------



## cutman

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 4 2006, 12:43 PM~6304788
> *I don't know...will that up my dork status?
> *


BY MY RULING YES! :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by eurolak_@Oct 4 2006, 10:43 AM~6303726
> *Nice pillowtops :thumbsup:, Why no center armrest?
> *



Those were the factory seats out of the LS which don't have a center arm rest. I just had them wrapped like cadillac pillows. The back seats too small as it is without another other obstruction. lol


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 4 2006, 08:34 AM~6303650
> *Have the rear pumps sat in there to see if everything is going to work out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHERE'S THE LEAD?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 4 2006, 10:48 AM~6304526
> *Locked up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


STILL ALTERED!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 4 2006, 02:07 PM~6304963
> *WHERE'S THE LEAD?
> *



:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: If you find it, let me know!


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 4 2006, 02:10 PM~6304975
> *STILL ALTERED!!!!!!!!!!!!  :angry:
> *



With SHOCKS!!! And it lays too!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## big pimpin

Lets beat TimDogs 19## chevy topic! More pages..more pages. :biggrin:


----------



## true rider

thats it I'm loading my on the trailer and going to kc for a house call. whats your adress :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowlow76

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 4 2006, 12:17 PM~6304347
> *Copy this cutman!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Spanky

25? damn..


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by true rider_@Oct 4 2006, 02:30 PM~6305130
> *thats it I'm loading my on the trailer and going to kc for a house call. whats your adress :uh:  :biggrin:
> *



PM Sent!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 4 2006, 03:14 PM~6305008
> *Lets beat TimDogs 19## chevy topic!  More pages..more pages.  :biggrin:
> *




You dork :angry: My topic is the same right now as yours was on page 3 or 4


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 4 2006, 04:14 PM~6305825
> *You dork  :angry:  My topic is the same right now as yours was on page 3 or 4
> *



LOL :roflmao: :wave:


----------



## Game-Over

Name the 5 hottest G-bodies...BIG PIMPINS,BIG PIMPINS,BIG PIMPINS,
BIG PIMPINS and BIG PIMPINS...why? cause it spits hot fire


----------



## bckbmpr84

"suga cookie getta" "cause i spit hot fiya"
haha, *INCREDIBLE* build-up, car looks great!!


----------



## ice64berg

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 4 2006, 03:09 PM~6303924
> *Hood on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i dibs it ..... na mean ?


----------



## big pimpin

I was hitting it WAAAAAAY too early.


----------



## lone star

so is it a hopper a cruiser or a show car....


----------



## IN YA MOUF

awesome build homie...


----------



## ice64berg

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 4 2006, 10:15 PM~6306748
> *so is it a hopper a cruiser or a show car....
> *


or D.) all the above :biggrin:


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 4 2006, 04:57 PM~6306200
> *I was hitting it WAAAAAAY too early.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HAHA Nicee!


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 4 2006, 02:57 PM~6306200
> *I was hitting it WAAAAAAY too early.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


because you have a case of switch retardedness :biggrin:


----------



## Cruising Ink

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 4 2006, 10:11 AM~6303940
> *Cleaned it the night before Black Sunday.  Got it done about 5am.  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the car came out real clean :biggrin:


----------



## 1-sic-87

fukin sicc bro
love LS's

looks like roosters old LS


----------



## HARDLUCK88

how come i cant see none of the pics?


----------



## UCE*EP

NIce BUILT HOW MUCH FOR SOMETHING LIKE THAT?


----------



## OGJordan

Nice, nice, nice!! These type of build ups are the shit. We didn't have to wait 3 weeks for you to show us the new carpet you got, then wait a month to see your fittings, then wait 2 weeks to see the primer you bought, lol.


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Oct 4 2006, 05:12 PM~6307206
> *or D.)  all the above  :biggrin:
> *


yup pretty much. car looks badas.


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 5 2006, 08:00 AM~6310459
> *yup pretty much. car looks badas.
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: HOT FIRE!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Oct 5 2006, 07:48 AM~6310416
> *Nice, nice, nice!!  These type of build ups are the shit.  We didn't have to wait 3 weeks for you to show us the new carpet you got, then wait a month to see your fittings, then wait 2 weeks to see the primer you bought, lol.
> *


Man J you got a point on that one. lol. :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Oct 4 2006, 08:45 PM~6307692
> *because you have a case of switch retardedness :biggrin:
> *



You are absolutely correct sir!


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Oct 4 2006, 09:58 PM~6308265
> *how come i cant see none of the pics?
> *



Because I banned you from seeing them. :angry:


----------



## bloody sunday

what coils do you got.


----------



## big pimpin

*OSC* :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## bloody sunday

what ton


----------



## big pimpin

4.5! :0


----------



## 713ridaz

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: nice build


----------



## bloody sunday

i got a 86 g-body it hits like 48. but i need more coil. how many turns you get in.


----------



## bloody sunday

im runing the white cce coils


----------



## big pimpin

I think its like a 1/4 turn cut off....maybe a little bit more.


----------



## bloody sunday

how did you get all that in


----------



## big pimpin

Precompressed.


----------



## vengence

looks good man..


----------



## vengence

looks good man..


----------



## vengence

looks good man..


----------



## big pimpin

Thank you sir.......and everyone else for their comments as well. Keep them coming. I will have sun light pics up tomorrow probably.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Oct 5 2006, 08:48 AM~6310416
> *Nice, nice, nice!!  These type of build ups are the shit.  We didn't have to wait 3 weeks for you to show us the new carpet you got, then wait a month to see your fittings, then wait 2 weeks to see the primer you bought, lol.
> *



You just described my whole 1969 topic.


----------



## Game-Over

whats it hittin at in that video?


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 5 2006, 03:03 PM~6312871
> *You just described my whole 1969 topic.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :cheesy:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by Game-Over_@Oct 5 2006, 03:09 PM~6312914
> *whats it hittin at in that video?
> *



Its in the 60s. I will try to put it on a stick sometime for proof inches.


----------



## Howard Wolowitz

very nice buildup dan, im sure you said somewhere in the previous pages, but how long did it take you from start to finish?


----------



## Tony_Montana

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 4 2006, 08:35 AM~6303662
> *I also had in the works some door pods.  Using an extra door panel for my template.  Not much room in these cars for sounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




anymore pics of these during construction??....are they fiberglassed?? were they wrapped or dyed??....how are they attatched to the actual door panel????


----------



## OGJordan

> *You just described my whole 1969 topic. sad.gif*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Nothing against nobody man. I know it's hard to wait until your shit is finished to post pics. Don't know if I'll be able to do it, and I'm still in dissassembly, lol.


----------



## EL_PASO

nice :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

Great build bro .... Damn i wish mine looked like that ....


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 5 2006, 10:52 AM~6312093
> *Thank you sir.......and everyone else for their comments as well.  Keep them coming.  I will have sun light pics up tomorrow probably.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lil more gas and you woulda been on back bumper....
thats tight.... :biggrin:


----------



## Cali Way

when i hit it big... you n ur boys buildin my car :biggrin: i wanna see pics/video of the custom color bar homie


----------



## steamboat

Bunch of damn ******** trying to build a lowrider :roflmao: :roflmao:

Once I saw the finished frame pics, I couldn't wipe the smile off my face for the rest of the topic. Whats up with the disco bar? Not too many people ripping up their back bumper with Saturday Night Fever inside the ride...........

Keep doing it Dan, shit is absolutley gorgeous.


----------



## juandik

a v8 woulda had thepower to pull it back on the bumper ...lol..stupid g bodies


----------



## big pimpin

I wasn't even doing much more than coasting in the video!!! :0 :0 :biggrin: Stupid g bodies.


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by Tony_Montana_@Oct 5 2006, 06:46 PM~6314415
> *anymore pics of these during construction??....are they fiberglassed??  were they wrapped or dyed??....how are they attatched to the actual door panel????
> *



I was slacking taking pics when those were being built. I made them formed to the panel and then from the back side drilled holes through the panel into the 3/4" wood. Ran about 12-15 wood screws through the backside of the panel to hold them on. I fiberglassed them to get the edges smoothed and filled. Then Royalty skim coated them to smooth then out more then I wrapped them in vinyl.


----------



## GOOT

That LS came out NICE homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence

THE DOOR PANELS DO LOOK KICKASS..


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Oct 6 2006, 08:50 AM~6318150
> *THE DOOR PANELS DO LOOK KICKASS..
> *


YOU NEED SOME TOO HOMIE!! WE'LL DO THEM FOR CHEAP!!!!!!!


----------



## cutman

SOMEBODY'S CALLIN YOU OUT B.P :0


----------



## big pimpin

I'm ready!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

READY FOR WHAT?


----------



## Dylante63

what a great topic ... very insperational pics... specially since the car was such a shit box, thanks for posting the LS is Hot Fire! :biggrin:  










[/quote]


----------



## Game-Over

lets see, you paid a 100 dollars for it right? I'll give you 200 for it, there you doubled money :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

id kill to find a ls over here for that kind of price.....


----------



## Dino

very nice!!! very inspirational!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Oct 6 2006, 07:24 PM~6320782
> *id kill to find a ls over here for that kind of price.....
> *



Not in the shape this one was in. I bought it sight unseen. I figured I could sell the header for what I paid for it in any case. But it was fucked up too. lol I would have rather pad a couple grand for a clean one in the long run. 

Thanks wood!


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by Game-Over_@Oct 6 2006, 03:24 PM~6319547
> *lets see, you paid a 100 dollars for it right? I'll give you 200 for it, there you doubled money :biggrin:
> *


:nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Game-Over

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 6 2006, 10:13 PM~6322173
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## I Drag A55

Dan,

Can you email me any pics that you have for the installation of the moonroofs in your LS or the blue monte? I am planning on putting one in my cutlass and I want to do a 42 in it. What cars are the best to get the 42's from? Any other random info that you can give me about them or the installation would be great, thanks.


Rob


----------



## 41bowtie

nice ride homie you make it look so easy. how much would you charge somebody for similar work and how long would it take?


----------



## OGJordan

Has this topic ever left the top spot?


----------



## TD Hydros

> _Originally posted by big pimpin+Oct 5 2006, 11:27 AM~6311200-->
> 
> 
> 
> *OSC*    :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bloody sunday_@Oct 5 2006, 12:02 PM~6311394
> *im runing the white cce coils
> *


CCE coils are way taller than the ones he is running.


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 6 2006, 09:12 PM~6322167
> *Not in the shape this one was in.  I bought it sight unseen.  I figured I could sell the header for what I paid for it in any case.  But it was fucked up too.  lol  I would have rather pad a couple grand for a clean one in the long run.
> 
> Thanks wood!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn,minimum price im findin here for one thats even in poor condition is about 600-800 bucks and they pretty bad...


----------



## japSW20

> _Originally posted by TD Hydros_@Oct 7 2006, 05:37 AM~6323362
> *CCE coils are way taller than the ones he is running.
> *


so what coils ar eint he LS? im j.w and what tons.


----------



## vengence

i think those are 4.5 tons......


----------



## SANCHEZ

Dang roll it down to springfield I want to see it in person :thumbsup: You must make 100 grand a year man how do you afford that shit after bills? That is one nice Monte


----------



## Guest

any video of it in action


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Oct 8 2006, 01:20 PM~6328685
> *any video of it in action
> *


http://www.hi-calibercustoms.com/main%20pa...amples_of_k.htm


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Oct 8 2006, 02:43 PM~6328797
> *http://www.hi-calibercustoms.com/main%20pa...amples_of_k.htm
> *


yea thats sweet


----------



## whitey

This topic makes me proud to be white!


----------



## juandik

> _Originally posted by ******_@Oct 8 2006, 08:24 PM~6330102
> *This topic makes me proud to be white!
> *


but the car is red ..... :dunno: ...........wtf?
:scrutinize: 
so just wondering were you unsure if you were pround to be white before? :0


----------



## big pimpin

Sun pics.


----------



## big pimpin

Doors open mane! :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin




----------



## big pimpin

Interior


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Oct 6 2006, 05:24 PM~6320782
> *id kill to find a ls over here for that kind of price.....
> *


HOW ABOUT SOME LONGER ARMS?


----------



## Game-Over

did u spilt the belly?


----------



## big pimpin

Of course! :twak:


----------



## REALTALK

DAMN THIS IS ONE GANGSTA TOPIC


----------



## MOOK

nice job


----------



## NIMSTER64

props fool red is not my favorite color but you pulled it off  hats off to DFL


----------



## southern comfort

nice monte and a very nice topi if i may add


----------



## HydroCutlass86

went through every page....nice build up :thumbsup:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 5 2006, 08:27 AM~6311200
> *OSC    :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: yeeeeeeeeeeep


----------



## PITBULL

NEED MORE MOTIVATION PLEASE ,,,,........................HULK ,FIRE ,HULK FIRE ,HULK, FIRE ,HULK, FIRE, :biggrin: LOL


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

DAN DID YOU DO YOUR HOUSECALL?


----------



## big pimpin

I've done a few! :cheesy:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 12 2006, 01:51 PM~6355116
> *I've done a few!  :cheesy:
> *



You still suck. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 12 2006, 09:51 AM~6355116
> *I've done a few!  :cheesy:
> *


pics :biggrin:


----------



## 2crunk

what size cylinders are in the back???


----------



## KILLA G

BAD ASS CAR.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Oct 12 2006, 09:07 PM~6358475
> *BAD ASS CAR.
> *


Yeah x2 What elco! :biggrin:


----------



## ice64berg

big pimpin 

i think bone wrote a song about that MC 


http://www.blastro.com/player/bonethugsnha...yintrofire.html


----------



## I Drag A55

hey any luck with those moonroof pics? 


Rob


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by 2crunk_@Oct 12 2006, 09:05 PM~6358455
> *what size cylinders are in the back???
> *


Two stage they extend out to about 22"



> _Originally posted by KILLA G+Oct 12 2006, 09:07 PM~6358475-->
> 
> 
> 
> BAD ASS CAR.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-I Drag A55_@Oct 13 2006, 09:15 AM~6361222
> *hey any luck with those moonroof pics?
> Rob
> *


I will try to get some more of those together.


----------



## big pimpin

A double pump hop pic.


----------



## big pimpin

They spinnin...they spinninnnnnnnn.


----------



## ryderz

is it single or double im confused? i see double pump pics and single pump on hi caliber link?


----------



## Royalty

When first built it was double, it's single right now and in the video, will prolly be going back double unless we can talk him into keeping this way. :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

It hits hard as hell single pump and still hits the back bumper. I wanted it double so I could leave it lower voltage and hop it all day every day with no problems. We will see what happens. :biggrin:

<======this is single pump. :cheesy:


----------



## timdog57

Stay single and it will really be HOT FIRE. :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 13 2006, 02:43 PM~6362917
> *Stay single and it will really be HOT FIRE.  :biggrin:
> *


:nono: I won't like that on 90-100 degree days! :buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## 313Rider

great build and i love ls montes


----------



## Game-Over

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 13 2006, 11:08 AM~6362061
> *A double pump hop pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nono: :nono: No hood....less weight :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 13 2006, 12:08 PM~6362061
> *A double pump hop pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks like that bumper is getting some help with that trunk being pushed down!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

damn just read every page of this build up and watched the video.................single mutha fucking pump!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 

GREAT BUILD UP YOU AND YOUR HOMIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## northbay

How many inches are you hitting single pump. also nice build up


----------



## ryderz

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 13 2006, 11:57 AM~6362642
> *It hits hard as hell single pump and still hits the back bumper.  I wanted it double so I could leave it lower voltage and hop it all day every day with no problems.  We will see what happens.  :biggrin:
> 
> <======this is single pump.    :cheesy:
> *


ok i got it , nice build up bro looks good !


----------



## bloody sunday

STAY SINGLE. IT WILL GIVE ME SOMETHING 2 GO AFTER.


----------



## bloody sunday

DO YOU HAVE A V8 OR V6


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by bloody sunday_@Oct 14 2006, 02:23 PM~6368315
> *STAY SINGLE. IT WILL GIVE ME SOMETHING 2 GO AFTER.
> *


 :0


----------



## Stickz

Clean MC


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER

NICE FUCKIN BUILD UP BRO!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIGSPOOK

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Oct 14 2006, 04:54 PM~6368732
> *NICE FUCKIN BUILD UP BRO!!!!!!!!
> *


x2


----------



## SeveNineImpala

man sweet buildup, really inspires a homie


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## vengence

if it were blue i would be all over it,but me n the color red dont mix,other than that i love that car..


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by bloody sunday_@Oct 14 2006, 03:23 PM~6368315
> *STAY SINGLE. IT WILL GIVE ME SOMETHING 2 GO AFTER.
> *


Oh...I'm not worried....go for it.  :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## bloody sunday

I dont what you 2 be worried.i was not calling you out. yet. no man the car is bad ass. i like the red . but you will know my car when it comes out.


----------



## big pimpin

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Just messing with you anyways.  Good luck with it whatever it is.


----------



## big pimpin

This pic was put up early on....


----------



## big pimpin

Oh...and a few licks from the door for the first time single pump.


----------



## 85REGAL

Hey Dan why are you using adjustable uppers instead of the stocks? Just wondering.


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by 85REGAL_@Oct 16 2006, 11:46 PM~6382821
> *Hey Dan why are you using adjustable uppers instead of the stocks? Just wondering.
> *


Got them on trade for some work already chromed. Went ahead and utilized them.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 13 2006, 10:08 AM~6362061
> *A double pump hop pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YOU'RE A wHITENECK!!!!!</span>


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Oct 15 2006, 11:27 AM~6372543
> *if it were blue i would be all over it,but me n the color red dont mix,other than that i love that car..
> *


KICK ROCKS STUBBY!!!!!!!


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Oct 17 2006, 09:50 AM~6385076-->
> 
> 
> 
> YOU'RE A wHITENECK!!!!!</span>
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 17 2006, 09:51 AM~6385083
> *KICK ROCKS STUBBY!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big pimpin

:angry: :angry: 


Lets race Scotty!!! My calves can beat your calves!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 17 2006, 09:52 AM~6385542
> *:angry:  :angry:
> Lets race Scotty!!!  My calves can beat your calves!!!!!!!
> *


BITCH YOU CAN'T RUN!!!!!! YOU HAVE wHITEMANS DISEASE TO THE FULLEST!! BITCH YOU'RE WORSE THAN BILL WALTON!!!!!


----------



## big pimpin

White men CAN jump!!!!!!!!!!!! Lets have a dunk contest!!!!


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 17 2006, 09:52 AM~6385542
> *:angry:  :angry:
> Lets race Scotty!!!  My calves can beat your calves!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


shit even my short legs can have me out runnin scotty,

i dont need to run far to make it to my car and stomp on the gas.....:roflmao:

shit id prolly beat him on foot too...


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Oct 17 2006, 11:26 AM~6386132
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> shit even my short legs can have me out runnin scotty,
> 
> i dont need to run far to make it to my car and stomp on the gas.....:roflmao:
> 
> shit id prolly beat him on foot too...
> *


THIS IS NOT A HAMSTER RACE!!!!!


----------



## BRAVO

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 17 2006, 06:52 PM~6385542
> *:angry:  :angry:
> Lets race Scotty!!!  My calves can beat your calves!!!!!!!
> *


and i always thought you had one leg.


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Oct 17 2006, 07:13 PM~6388526
> *and i always thought you had one leg.
> *



:uh: :uh: :uh: Why u gotta hate? :dunno:


----------



## Royalty

That just ain't right! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big pimpin

Lieutenant Dan!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Royalty

Ice Cream!! Get your ice cream, Lt. Dan!!! Still not right!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 17 2006, 11:32 AM~6386186
> *THIS IS NOT A HAMSTER RACE!!!!!
> *



lol well i guess you out the race then....


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Oct 17 2006, 07:13 PM~6388526
> *and i always thought you had one leg.
> *



:dunno: :dunno:












:roflmao:


----------



## BRAVO

hahaha Lt. Dan. Medical advancements have came a long ways in the past couple years, prosthetic legs look so lifelike


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

FUCK DAN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 18 2006, 12:13 PM~6393627
> *FUCK DAN!!!!!!!!!
> *



Where are the parachutes???????????????????


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 18 2006, 10:21 AM~6393680
> *Where are the parachutes???????????????????
> *


IN THE '64 BITCH!!!!!!!!


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 18 2006, 12:31 PM~6393740
> *IN THE '64 BITCH!!!!!!!!
> *



PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CERTIFIED_BENNY

D MAX  :thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED_BENNY_@Oct 19 2006, 10:58 AM~6400313
> *D  MAX  :thumbsup:  :roflmao:
> *





:biggrin: :biggrin: 




Special requests for more moon roof install pics. Hope it helps.


----------



## big pimpin




----------



## big pimpin

Look at your factory braces compared to these. :0


----------



## big pimpin

Roof support reinstalled from donor car.


----------



## big pimpin

Roof support has mounting points for the tray already in place.


----------



## big pimpin

Duraglass too.


----------



## big pimpin

Tray in and test fitting the glass.


----------



## big pimpin

Nice little driving shot. You can see the headliner. :biggrin: I still need to get the pinstripping on my dash.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

DASH IS UGLY!!!!!!! LOOKS LIKE A RICER!!!!!!!


----------



## big pimpin

:tears: :tears:


----------



## I Drag A55

THANK YOU!


----------



## big pimpin

Oh...and you will need a flang tool too to inset the new metal flush to the factory roof metal.  I didn't have any pictures of that.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 19 2006, 11:28 AM~6401242
> *Oh...and you will need a flang tool too to inset the new metal flush to the factory roof metal.    I didn't have any pictures of that.
> *


WHO CARES!!!!!!!!!


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 19 2006, 01:35 PM~6401307
> *WHO CARES!!!!!!!!!
> *


People that work on cars!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 19 2006, 02:37 PM~6401327
> *People that work on cars!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER

ttt


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 19 2006, 11:37 AM~6401327
> *People that work on cars!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


MANLY CARS NOT RICERS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 20 2006, 12:35 PM~6408893
> *MANLY CARS NOT RICERS!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


scotty i think he meant for the install of the sunroof man,,,,


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Oct 22 2006, 02:00 AM~6418151
> *scotty i think he meant for the install of the sunroof man,,,,
> *


OK SORRY


----------



## big pimpin

opps. :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

:roflmao:


----------



## big pimpin

Single what????? :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

Bang bang.


----------



## big pimpin

Mmmhhhhhmmmmm..


----------



## big pimpin

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider

I know you got a thing 4 them Mercurys check this 1 out 4 sale down the street from my house :0 

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/car/224688782.html

Im not 100% sure but I think thoes are Zentihs cuz they got the locking spinners on the rims


----------



## knockin87

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 13 2006, 10:08 AM~6362061
> *A double pump hop pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IS IT SINGLE OR DOUBLE? EITHER WAY THIS IS 1 BAD ASS MONTE :thumbsup:


----------



## big pimpin

Thanks! Its still single pump right now...and on the bumper.


----------



## Cali Way

my question.... how did you drive all 3 of your cars somewhere? drive bout a 1000ft, run back, next one a 1000ft, run back, next one... haha


----------



## N-Do

just read from page 1 to 33, and holy shit. i dont even have enough props to give out on this ride.

excellent build!!!


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by Cali Way_@Oct 27 2006, 03:33 AM~6454888
> *my question.... how did you drive all 3 of your cars somewhere?  drive bout a 1000ft, run back, next one a 1000ft, run back, next one... haha
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

I don't usually like red or gold but this car looks really nice to me. It diffenetly came along way since you first bought it. :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrider 4 life

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 26 2006, 04:00 PM~6450643
> *Mmmhhhhhmmmmm..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i like this pic :thumbsup:


----------



## big pimpin

Whats wrong with this picture? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## big pimpin

Driving it to work?? 












Wish I was a rider. :tears: :cheesy:


----------



## timdog57

You is a rider.


----------



## LB ROLLER

NICE TOPIC LOVE THE CAR... THE ONLY THING I DIDNT LIKE WAS THE LEAFING ON THE CAR... YOU SHOULD HAVE JUST STUCK TO THE RED... ONLY MY HONEST OPINION.... CAR IS VICIOUS THOUGH


----------



## drasticbean

:worship: :worship: 
dam i just read all 33 pages just now.... beautiful build....


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER

DAMN I LOVE THIS BUILD UP


----------



## Game-Over

:thumbsup:


----------



## flaco78

NICE RIDE LOVE THE BUILD UP TO .GOT A ? FOR YOU DAN WHEN YOU GUYS INSTALLED THE RACK DID YOU JUST BOLT IT TO THE STUBS ON THE FRAME??


----------



## Crazy Cutty

how much? :biggrin: :biggrin: 

badass ride. :thumbsup:


----------



## Stickz

that shit is clean no doubt


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Oct 29 2006, 02:46 PM~6467777
> *how much?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> badass ride. :thumbsup:
> *



:0


----------



## cutman

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 29 2006, 12:23 AM~6465483
> *Driving it to work??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I was a rider.  :tears:      :cheesy:
> *


FUCK A HOUSE CALL IM GOIN TO DO WORK CALL !


----------



## cutman

A HONKY HOW MANY MILES U PUT ON THAT CAR SINCE IT'S BEEN DONE?


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by LB ROLLER_@Oct 29 2006, 12:07 PM~6466364
> *NICE TOPIC LOVE THE CAR... THE ONLY THING I DIDNT LIKE WAS THE LEAFING ON THE CAR... YOU SHOULD HAVE JUST STUCK TO THE RED... ONLY MY HONEST OPINION.... CAR IS VICIOUS THOUGH
> *


for real, i thought the stripe added a nice touch


----------



## cutman

BP WHERE U AT


----------



## Royalty

SEMA Show!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Nov 2 2006, 10:30 PM~6495065
> *SEMA Show!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



Buying 31" rims for the Monte. :cheesy:


----------



## titoislaidlow

Badass Buildup! :thumbsup: !


----------



## SiLvErReGaL

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 29 2006, 12:23 AM~6465483
> *Driving it to work??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I was a rider.  :tears:      :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Guest

YOUR KILL'EM BRO !! LOOKS HELLA GOOD !!


----------



## OUTHOPU

All I can say is, WOW! That is one sweet street hopper. Love the trunk, its layed out nice for as many batteries as you got in there.


----------



## Stickz

BigPimpin you bringin it to Tulsa next year?


----------



## WSL63




----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER

WHAT PAINT YOUGUYS USED ON THE CAR THAT SHIT BRIGHT & NICE!!!!


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Nov 12 2006, 12:59 PM~6552409
> *WHAT PAINT YOUGUYS USED ON THE CAR THAT SHIT BRIGHT & NICE!!!!
> *



Valspar. :cheesy:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Nov 10 2006, 11:26 PM~6545524
> *BigPimpin you bringin it to Tulsa next year?
> *



More than likely, yes!


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 13 2006, 09:16 AM~6557616
> *Valspar.  :cheesy:
> *


thanks


----------



## All Out Customs

Dats right, driving the lo lo to work. I do the same thing and watch people stare, but of course my ride ain't nowhere near as badass as yours.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

HEY DAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SiLvErReGaL

KLEAN ASS RIDE HOMIE!!!! MUCH PROPS ON ALL DA HARD WORK !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean

big bump..


----------



## bloodline

best build pics i seen in a while


----------



## E-ROCK

good job on the ride


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 28 2006, 10:23 PM~6465483
> *Driving it to work??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I was a rider.  :tears:      :cheesy:
> *


----------



## gbodylows

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 4 2006, 02:57 PM~6306200
> *I was hitting it WAAAAAAY too early.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## gbodylows

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 4 2006, 02:57 PM~6306200
> *I was hitting it WAAAAAAY too early.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Flex Dogg

Nice L.S. !!!


----------



## Prez of the I

Nice ass ride, I saw it in St. Louis.


----------



## drasticbean

:biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL




----------



## big pimpin

Today was good day. :biggrin:


----------



## orange 83

love that car :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodmack

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 26 2006, 12:48 AM~6636952
> *Today was good day.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you gotta lotta p`s on your plate :biggrin:


----------



## JUIC'D64

nice work


----------



## lowrider 4 life

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 26 2006, 12:48 AM~6636952
> *Today was good day.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i likes :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 25 2006, 10:48 PM~6636952
> *Today was good day.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## jevonniespapi

I just read 35 pages, my brain is mush....


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by orange 83+Nov 26 2006, 04:59 PM~6640012-->
> 
> 
> 
> love that car :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup: Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2006, 07:29 PM~6640920
> *you gotta lotta p`s on your plate :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by JUIC'[email protected] 26 2006, 08:47 PM~6641436
> *nice work
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by lowrider 4 [email protected] 26 2006, 09:49 PM~6641844
> *i likes  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by socios b.c. [email protected] 26 2006, 11:12 PM~6642365
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> uffin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-jevonniespapi_@Nov 27 2006, 05:00 AM~6643574
> *I just read 35 pages, my brain is mush....
> *


thats what I like to hear!! :around:


----------



## Game-Over

ok, my offer is $300 now, you tripple what you paid


----------



## big pimpin

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :buttkick: :tongue:


----------



## Game-Over

worth a shot :biggrin:


----------



## bloodline

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 26 2006, 12:48 AM~6636952
> *Today was good day.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## big pimpin

Now we have a layer of ice on the ground and more snow expected. Looks like she's under wraps for a while.


----------



## Gorilla Bob

THATS A BAD ASS BUILDUP Brings A tear to my eye :tears:


----------



## 8UWITH6

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 26 2006, 03:00 PM~6450643
> *Mmmhhhhhmmmmm..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Hell yeah Dan. The LS sure turned out nice and clean! I think this might be my favorite so far. Sorry us Turbo Guys couldnt have been more help that night we stopped by to help get it running. Unfortunately, the beer was making me run out of ideas quick! Attention to detail is amazing...... someday you gotta do a Regal...... Later


----------



## Royalty

> _Originally posted by 8UWITH6_@Nov 30 2006, 08:18 PM~6669667
> *Hell yeah Dan.  The LS sure turned out nice and clean!  I think this might be my favorite so far.  Sorry us Turbo Guys couldnt have been more help that night we stopped by to help get it running.  Unfortunately, the beer was making me run out of ideas quick!  Attention to detail is amazing...... someday you gotta do a Regal...... Later
> *


I wonder who this is? :biggrin: :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by 8UWITH6_@Nov 30 2006, 07:18 PM~6669667
> *Hell yeah Dan.  The LS sure turned out nice and clean!  I think this might be my favorite so far.  Sorry us Turbo Guys couldnt have been more help that night we stopped by to help get it running.  Unfortunately, the beer was making me run out of ideas quick!  Attention to detail is amazing...... someday you gotta do a Regal...... Later
> *



Word up son! Thanks. :biggrin: And thanks for bringing the fellas out to help trouble shoot...it let me know I wasn't crazy. :cheesy: Damn that no fuel pressure. :angry: 

I might do up something speedy one of these days. :scrutinize:  Whats yours run in the 1/4? :cheesy:


----------



## 8UWITH6

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 25 2006, 11:48 PM~6636952
> *Today was good day.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey, I figured out why your car leans like that......... you guys ate too much EL MAGOOWEEES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL :roflmao: That is where you were before this pic right? :biggrin: 

The Grand Nasty has run 11.0's at 122 in the past. Ive changed a few things lately and really havent got it back out to the track. Its a lot of work (as you guys would know) to keep something running fast w/o breaking shit. So Ive just been cruising it around town on half-kill mode. It works for me at this point. Someday itll have chrome up under the bottom!!!!!  

I do however need to talk to you guys about Dads Turbo Regal..... we need some floor board work, trunk lid work, and right rear quarter work. He asked me to ask you guys if you had any spare time (haha) to let him know what you think. At this point the motor is in pieces in the garage and its COLD AS HELL right now, so no rush!

Anyhow, back to the thread at hand.......... thats one SICK MONTE guys. You all never cease to amaze me! :worship: 

PS- Who's the punk with the screen name Royalty? LOL


----------



## Royalty

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGSKRILL

how much $$$$ for the car. I think I want to buy it.


----------



## big pimpin

Its gonna take some money to un-earth me from it. :biggrin: pm me.


----------



## chevys863

all i can say is this bitch is bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## caddyking

it took me 45 minutes to go through each page...great work mane!


----------



## Street Preacher

Love the Monte Dan, my favorite style too!!

Louis


----------



## Royalty

Where you been? :cheesy:


----------



## dc8237

just looked thro ur topic NICE!!!! wish i had the time space and money to build one like that


----------



## abel

this is the best buildup i never seen :0


----------



## saywhat?

shit man....now im dying to rip into my 72 bump. buildups like this is what its all about. saving a car is the best thing ever. That car would be in a field rotted worse than it was when you got it if left much longer. Thing is a work of art now homie. from another ****** to a ******....you make me proud


----------



## Street Preacher

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Dec 2 2006, 05:30 PM~6681275
> *Where you been? :cheesy:
> *


In Church, haha!!
How yall been doing bro?


----------



## silver64




----------



## japSW20

> _Originally posted by 8UWITH6_@Dec 1 2006, 10:34 AM~6673935
> *Hey, I figured out why your car leans like that......... you guys ate too much EL MAGOOWEEES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  LOL  :roflmao:  That is where you were before this pic right?  :biggrin:
> 
> The Grand Nasty has run 11.0's at 122 in the past.  Ive changed a few things lately and really havent got it back out to the track.  Its a lot of work (as you guys would know) to keep something running fast w/o breaking shit.  So Ive just been cruising it around town on half-kill mode.  It works for me at this point.  Someday itll have chrome up under the bottom!!!!!
> 
> I do however need to talk to you guys about Dads Turbo Regal..... we need some floor board work, trunk lid work, and right rear quarter work.  He asked me to ask you guys if you had any spare time (haha) to let him know what you think.  At this point the motor is in pieces in the garage and its COLD AS HELL right now, so no rush!
> 
> Anyhow, back to the thread at hand.......... thats one SICK MONTE guys.  You all never cease to amaze me!  :worship:
> 
> PS- Who's the punk with the screen name Royalty?  LOL
> *


are you the one i spoke with on turbobuick??


----------



## Royalty

That's prolly him, he lives on them turbo buick sites. He needs to come back to the dark side and get some juice. :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Dec 3 2006, 11:53 PM~6688827
> *That's prolly him, he lives on them turbo buick sites.  He needs to come back to the dark side and get some juice. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: you mean come back from the dark side


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by BIG OL BOB+Nov 30 2006, 03:44 PM~6668440-->
> 
> 
> 
> THATS A BAD ASS BUILDUP  Brings A tear to my eye  :tears:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2006, 07:13 PM~6676479
> *all i can say is this bitch is bad ass    :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you sir! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2006, 10:23 PM~6677418
> *it took me 45 minutes to go through each page...great work mane!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wish it was that quick to build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2006, 05:29 PM~6681596
> *just looked thro ur topic NICE!!!! wish i had the time space and money to build one like that
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2006, 05:51 PM~6681719
> *this is the best buildup i never seen :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy: :0 Thanks!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-saywhat?_@Dec 2 2006, 08:06 PM~6682200
> *shit man....now im dying to rip into my 72 bump.  buildups like this is what its all about. saving a car is the best thing ever. That car would be in a field rotted worse than it was when you got it if left much longer. Thing is a work of art now homie. from another ****** to a ******....you make me proud
> *


Yes...yes...***********....ummhh....:ugh:...I mean..... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by Street Preacher_@Dec 2 2006, 04:19 PM~6681228
> *Love the Monte Dan, my favorite style too!!
> 
> Louis
> *



Whats up Louis??? How you been? You still got the regal? What have you been up to, long time NO see! :wave:


----------



## KILLA G

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 25 2006, 11:48 PM~6636952
> *Today was good day.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YOUR THREE WHEEL LOOKS FUNNY.


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by big pimpin+Oct 26 2006, 05:00 PM~6450643-->
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmhhhhhmmmmm..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by big [email protected] 29 2006, 01:23 AM~6465483
> *Driving it to work??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I was a rider.   :tears:      :cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-big pimpin_@Nov 26 2006, 01:48 AM~6636952
> *Today was good day.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*sICK RIDE dAN, Hope to see you it at the pinic May 5....  *


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Dec 4 2006, 05:09 PM~6693141
> *YOUR THREE WHEEL LOOKS FUNNY.
> *



My passenger side was only dumped about half way down. :cheesy:


----------



## big pimpin

Hadn't thrown these pics in here yet, from USAC show Nov 2006.

Few licks from the door.....at least someone caught a pic.


----------



## Game-Over

:thumbsup:


----------



## regal.1980

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Dec 5 2006, 11:05 AM~6697785
> *Hadn't thrown these pics in here yet, from USAC show Nov 2006.
> 
> Few licks from the door.....at least someone caught a pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dan, did you get the message about the A-Arms?


----------



## 8UWITH6

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Dec 4 2006, 12:49 PM~6691661
> *:biggrin: you mean come back from the dark side
> *


If you are the one that brought back that hotair ttype from the dead on this site, then yes..... 

Royalty, Ive got an 87 Regal sitting here.  Lets get it going, lol.


----------



## 8UWITH6

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Dec 3 2006, 11:53 PM~6688827
> *That's prolly him, he lives on them turbo buick sites.  He needs to come back to the dark side and get some juice. :biggrin:
> *


LOL, whatever man. I can remember somebody in the backseat of a certain GN that was screaming, "GOD DAMN, I GOTTA GET ME ONE OF THESE!" as I layed into it at 35-40mph smokin the tires. :cheesy:


----------



## Royalty

YUP that was me, it is fun! :cheesy:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by 8UWITH6_@Dec 6 2006, 09:18 AM~6705730
> *LOL, whatever man.  I can remember somebody in the backseat of a certain GN that was screaming, "GOD DAMN, I GOTTA GET ME ONE OF THESE!" as I layed into it at 35-40mph smokin the tires.  :cheesy:
> *


Good thing I never road with you....I don't want to disappoint myself. :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## japSW20

> _Originally posted by 8UWITH6_@Dec 6 2006, 08:14 AM~6705712
> *If you are the one that brought back that hotair ttype from the dead on this site, then yes.....
> 
> Royalty, Ive got an 87 Regal sitting here.    Lets get it going, lol.
> *


thats me :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Dec 6 2006, 10:31 AM~6706120
> *thats me  :biggrin:
> *



The messed up part is he brought it back to life....then cut the head off! lol


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 29 2006, 01:23 AM~6465483
> *Driving it to work??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I was a rider.  :tears:      :cheesy:
> *


i was driveing my 64 to work, but i couldnt stay foucused on work, cuz i was thinking that someone was outside fucking with it


----------



## I. K. Rico

great build-up!  i was wondering if you would be interested in having a feature of your car on... Lowriding Underground... i am looking for top-notch, high-quality, show and street cars to be featured... i could also add a feature for your car club if you are interested... please PM me for more info if you are interested... and again Amazing work! :thumbsup:


----------



## japSW20

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Dec 6 2006, 02:58 PM~6708228
> *The messed up part is he brought it back to life....then cut the head off!  lol
> *


and the heart :biggrin:


----------



## veteranrules

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Dec 5 2006, 12:05 PM~6697785
> *Hadn't thrown these pics in here yet, from USAC show Nov 2006.
> 
> Few licks from the door.....at least someone caught a pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I am a dub rider but that shit made me fall in love with low lows again


----------



## deathisgain

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Dec 4 2006, 04:10 PM~6692272
> *Whats up Louis???  How you been?  You still got the regal?  What have you been up to, long time NO see!  :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Been good bro, yep, still got the Regal, want to redo some things like the interior, man I love this Monte you built, what's up with the Imp?


----------



## big pimpin

Cool Cool. We should be hitting the streets pretty hard this summer...we all have to get together again. The monte just kinda forced its way in line....I'm glad I did it though, I needed more practice first.


----------



## Street Preacher

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Dec 8 2006, 01:30 PM~6722778
> *Cool Cool.  We should be hitting the streets pretty hard this summer...we all have to get together again.  The monte just kinda forced its way in line....I'm glad I did it though, I needed more practice first.
> *


Yeah, you did that up nice, taking it to any Lowrider Magazine shows out of town, I am sure you will get some ink with that one. Yes and we can roll this summer, I need to see that LS in person.


----------



## 84Dippin

nice build up topic!!!

:thumbsup: 

nice ride...too


----------



## D4LWoode

too bad it took your 13 years to build it.

i heard from people that don't exsist that you rented the car from back to the future to go back in time to get more time to finish it.

there is way too much paint and paint is easier, all you had to do is buy like 25 cans of red from ace hardware.


----------



## big pimpin

:roflmao: :roflmao: "Hey you.......get your damn hands off her"


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Dec 14 2006, 11:15 AM~6759733
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:    "Hey you.......get your damn hands off her"
> *


WTF?!?!? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Dec 14 2006, 05:53 PM~6761634
> *WTF?!?!? :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



He said back to the future!! lol :cheesy: (movie quote)


----------



## Game-Over

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Dec 15 2006, 08:46 AM~6764583
> *He said back to the future!!  lol  :cheesy:  (movie quote)
> *


I got it lol


----------



## four 0 eight

that ride is bad!!!!!


----------



## Got2Hop

This has to be the best build up thread on earth!!


----------



## 82 REGAL

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Dec 15 2006, 09:46 AM~6764583
> *He said back to the future!!  lol  :cheesy:  (movie quote)
> *


"Great Scott".. :biggrin: I knew what you was talking about...


----------



## chaddyb

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 3 2006, 08:34 PM~6300171
> *Poly is a super thick primer.  Basically it is a final step in body work.  If you want a car super straight you put the poly on and block it all back down. Its so thick you need almost use a water hose to put it on.  :biggrin:  If you want it SUPER SUPER straight....do it twice.
> *



I have a special gun just for that 



very nice work by the way


----------



## drucifer

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Dec 14 2006, 09:15 AM~6759733
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:    "Hey you.......get your damn hands off her"
> *


----------



## bloodline

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Dec 5 2006, 11:05 AM~6697785
> *Hadn't thrown these pics in here yet, from USAC show Nov 2006.
> 
> Few licks from the door.....at least someone caught a pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


can we say screensaver! :biggrin:


----------



## BLVDCRUISER

man sick...each car u build gets better


----------



## CP

i just noticed the chains on the front. i thought you guys didnt need those??


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by CP_@Dec 19 2006, 10:20 PM~6788508
> *i just noticed the chains on the front. i thought you guys didnt need those??
> *



I'm always said I don't like them up front....I actually hate them LOL ...but doing over 50 on a consecutive basis you need them if you don't want to blow ball joints apart every week. :tears: I really do hate them. :biggrin: At least I made the mounts on the frame pretty. :dunno: :cheesy:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Dec 17 2006, 10:31 AM~6774761
> *I have a special gun just for that
> very nice work by the way
> *


Yes, I'm not sure what the type size is but its freaking huge! And thanks.


----------



## teamrod

loving this build up thread-can't remember if you split the belly? you got a lot of lock up at the front there!! awsome car!!! good work


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by teamrod_@Dec 20 2006, 11:21 AM~6791233
> *loving this build up thread-can't remember if you split the belly? you got a lot of lock up at the front there!! awsome car!!! good work
> *



yeah...its split. Gotta keep the front end off the ground  Thanks.


----------



## big pimpin

:dunno: 










LOL :roflmao:


----------



## MonteLoko87

CLEAN!!! Monte homie :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13

CLEAN ASS RIDE HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

still on for 05/05/07 homie?????


----------



## 155/80/13

what did you use to paint the dash and all the plasic interior pieces?


----------



## 187_Regal

bro your car is bad ass......


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Dec 21 2006, 12:17 PM~6797686
> *what did you use to paint the dash and all the plasic interior pieces?
> *



Same as the exterior. Just scuffed them up with scotch brite, taped them off, primed and painted.


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by MonteLoko87+Dec 21 2006, 12:29 AM~6795580-->
> 
> 
> 
> CLEAN!!! Monte homie :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2006, 01:30 AM~6795819
> *CLEAN ASS RIDE HOMIE :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187_Regal_@Dec 21 2006, 01:48 PM~6798283
> *bro your car is bad ass......
> *



Thanks to all! :thumbsup:  Just trying to keep it moving. :cheesy:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Dec 21 2006, 11:59 AM~6797581
> *still on for 05/05/07  homie?????
> *



Never confirmed yet....but probably so...its a busy winter/spring!


----------



## timdog57

Your a ***! :biggrin:


----------



## Royalty

:0 :0 :0


----------



## 155/80/13

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Dec 21 2006, 12:19 PM~6798532
> *Same as the exterior.  Just scuffed them up with scotch brite, taped them off, primed and painted.
> *


i tought it was an aerosol dye you used for the tan pieces :dunno:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Dec 21 2006, 10:39 PM~6801300
> *i tought it  was an aerosol dye you used for the tan pieces :dunno:
> *



oh sorry...the painted piece are "interior plastic" pieces also. The tan is half wrapped half dyed......and the red is paint.


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Dec 21 2006, 08:44 PM~6800627
> *Your a ***!  :biggrin:
> *



You're the one that wants to paint your completely cleaned immaculate belly and frame BLACK! So that makes you..... :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## 155/80/13

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Dec 21 2006, 09:25 PM~6801649
> *oh sorry...the painted piece are "interior plastic" pieces also.  The tan is half wrapped half dyed......and the red is paint.
> *


what brand of dye did you use, where can i get it? thanks


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Dec 22 2006, 12:17 AM~6802020
> *what brand of dye did you use, where can i get it? thanks
> *


"SEM".....most automotive parts suppliers or paint shops will have it. It can also be mixed up to any custom color.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Dec 22 2006, 01:27 AM~6801660
> *You're the one that wants to paint your completely cleaned immaculate belly and frame BLACK!  So that makes you.....  :biggrin: :wave:
> *



No fucker the belly will be the color of the car. The frame and suspension will be black. :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Dec 22 2006, 08:50 AM~6803043
> *No fucker the belly will be the color of the car.  The frame and suspension will be black.  :biggrin:
> *



Thats wack!!! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Dec 22 2006, 11:26 AM~6803221
> *Thats wack!!!  :biggrin:    :cheesy:
> *



Front me some chrome money. :biggrin:


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB

LOL!


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Dec 22 2006, 01:27 PM~6804808
> *Front me some chrome money.  :biggrin:
> *



Oh...I mean.....keep doing the damn thing! :thumbsup: :cheesy:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Dec 23 2006, 02:56 AM~6808308
> *Oh...I mean.....keep doing the damn thing!  :thumbsup:  :cheesy:
> *



I figured your response would be something like that. :biggrin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

merry christmas dan and quit jockin the KY boys


----------



## flaked85

love the monte homie


----------



## leo161

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Dec 5 2006, 09:05 AM~6697785
> *Hadn't thrown these pics in here yet, from USAC show Nov 2006.
> 
> Few licks from the door.....at least someone caught a pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice ls bro


----------



## drasticbean

MERRY X-MASS TO EVERYONE FROM BEAN AND THE GUYS IN DRASTIC C.C 

your doing it real big in K.C.........!


----------



## bloodline

Merry Christmas to the homies in K.C


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

this rides bad ass now I'm kickin myself in the ass for not buying this one down here for a 1000 and it ran good and looked good too I might have to go see if the kid still has it


----------



## D4LWoode

Trust me...

If you paint the belly you will want the frame the same color and the suspension chrome.

once my belly was done I was like I can't put a black frame under this, trust me.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Dec 27 2006, 09:59 AM~6834768
> *Trust me...
> 
> If you paint the belly you will want the frame the same color and the suspension chrome.
> 
> once my belly was done I was like I can't put a black frame under this, trust me.
> *



Don't tell me that.  :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Dec 27 2006, 08:55 AM~6834889
> *Don't tell me that.    :biggrin:
> *


LOL :roflmao: 



Thats actually how it worked. I told him the entire time he shouldn't put a black frame under what was going to be such a pretty ass belly! He was like "it will fine". lol But after the whole body and belly were done so clean he realized it would just be disrespecting the car to put black under it. :cheesy:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Dec 23 2006, 11:32 AM~6809706
> *merry christmas dan and quit jockin the KY boys
> *



And Happy New Year!!! Cleveland Rocks! .....ummhh...oh. My bad.  :biggrin:


----------



## Game-Over

ttt


----------



## D4LWoode

It would be bitch slapping the car, really...

it would be worth the wait to save up and do it right, I would be really mad at myself if I rushed it out with black under it then tried to roll out behind Dan's car, just wouldn't be up to the correct level. If your going to do a black frame and suspension then do the belly black, just a better place to draw the line you know. But thats just my opinion, and I am not that important, lol.


And I'd like to invite everyone to my new show that will be starring Royalty and me, it's called "Airborne Thunderbirds and the flying trunk lids"

Great show just don't drive to close behind us.


----------



## Game-Over

you should air brush this on the trunk


----------



## Ridin Deep

wow, best build up i have ever seen. i just read through every page and it was well worth the time!!!! bad ass monte!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JRO

I just looked through it all too. Very nice ride!! :thumbsup:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by Game-Over_@Jan 6 2007, 01:14 PM~6919386
> *you should air brush this on the trunk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



LOL I would have to call it "Cambodian Breast Milk" to put that flic on there. :biggrin: hahaa.


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88

> _Originally posted by Ridin Deep_@Jan 8 2007, 02:18 AM~6930940
> *wow, best build up i have ever seen. i just read through every page and it was well worth the time!!!! bad ass monte!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Its a OK Build up... :biggrin: Hey Dan do you have a list of people that you are serving up for '07 yet?


----------



## PITBULL

man , nice website ,,,,,,, oh i mean monte ,,,,,,,,,,, lol


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 12 2007, 10:37 AM~6968341
> *man , nice website ,,,,,,, oh i mean monte ,,,,,,,,,,, lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 12 2007, 08:37 AM~6968341
> *man , nice website ,,,,,,, oh i mean monte ,,,,,,,,,,, lol
> *


I almost.....ALMOST did some work over the weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

:biggrin:


----------



## Bob Cusp

nice build up Homie !
and also very helpfull !


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

GREAT BUILDUP! NICE JOB! :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jan 15 2007, 01:08 PM~6991393
> *I almost.....ALMOST did some work over the weekend.  :biggrin:
> *



You suck donkey nuts. :cheesy:


----------



## Game-Over

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jan 19 2007, 06:48 PM~7034596
> *You suck donkey nuts.  :cheesy:
> *


:rofl:


----------



## D4LWoode

leafing is for trees


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Jan 30 2007, 10:20 AM~7127281
> *leafing is for trees
> *



Oh go post more pictures of your frame and leaf me alone. :cheesy:


----------



## D4LWoode

whatever *** you probably listen to leaf garrett


----------



## D4LWoode

you won't go to the supershow because of that one movie

leafing Las Vegas


----------



## Pacheco

So Dan, do you have your own shop?


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by Pacheco_@Jan 30 2007, 04:52 PM~7130815
> *So Dan, do you have your own shop?
> *



I have my own personal shop and do some side work from time to time. Mostly just like to work on my own stuff.


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Jan 30 2007, 01:12 PM~7128753
> *you won't go to the supershow because of that one movie
> 
> leafing Las Vegas
> *



I can't believe this topic is still opened to you. I leafing now.


----------



## Pacheco

That's cool. Let me know when you want to do some side work. I hope no sooner then July. That's when I get back to America.


----------



## big pimpin

:biggrin:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 6 2007, 09:23 AM~7188275
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


love the car,cant say im crazy over the color,but that car is killin em in it... :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Nice ride....


----------



## Dino

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 6 2007, 11:23 AM~7188275
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 6 2007, 09:23 AM~7188275
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey dan what size strokes u got up frnt


----------



## big pimpin

8" strokes


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 7 2007, 02:01 PM~7198671
> *8" strokes
> *



Plus other modifications to achieve that lock up. :0


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Feb 7 2007, 11:36 AM~7198937
> *Plus other modifications to achieve that lock up.  :0
> *


Tell da Bizness


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Feb 7 2007, 12:36 PM~7198937
> *Plus other modifications to achieve that lock up.  :0
> *



Get out of my topic!!! I thought you were banned.


----------



## wayne64ss

Hey that looks familiar! I had to take it out though  Does the one in the Monte do the same thing?????


----------



## eastbay_drop

just read the whole topic, bad ass build up! how many inches you hittin as a single? and how many batteries to the front?


----------



## muffin_man

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 4 2006, 10:48 AM~6304526
> *Locked up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You have a very beautiful car. Keep up the good work!
:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB

Bring this to Casper.... Don't be scared :0


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 7 2007, 03:30 PM~7199299
> *Get out of my topic!!!  I thought you were banned.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Your secrets are safe with me.......................for a price.


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Feb 11 2007, 03:17 PM~7232814
> *just read the whole topic, bad ass build up! how many inches you hittin as a single? and how many batteries to the front?
> *


Thank you sir. Doing about 65" on the bumper single pump. 9 batteries to the front. :cheesy:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by Team SMB FAB-LAB_@Feb 11 2007, 11:34 PM~7236188
> *Bring this to Casper....  Don't be scared :0
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Feb 7 2007, 07:20 PM~7202426
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey that looks familiar! I had to take it out though  Does the one in the Monte do the same thing?????
> *



Why did you have to take it out??? And yes the monte is set up the same way but I haven't wired it yet....I will in the spring.


----------



## silver64

anyting new sir?


----------



## big pimpin

Working on some new lower a-arms. :biggrin: But thats it right now.


----------



## silver64

any unseen pics you could post up? :cheesy:


----------



## big pimpin

Probably about 500..... lol.


----------



## silver64

post somethin haha :biggrin:


----------



## sicko87

:0 :0 :0 

you monte is da bomb!!!!!

how long did it take to build this crazy ride???


:biggrin: seeya!


----------



## big pimpin

Thanks! :cheesy: 1 year start to finish. And I painted another car on the side plus I was lazy as hell during the winter months.


----------



## WaGoNmAsTeR

I'll reply for the sake of replying, I'll do so as a very jealous LS owner.


----------



## OldDirty

Do the bumpers still have paint on ? :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

There are some scraps front & back...I expect to loose a lot more once the weather gets warmer again. :biggrin:


----------



## lowmemory

respekt Dan precision hard job! It took me 3 days go trough this topis :biggrin: 

My hydraulic question please....

what size pump head is in your magic single pump? Does your single running for 6 bateries? And the rear two pumps have same size pump head and they run for 3 bateryes each?

thanx and be cool like HoT FiRe :cheesy:


----------



## cutman

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 4 2006, 01:10 PM~6304975
> *STILL ALTERED!!!!!!!!!!!!  :angry:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: WHITE DORK


----------



## japSW20

so since you finished building your car, you decided to stop posting pics :angry: :angry:


----------



## bloodline

yeah! that fuck up!!! :tears:


----------



## big pimpin

I'm charging the batteries right now! :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 20 2007, 08:40 PM~7312298
> *I'm charging the batteries right now!  :biggrin:
> *


the camera batterys i hope


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 19 2007, 11:07 PM~7302850
> *There are some scraps front & back...I expect to loose a lot more once the weather gets warmer again.  :biggrin:
> *


u just dont give a fuck huh? lol id baby that car


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 20 2007, 10:24 PM~7312782
> *the camera batterys i hope
> *


lol Camera battery is always charged. :cheesy:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Feb 20 2007, 10:51 PM~7313039
> *u just dont give a fuck huh? lol id baby that car
> *



:biggrin: If I scrape off some paint I can fix it. :cheesy: But to me some scrapes on the bumper are just war wounds! Its all good.


----------



## T_MINUS

TTT mad props to you Dan... even the video.... f***king impressive! :0 :worship: you definatly know your stuff bro. :thumbsup: ...hands down!


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 20 2007, 09:57 PM~7313084
> *:biggrin: If I scrap off some paint I can fix it.  :cheesy:  But to me some scrapes on the bumper are just war wounds!  Its all good.
> *


this homie builds em to drive em and use em..... :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 20 2007, 10:57 PM~7313084
> *:biggrin: If I scrape off some paint I can fix it.  :cheesy:  But to me some scrapes on the bumper are just war wounds!  Its all good.
> *



chicks dig scars,lol war wounds are cool!!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

amazing car :thumbsup: .. jus read all 43 pages and all i can say is wow! ..very inspirational  :thumbsup:


----------



## sicko87

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 17 2007, 05:17 PM~7287103
> *Thanks!    :cheesy:  1 year start to finish.  And I painted another car on the side plus I was lazy as hell during the winter months.
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: dont tell me nothing about being lazy .. alltogether i was lazy for over 1 year!!hahahaha

what other car did you paint?


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by sicko87_@Feb 26 2007, 02:32 PM~7355548
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: dont tell me nothing about being lazy .. alltogether i was lazy for over 1 year!!hahahaha
> 
> what other car did you paint?
> 
> *



Just one of my boyz cars...little rat rod style thing. There is always something silly going on around here. :biggrin:


----------



## cutman

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 26 2007, 03:29 PM~7355931
> *Just one of my boyz cars...little rat rod style thing.  There is always something silly going on around here.  :biggrin:
> *


I wonder whats next?


----------



## red_ghost

This ride kicks so much ass! Congrats on winning ride of the month!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

STILL A CHEAP ASS MONTE!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Black Out

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Mar 1 2007, 11:16 AM~7381322
> *STILL A CHEAP ASS MONTE!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


lol...this guy


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Feb 26 2007, 06:16 PM~7357594
> *I wonder whats next?
> *


WHAT UP HOMIEZ? HEY - I LIKE WHAT WAS DONE TO DA CHEVY,KEEP IT UP...


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Mar 1 2007, 10:13 AM~7381293
> *This ride kicks so much ass!  Congrats on winning ride of the month!
> *


Thatz cool to see your ride on LIL home page & knowin that EVERYONE else is seein it too...  HOPEFULLY,I GET IT NEXT MONTH,with my STL-cutty. :0 :0 :0 GOOD LUCK to KC,& Down 4 Life C.C.  Congratz & letz keep it in Mo. :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence

CONGRATS ON RIDE OF THE MONTH HOMIE,ITS WELL DESERVED..


----------



## Still Hated

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 4 2006, 08:21 AM~6303552
> *The good ole' machine look.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What are you using to turn the leafing ???? This is a bad ass LS..... :biggrin:


----------



## Eklips

> _Originally posted by Weto305_@Mar 2 2007, 06:18 PM~7392794
> *What are you using to turn the leafing ???? This is a bad ass LS..... :biggrin:
> *


velvet


----------



## Incognito

> _Originally posted by Weto305_@Mar 2 2007, 05:18 PM~7392794
> *What are you using to turn the leafing ???? This is a bad ass LS..... :biggrin:
> *


_Is that hard to do?_


----------



## Howard Wolowitz

after my 3rd time going all the way through this thread, I have to say its my all time favorite build-up, talk about motivation. Great job Dan. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OUTLAW85

mine 2,cant wait till i can do this to my next car


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Mar 2 2007, 06:18 PM~7392794
> *What are you using to turn the leafing ???? This is a bad ass LS..... :biggrin:
> *


Like Eklips stated....Velvet! I got an old drill sanding wheel....padded the top with cotton balls and rubber banded the velvet on. I actually was looking for the specialized tool but was told even professionals just do this. Its not that difficult to do...its just learning your time schedule for the size and pressure to apply when turning the leafing. I bought a video.  :biggrin:


----------



## Cashmoney

Man I haven't been on this site in years!! Took me about an hour to figure out my damn password!! :angry: Yes it's me it's Sene! Heard about a bad ass monte and had to see it for myself. Hell I ain't even in town anymore and I heard about it! I must admit that your ride is hott!! I should of known of course that you guys would bring out something hott!! Good job guys, makes me what to build something but somehow with a 4 car garage I don't have any room! Imagine that!! Damn good job Dan and Justin!! :biggrin:


----------



## Chaotic Lows

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 6 2007, 09:23 AM~7188275
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



beautiful car i just have one question ? how much are the A-arms Extended your ride is my inspiration soon ill have it complete here's a sneek peek


----------



## Chaotic Lows




----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Mar 5 2007, 01:57 AM~7408630
> *beautiful car i just have one question ?  how much are the A-arms Extended your ride is my inspiration soon ill have it complete here's a sneek peek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




1.25 inches! :cheesy:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by Cashmoney_@Mar 5 2007, 01:08 AM~7408414
> *Man I haven't been on this site in years!! Took me about an hour to figure out my damn password!!  :angry:  Yes it's me it's Sene! Heard about a bad ass monte and had to see it for myself. Hell I ain't even in town anymore and I heard about it! I must admit that your ride is hott!! I should of known of course that you guys would bring out something hott!! Good job guys, makes me what to build something but somehow with a 4 car garage I don't have any room! Imagine that!! Damn good job Dan and Justin!!  :biggrin:
> *



Cash money is an Army better yet a Navy!!!!!!!!!!! Whassup Sean!??!?! Where the hell did you go? You can park things outside.....thats what car covers are for.


----------



## Cashmoney

I had to get out the ghetto! :biggrin: And I already have cars outside!! Plus I already live in a nice quiet neighborhood and everyone hates me! Except all the kids that likes my rides! No low lows though! But after seeing this bad ass LS I'm itchin! But I'm sure my old lady will make me get rid of something first! Man I'll have to come kick it with you guys the next time I'm back in town. And my location is undisclosed!!


----------



## Chaotic Lows

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 5 2007, 01:28 PM~7411428
> *1.25 inches!  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 6 2007, 11:23 AM~7188275
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice pic!!!


----------



## 10-dubb

*AW ITS OK YOU CUT ALOT OF CORNER THOUGH, IF IT WAS ME I WOULD HAVE.......





















































:biggrin: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :cheesy:  
JUST FUCCIN WIT YOU THAT BITCH IS HURTIN'EM...SHITTIN ON FOOLS..MURKIN'EM.... GREAT JOB DERTY*


----------



## Chaotic Lows




----------



## SupremeAir

I have built a couple of cars and I got to give you props that monte came out nice I can tell you think like me swing those m/f if there built right you have nothing to worry about just a little battle wounds


----------



## Chaotic Lows

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 5 2007, 01:28 PM~7411428
> *1.25 inches!  :cheesy:
> *


hows the tire wear do they wear out fast or normal ?


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Mar 7 2007, 11:57 PM~7433819
> *hows the tire wear do they wear out fast or normal ?
> *



Actually not bad....but when I drive I usually have the front end lifted so the wheels are decently straight!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

STILL ALTERED THOUGH!!!!!!!


----------



## big pimpin

Hell yeah it is.....with SHOCKS!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 8 2007, 11:09 AM~7436744
> *Hell yeah it is.....with SHOCKS!!!!!!
> *


YOU CAN'T MAKE A CAR JUMP THE RIGHT WAY!!!!!! FUCKING GOOFBALL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## big pimpin

:tears: 



How is that??? 35-40 inches? :dunno:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 8 2007, 11:28 AM~7436839
> *  :tears:
> How is that???  35-40 inches?  :dunno:
> *


MINE HIT HIGH 40'S!!!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## Chaotic Lows

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 8 2007, 08:06 AM~7435423
> *Actually not bad....but when I drive I usually have the front end lifted so the wheels are decently straight!
> *


 :0 smart man !


----------



## big pimpin

Dual purpose!!! It looks cocky too.


----------



## Chaotic Lows

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 8 2007, 03:31 PM~7438018
> *Dual purpose!!!  It looks cocky too.
> *


yes it does that's why i like it :biggrin:


----------



## weldermyass

did ya'll just say you like cock?


----------



## Airborne

I love that car, built right.


----------



## Chaotic Lows

> _Originally posted by weldermyass_@Mar 9 2007, 07:11 AM~7443354
> *did ya'll just say you like cock?
> *


no fool can't you read " Cocky ".....damn noobies :uh:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Mar 9 2007, 12:58 PM~7444991
> *no fool can't you read " Cocky ".....damn noobies  :uh:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


"...drove her to the pad and I'm coasting....took another sip of the potion, hit the three wheel motion..." Its on the radio. :biggrin:


----------



## Rey Tre

Great build!!! I just got me an 84 T-tops. So this is tight!! Congrats and enjoy! :thumbsup:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Mar 9 2007, 01:58 PM~7444991
> *no fool can't you read " Cocky ".....damn noobies  :uh:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Cashmoney

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 9 2007, 10:46 AM~7438018
> *Dual purpose!!!  It looks cocky too.
> *



Dan and cocky? Those to are meant for each other!! Hey I might need a hand I just went out and bought an 85 regal the yesterday! Wife allowed me to have another toy!!


----------



## ice64berg

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 9 2007, 06:48 PM~7445284
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: :roflmao:
> "...drove her to the pad and I'm coasting....took another sip of the potion, hit the three wheel motion..."  Its on the radio.  :biggrin:
> *


congrats on getting lowrider of the month, again! :biggrin:


----------



## weldermyass

hey whats up *** ...ya cock lovers...i can read cant speel for shit :roflmao:


----------



## BlueBerry

Whats up big Pimpin ?????? 



My Buddy Lavish & I were checkin out your buildup man & We came up with an "add on" custom battery hold down idea that you might be interested in ............... 


YOu have a PM


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by Cashmoney_@Mar 10 2007, 09:08 PM~7452419
> *Dan and cocky? Those to are meant for each other!! Hey I might need a hand I just went out and bought an 85 regal the yesterday! Wife allowed me to have another toy!!
> *



Uuuhhh Ohhhh....its going down!!!! :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Cashmoney

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 14 2007, 02:46 AM~7468238
> *Uuuhhh Ohhhh....its going down!!!!  :0  :0    :biggrin:
> *



Man you know I can't really hang with you guys!! I have money but you have knowledge!! Damn white guys! Sorry I meant damn smart white guys!! LOL :cheesy: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Chaotic Lows

> _Originally posted by weldermyass_@Mar 11 2007, 11:34 AM~7455119
> *hey whats up *** ...ya cock lovers...i can read  cant speel for shit :roflmao:
> *


yeah we can obviously see that :uh:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by Cashmoney_@Mar 13 2007, 09:56 AM~7468583
> *Man you know I can't really hang with you guys!! I have money but you have knowledge!! Damn white guys! Sorry I meant damn smart white guys!! LOL :cheesy:  :0  :biggrin:
> *



When money and knowledge come together...wwoooo wweeee.....everybody will KungFu fighting with subtitles!!! LOL :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

still garbage!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Mar 13 2007, 11:35 AM~7469120
> *still garbage!!!!!!!!  :angry:
> *



Well my garbage can still serve your lack of garbage!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 13 2007, 09:39 AM~7469154
> *Well my garbage can still serve your lack of garbage!!!!!!!!!!
> *


NO BITCH IT CAN'T!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cashmoney

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 14 2007, 05:47 AM~7469108
> *When money and knowledge come together...wwoooo wweeee.....everybody will KungFu fighting with subtitles!!!  LOL  :cheesy:
> *



hey just cause I'm asian doesn't mean I know Kung Fu! LOL :uh:


----------



## T BONE

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 13 2007, 11:39 AM~7469154
> *Well my garbage can still serve your lack of garbage!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by Cashmoney_@Mar 13 2007, 11:55 AM~7469221
> *hey just cause I'm asian doesn't mean I know Kung Fu! LOL :uh:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I knew you would like that!!! :cheesy:


----------



## ICEBLOCC

Luxury Sport fu$kin nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Chaotic Lows

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 13 2007, 10:39 AM~7469154
> *Well my garbage can still serve your lack of garbage!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## weldermyass

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Mar 13 2007, 08:59 AM~7468595
> *yeah we can obviously see that  :uh:
> *


mind ya bizznezz son


----------



## big pimpin

3 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)


:0 :0


----------



## timdog57

:wave:


----------



## juandik

hey everybody .......dan it is warm ou tlets see som enew videos pls


----------



## big pimpin

I got a another damn car in the shop doing an repair/install on...should be finished tomorrow...then another set of a-arms to do....then another car to paint...then a truck to paint...then a couple cars to convert into one..then another car to body work and paint....OH lord sir!!! I will probably take it out this weekend.


----------



## Black Out




----------



## Chaotic Lows

> _Originally posted by weldermyass_@Mar 14 2007, 10:40 AM~7476358
> *mind ya bizznezz son
> *


 :uh: he was actually talkin to me at first you don't know what the fuck your talkin about so why don't you mind your bizznezz son :uh: :twak: damn noobies lay it low G- code yu must have at least 1,000 post b4 talkin shit to any one


----------



## bBblue88olds

i dont know if you can get an LS frame better done than that. i think its perfect


----------



## juandik

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Mar 17 2007, 05:49 PM~7497476
> *:uh:  he was actually talkin to me  at first you don't know what the fuck your talkin about so why don't you mind your bizznezz son :uh:  :twak:  damn noobies lay it low G- code yu must have at least 1,000 post b4 talkin shit to any one
> *


well actually i have a few thousand post ............and i have my permission to talk shit to any one i wish :biggrin: so get in line son :0


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Mar 14 2007, 02:04 PM~7477288
> *hey everybody .......dan it is warm ou tlets see som enew videos pls
> *



Took it out today but didn't take any video...I need a spotter car....cuz it was going down!!! I even got to serve on a special someone today. :roflmao:

Pre-roll pic. :biggrin: 4 deep in a g-body...imagine that! lol


----------



## japSW20

:worship:


----------



## juandik

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 17 2007, 11:29 PM~7498791
> *Took it out today but didn't take any video...I need a spotter car....cuz it was going down!!!   I even got to serve on a special someone today.  :roflmao:
> 
> Pre-roll pic.   :biggrin: 4 deep in a g-body...imagine that!  lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i want to see the pic of this some one gettin served


----------



## D4LWoode

had we known the serving was coming, the camera would have been rolling.

it was pretty damn funny


----------



## Cashmoney

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 18 2007, 03:44 PM~7498791
> *Took it out today but didn't take any video...I need a spotter car....cuz it was going down!!!  I even got to serve on a special someone today.  :roflmao:
> 
> Pre-roll pic.  :biggrin: 4 deep in a g-body...imagine that!  lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Hey that was me asshole! :angry: Just kidding! LOL! So who was it??? :cheesy:


----------



## OldDirty

Up for some videos :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 17 2007, 08:29 PM~7498791
> *Took it out today but didn't take any video...I need a spotter car....cuz it was going down!!!  I even got to serve on a special someone today.  :roflmao:
> 
> Pre-roll pic.  :biggrin: 4 deep in a g-body...imagine that!  lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn car is CLEAN no matter what angle the pic is taken from :0 :wow: :0 :wow: 
I was just thinking...there was a show here in the area..about 70 miles from us and alot of people from here (San Jose, CA) did not go because it was too far  I guess we are spoiled by the amount of shows here...makes me feel bad that you guys dont even have that option. Ok, Im over it :biggrin: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## cutman

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 14 2007, 03:24 PM~7477843
> *I got a another damn car in the shop doing an repair/install on...should be finished tomorrow...then another set of a-arms to do....then another car to paint...then a truck to paint...then a couple cars to convert into one..then another car to body work and paint....OH lord sir!!!    I will probably take it out this weekend.
> *


so what kind of truck are you building :0


----------



## Black Out

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 17 2007, 09:29 PM~7498791
> *Took it out today but didn't take any video...I need a spotter car....cuz it was going down!!!  I even got to serve on a special someone today.  :roflmao:
> 
> Pre-roll pic.  :biggrin: 4 deep in a g-body...imagine that!  lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


was it big scottie????

lol


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Mar 20 2007, 05:44 PM~7517430
> *was it big scottie????
> 
> lol
> *


FUCK YOU!!!!!! I DON'T DEAL WITH HICKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! PLUS IT'S A CHEAP ASS MONTE I ROLL CHEVIES BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Mar 21 2007, 11:21 AM~7521761
> *FUCK YOU!!!!!!  I DON'T DEAL WITH HICKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  PLUS IT'S A CHEAP ASS MONTE I ROLL CHEVIES BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


A monte is a chevy!??!?!! Pics?????????


----------



## Black Out

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 21 2007, 11:26 AM~7521798
> *A monte is a chevy!??!?!!    Pics?????????
> *


lmao


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Mar 21 2007, 11:21 AM~7521761-->
> 
> 
> 
> FUCK YOU!!!!!!  I DON'T DEAL WITH HICKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  PLUS IT'S A CHEAP ASS MONTE I ROLL CHEVIES BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-big pimpin_@Mar 21 2007, 11:26 AM~7521798
> *A monte is a chevy!??!?!!    Pics?????????
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:

ahahahahahahahahhaaaaa :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 21 2007, 01:20 PM~7522423
> *:roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> ahahahahahahahahhaaaaa :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


Had to laugh at that again......

backseat rider

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

WAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## ~TRU~

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Mar 21 2007, 11:21 AM~7521761
> *FUCK YOU!!!!!!  I DON'T DEAL WITH HICKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  PLUS IT'S A CHEAP ASS MONTE I ROLL CHEVIES BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


YOU DONT EVEN HAVE A CAR BITCH.


----------



## ~TRU~

INSTEAD OF BIG SCOTTIE IT SHOULD BE BIG DUMMY. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr. A

:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big pimpin

:roflmao: :roflmao: Big Dummy!!!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Mar 21 2007, 12:21 PM~7521761
> *FUCK YOU!!!!!!  I DON'T DEAL WITH HICKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  PLUS IT'S A CHEAP ASS MONTE I ROLL CHEVIES BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Damn scotty, talk about Owning yourself.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Mar 21 2007, 11:38 AM~7522535
> *YOU DONT EVEN HAVE A CAR BITCH.
> *


YOU DON'T HAVE A DISEASE FREE SANCHA PUTO!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

IF YOU FOOLS WERE RIDERS YOU WOULD KNOW THAT WE CALL IMPALAS "CHEVIES" I KNOW THAT MONTES ARE CHEVIES!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Mar 21 2007, 04:06 PM~7523207
> *IF YOU FOOLS WERE RIDERS YOU WOULD KNOW THAT WE CALL IMPALAS "CHEVIES" I KNOW THAT MONTES ARE CHEVIES!!!!!
> *


don't try to fix what you already damaged. LOL


----------



## ~TRU~

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Mar 21 2007, 03:06 PM~7523207
> *IF YOU FOOLS WERE RIDERS YOU WOULD KNOW THAT WE CALL IMPALAS "CHEVIES" I KNOW THAT MONTES ARE CHEVIES!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: STUPID SCOTTY


----------



## ~TRU~

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 21 2007, 03:20 PM~7523280
> *don't try to fix what you already damaged.  LOL
> *


CLEAN UP ON REGISTER 3 .. :roflmao:


----------



## ausshole

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Mar 22 2007, 03:21 AM~7521761-->
> 
> 
> 
> FUCK YOU!!!!!!  I DON'T DEAL WITH HICKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  PLUS IT'S A CHEAP ASS MONTE I ROLL CHEVIES BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG :roflmao:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Mar 22 2007, 07:06 AM~7523207
> *IF YOU FOOLS WERE RIDERS YOU WOULD KNOW THAT WE CALL IMPALAS "CHEVIES" I KNOW THAT MONTES ARE CHEVIES!!!!!
> *


aaaaahahahaaa :roflmao:

nice try...........Big SCHOLAR


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 21 2007, 03:20 PM~7523280
> *don't try to fix what you already damaged.  LOL
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## topless65

i'm not sure if anyone asked this. But how did you paint ur frame? base clear, or did you us a urathain paint?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

I would imagine base clear.....I know that's how mine's going


----------



## big pimpin

Base Clear with some pearl intercoat clear in the middle. :biggrin:


----------



## steamboat

*GO FUCK YOURSELF BIG SCOTTY!!!!*
Hehe.


----------



## Cashmoney

I always thought that monte carlos were made by Toyota! Chevy... whatever.


----------



## Dylante63

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 17 2007, 08:29 PM~7498791
> *Took it out today but didn't take any video...I need a spotter car....cuz it was going down!!!  I even got to serve on a special someone today.  :roflmao:
> 
> Pre-roll pic.  :biggrin: 4 deep in a g-body...imagine that!  lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



man hot fire triple6 on the plates and everything :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

man homie this is one of the baddest MC's I have ever seen I love this car and you make it look easy and I know it's not keep up the good work people like you keep this sport classy

Please post more pics of this car mainly closeups :cheesy:


----------



## Black Out

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Mar 23 2007, 10:59 AM~7536648
> *man hot fire triple6 on the plates and everything :biggrin:
> *


lol, I noticed that to....a single pump that hot he had to make a deal with the devil lol :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@Mar 24 2007, 02:37 AM~7541552
> *man homie this is one of the baddest MC's I have ever seen I love this car and you make it look easy and I know it's not keep up the good work people like you keep this sport classy
> 
> Please post more pics of this car mainly closeups :cheesy:
> *



Thanks man. 


Need to repolish it again.


----------



## Huggies

That's some serious shit... keep up the good work Homie!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Huggies_@Mar 25 2007, 05:08 PM~7548848
> *That's some serious shit... keep up the good work Homie!
> *


x2


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Mar 21 2007, 12:21 PM~7521761
> *FUCK YOU!!!!!!  I DON'T DEAL WITH HICKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  PLUS IT'S A CHEAP ASS CHEVIES BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I laugh everytime i read this. LOL :twak:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 3ONE2 RIDERS

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 24 2007, 08:16 PM~7544806
> *Thanks man.
> Need to repolish it again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


just look where the fenderwell meets the frame now thats clean


----------



## Chaotic Lows

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Mar 17 2007, 07:13 PM~7498433
> *well actually i have a few thousand post ............and i have my permission to talk shit to any one i wish  :biggrin:  so get in line son :0
> *


ohhh wow your "kool" ur only kool if you have 2 different screen names :uh:


----------



## weldermyass

NO ..YOU ACT LIKE THE NUMBER OF POST A PERSON HAS MAKE HIS STATEMENT RELEVENT ...I DONT USE THE OTHER NAME ANYMORE.

SHOWING YOU THAT THE NUMBER OF POST MEANS NOTHING CLOWN


----------



## OUTHOPU

Why is this on page 3? 
TTT.
:wave:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 27 2007, 01:17 PM~7562598
> *I laugh everytime i read this.  LOL  :twak:
> *


I LAUGH EVERYTIME I SEE YOUR PRESCHOOL MURALED MAZDA PUTO!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Apr 4 2007, 11:11 AM~7616394
> *I LAUGH EVERYTIME I SEE YOUR PRESCHOOL MURALED MAZDA PUTO!!!!!!!!
> *


i laugh at your non owning car carra de mofle pudrido. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

how can you claim super naturales when you don't got no car fool. :twak:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 4 2007, 10:15 AM~7616417
> *i laugh at your non owning car carra de mofle pudrido.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> how can you claim super naturales when you don't got no car fool.  :twak:
> *


:0


----------



## big pimpin

Road some wheelies through the park last Sunday...thats shits fun!!!! No pics though.  Maybe next time. :biggrin:


----------



## Cashmoney

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Apr 5 2007, 07:00 AM~7617480
> *Road some wheelies through the park last Sunday...thats shits fun!!!!  No pics though.    Maybe next time.  :biggrin:
> *



Swope Park still hot! Shit I remember the axle breaking on my lincoln in the street that one sunday with you guys! I was stuck with the only damn white folks in the park at til bout 3 in the morning! LOL! hno: hno: hno:


----------



## silver64

> _Originally posted by weldermyass_@Mar 29 2007, 07:59 PM~7580739
> *NO ..YOU ACT LIKE THE NUMBER OF POST A PERSON HAS MAKE HIS STATEMENT RELEVENT ...I DONT USE THE OTHER NAME ANYMORE.
> 
> SHOWING YOU THAT THE NUMBER OF POST MEANS NOTHING CLOWN
> *


it is relevant


if u got a thousand posts or so people are gonna know ur name and see you about the place. if u just have 1 post and start postin loadsa shit that u feel relevant people are gonna be thinkin who da fuck is this

its the internet nobody knows who you are  :dunno:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by Cashmoney_@Apr 4 2007, 09:22 PM~7621000
> *Swope Park still hot! Shit I remember the axle breaking on my lincoln in the street that one sunday with you guys! I was stuck with the only damn white folks in the park at til bout 3 in the morning! LOL! hno:  hno:  hno:
> *



Oh the good old days! Shoot....you were stuck with the ONLY people in the park until 3 in the morning. lol There was a good amount of people there....It will get better again as the weather steps up too. Lot more people with rides there than just people hanging out with buckets which is good.


----------



## Cashmoney

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Apr 6 2007, 09:08 AM~7625362
> *Oh the good old days!  Shoot....you were stuck with the ONLY people in the park until 3 in the morning.  lol  There was a good amount of people there....It will get better again as the weather steps up too.  Lot more people with rides there than just people hanging out with buckets which is good.
> *



Next time I'm in town on a Sunday I'll have to holla at you guys! Man those days were fun. Dodging bullets and all! LOL!


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by Cashmoney_@Apr 5 2007, 09:19 PM~7627816
> *Next time I'm in town on a Sunday I'll have to holla at you guys! Man those days were fun. Dodging bullets and all! LOL!
> *


Well if you would stop shooting your gun we will be fine!!!!!!  :cheesy:


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by Cashmoney_@Apr 5 2007, 08:19 PM~7627816
> *Next time I'm in town on a Sunday I'll have to holla at you guys! Man those days were fun. Dodging bullets and all! LOL!
> *


Damn, same thing happened when I was there last. Was nice for a while watchin people actually hittin switches then outa no where we heard shots and the park cleared out...dont see why they have to kill eachother when everyone kickin it. Dumbasses should wait till its done then they can run around the park shooting and hiding behind trees...sounds like fun  :biggrin:


----------



## Cashmoney

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Apr 7 2007, 09:40 AM~7632811
> *Damn, same thing happened when I was there last. Was nice for a while watchin people actually hittin switches then outa no where we heard shots and the park cleared out...dont see why they have to kill eachother when everyone kickin it. Dumbasses should wait till its done then they can run around the park shooting and hiding behind trees...sounds like fun  :biggrin:
> *



I agree brotha! Preach on!! That's why I had to get out the city. Man I just heard a little 2 yr old just got killed in a drive by the other day! Just plain stupid, little girl died for nothing!! I just want t have fun cruising without anybody gettting shot!


----------



## Chaotic Lows

> _Originally posted by weldermyass_@Mar 29 2007, 07:59 PM~7580739
> *NO ..YOU ACT LIKE THE NUMBER OF POST A PERSON HAS MAKE HIS STATEMENT RELEVENT ...I DONT USE THE OTHER NAME ANYMORE.
> 
> SHOWING YOU THAT THE NUMBER OF POST MEANS NOTHING CLOWN
> *


WHAT EVER HOMIE YOU ACTIN LIKE A CLOWN BRINGIN THIS SHIT UP AGAIN PAGE AFTER PAGE ,,,,.,. :uh:


----------



## weldermyass

th


----------



## Black Out

Imma look thru your thread now but can you post pics of what areas you pin striped your frame, gonn be doing mine later today and I cant remember what areas you can see once its together


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Apr 12 2007, 09:32 AM~7674353
> *Imma look thru your thread now but can you post pics of what areas you pin striped your frame, gonn be doing mine later today and I cant remember what areas you can see once its together
> *


If you cut your front plastic fender wells you can see the whole frame rail all the way down to the side rail.....and the rear hump you can see the whole thing.


----------



## big pimpin




----------



## big pimpin

FYI


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Some nice work done to this car....


----------



## Black Out

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Apr 12 2007, 11:21 AM~7675058
> *If you cut your front plastic fender wells you can see the whole frame rail all the way down to the side rail.....and the rear hump you can see the whole thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks alot for the pics, they'll help out for sure


----------



## PICAZZO

_*all i can say is *_ :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 













x999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999


----------



## Sixty34me

Hey dan I can't remember if I ever posted on this topic, but damn nice monte.


----------



## 61bckbmbr

hey dan I cant remember if I posted in this thread but the ride it's ok.


----------



## Sixty34me

hey now darin!


----------



## B_BORGERDING

Sick build man!!! Very nice!! Serv'em up!!!


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@Apr 13 2007, 05:49 PM~7685883
> *hey dan I cant remember if I posted in this thread but the ride it's ok.
> *



Lets hop!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## THEREGAL

this car is gorgous, great job, and all the pics are helpful good job with the ride and the thread


----------



## magicman_15

Nice car top to bottom is all i can say 

what type of seats do you have in your car im looking for full power seats to go in to my 69 olds delta 88

thank you 


69 shades of blue


outta control c.c.
saginaw michigan


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Apr 4 2007, 02:45 PM~7617480
> *Road some wheelies through the park last Sunday...thats shits fun!!!!  No pics though.    Maybe next time.  :biggrin:
> *


you tease!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Crazy Cutty

:cheesy:


----------



## Black Out




----------



## big pimpin

It was so wild down in the city yesterday I could have sworn I was in the bay area!!!! Ghost ride da whip!!!


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88

This Topic is worthless without pics!!! :biggrin: Any House calls ??


----------



## cutman

Dan hit me up we need to do something this is rollin weather u been to the park yet


----------



## D4LWoode

Swope was on lock down sunday, then prospect, then the neighborhoods, sunday was pretty fucking nuts


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Apr 30 2007, 07:00 PM~7806175
> *Dan hit me up we need to do something this is rollin weather u been to the park yet
> *



U missed it this weekend son!!! Like Wood said the police were locking the streets down!!! It was chaos and it was great, rides everywhere!  I'll put up a short video clip in a couple days hopefully....but its impossible to tape myself riding wheelies! :cheesy:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:0 :0


----------



## big pimpin

Got my new lower A-arms on, new full stack of coils and polished the exhaust out. :biggrin:


----------



## Cruising Ink

shit it looks real clean :biggrin:


----------



## Boy.HighClass

thats a clean mc homie


----------



## big pimpin

Before and After :cheesy:
(had a slight valve cover leak when the car was first done, the rubber gasket didn't seat on the head which is why there was some oil residue on the drivers side exhaust...it was taken care of a long time ago and the oil came right off).


----------



## TWEEDY

looks good bro


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@May 9 2007, 01:57 AM~7864197
> *Got my new lower A-arms on, new full stack of coils and polished the exhaust out.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Something looks wierd here. :uh:


----------



## 6Deuced

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@May 8 2007, 11:02 PM~7864229
> *Before and After :cheesy:
> (had a slight valve cover leak when the car was first done, the rubber gasket didn't seat on the head which is why there was some oil residue on the drivers side exhaust...it was taken care of a long time ago and the oil came right off).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what kind of piping is that???? looks good.


----------



## CYCLON3

yeah it does lool good


----------



## 427 deille

ballin


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by timdog57+May 9 2007, 06:51 AM~7865175-->
> 
> 
> 
> Something looks wierd here.  :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know what you are talking about. :dunno:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-81juicedregal_@May 9 2007, 07:58 AM~7865443
> *what kind of piping is that???? looks good.
> *


Its aluminized steel....so basically polished aluminum...I couldn't get if completely sanded down perfectly smooth because I didn't want to go through the aluminized coating...but it sure makes a difference. Just a street car though.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Take Scotty for a ride


----------



## Cashmoney

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@May 9 2007, 06:18 PM~7864229
> *Before and After :cheesy:
> (had a slight valve cover leak when the car was first done, the rubber gasket didn't seat on the head which is why there was some oil residue on the drivers side exhaust...it was taken care of a long time ago and the oil came right off).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Dammit Dan you have too much time on your hands!!! Go get laid, then sprung on her and knock her up!! Then.... pay... lots.... of money in child support and ...... never mind. :uh:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by Cashmoney_@May 9 2007, 09:25 PM~7871367
> *Dammit Dan you have too much time on your hands!!! Go get laid, then sprung on her and knock her up!! Then.... pay... lots.... of money in child support and ...... never mind. :uh:
> *



LOL!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Black Out

> _Originally posted by Cashmoney_@May 9 2007, 09:25 PM~7871367
> *Dammit Dan you have too much time on your hands!!! Go get laid, then sprung on her and knock her up!! Then.... pay... lots.... of money in child support and ...... never mind. :uh:
> *


lmao


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by Cashmoney_@May 9 2007, 08:25 PM~7871367
> *Dammit Dan you have too much time on your hands!!! Go get laid, then sprung on her and knock her up!! Then.... pay... lots.... of money in child support and ...... never mind. :uh:
> *


I got that covered, let him continue to build clean ass rides while I hold down the whole child support, baby momma thing


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by Cashmoney_@May 9 2007, 08:25 PM~7871367
> *Dammit Dan you have too much time on your hands!!! Go get laid, then sprung on her and knock her up!! Then.... pay... lots.... of money in child support and ...... never mind. :uh:
> *


Dont listen to him Dan I got you covered, continue to build clean ass rides while I hold down the whole child support, baby momma thing


----------



## BUD

up for reference...


----------



## big pimpin

Don't copy off me!!!!!!! :angry:













lol :wave:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

STILL A PIECE OF SHIT!!!!!!


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 18 2007, 01:00 PM~7930791
> *STILL A PIECE OF SHIT!!!!!!
> *



I know you are ......you're not telling us anything new. :dunno:


----------



## showandgo

that car is cute lol


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@May 19 2007, 08:42 AM~7935576
> *that car is cute lol
> *


You want some of this hot fire????!?!?!?! :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

_Little_ action today. 

Nothing but sky :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@May 21 2007, 01:34 AM~7945266
> *You want some of this hot fire????!?!?!?!  :biggrin:
> *


gettin hot in herrr :0


----------



## big pimpin

:cheesy: 

Just another day with a single pump


----------



## big pimpin

Doing it big.








Boys bike with the candy/flake








Impala tucked on 24s.


----------



## big pimpin

65 on switches









Do you see horses in your city parks in with the cars? lol


----------



## big pimpin

Can't forget doors open mane!!! 

Convertible charger?????


----------



## big pimpin

Nothing but sky. :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Apr 12 2007, 12:21 PM~7675058
> *If you cut your front plastic fender wells you can see the whole frame rail all the way down to the side rail.....and the rear hump you can see the whole thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


so pitbull built the car or you did??


----------



## Hoss805

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 13 2006, 08:16 AM~6557616
> *Valspar.  :cheesy:
> *


Clear?????


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@May 21 2007, 01:47 AM~7945650
> *so pitbull built the car or you did??
> *


I built it....I have some pitbull equipment "in the trunk".


----------



## BIG NICK

THE HAIR IS TOO MUCH, GET A HAT :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 21 2007, 09:58 AM~7946622
> *THE HAIR IS TOO MUCH, GET A HAT :biggrin:
> *


Whatever big scotty!! :biggrin: Don't hate on the Vanilla! :roflmao:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@May 21 2007, 08:26 AM~7946721
> *Whatever big scotty!!    :biggrin:    Don't hate on the Vanilla!  :roflmao:
> *


damn homie it was swangin...nice 3 also...


but thats nick you were talkin to not scotty....

and you aint the only white boy in this....... :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@May 21 2007, 09:13 AM~7946367
> *I built it....I have some pitbull equipment "in the trunk".
> *


oh ok i was bout to say dan gettin his shit built by another shop??


----------



## Black Out

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@May 20 2007, 11:55 PM~7945407
> *:cheesy:
> 
> Just another day with a single pump
> *


tight clips dan, I may be making a trip down that way soon, we'll see how it goes


----------



## D4LWoode

Damn i sound like a jackass


----------



## timdog57

Dorky ass whiteboyz!! 



:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@May 23 2007, 04:43 AM~7961309
> *Dorky ass whiteboyz!!
> :biggrin:
> *


i love watching dan on some old hogg videos, dancing and talking shit :biggrin: he a REAL lowrider, but still a nerd :biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:thumbsup:


----------



## big pimpin

:biggrin: :biggrin: I need a new white T!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## Fleetwood Rider

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@May 23 2007, 12:19 PM~7963516
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:    I need a new white T!
> *



Also need 2 get rid of that OLD School CD Player so you can keep the music going when your hoppen' ...  


http://cgi.ebay.com/BRAND-NEW-2007-ALPINE-...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@May 24 2007, 11:27 AM~7969724
> *Also need 2 get rid of that OLD School CD Player so you can keep the music going when your hoppen'  ...
> http://cgi.ebay.com/BRAND-NEW-2007-ALPINE-...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


Actually its brand new with ipod capability and memory card interface on the front too! :angry: lol And I have video of a car hopping on the screen also! Its the bomb....but I had the cd player going. I almost like it cutting out so I can hear the pump though.  I use to have a panasonic in one of my old cars that had that 10 sec read ahead....it worked great....I just need to get the ipod hooked up.


----------



## D4LWoode

fuck yea, get with the program dan, its only 2007 and shit.


doesn't matter anyway


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@May 20 2007, 10:55 PM~7945407
> *:cheesy:
> 
> Just another day with a single pump
> *


this is a bad ass video dan....it had me cracking up.


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@May 20 2007, 10:34 PM~7945266
> *You want some of this hot fire????!?!?!?!  :biggrin:
> *


dont you mean hot flamer


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™

Just went through every page and every pic....

:worship: Man hell of a build, bro!


----------



## Cashmoney

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@May 21 2007, 05:50 PM~7945272
> *Little action today.
> 
> Nothing but sky  :biggrin:
> *



Dan, you goofy as hell!!! Is this your posse???


----------



## big pimpin

Another weekend at the park!!!!!!!!!


*KING OF KC* 
:biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@May 28 2007, 10:41 PM~7997345
> *Another weekend at the park!!!!!!!!!
> KING OF KC
> :biggrin:
> *


looks goooooood dan! :thumbsup:


----------



## D4LWoode

where the rest of the day at fuck "pal" face


----------



## Black Out

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@May 28 2007, 11:41 PM~7997345
> *Another weekend at the park!!!!!!!!!
> KING OF KC
> :biggrin:
> *


killin em


----------



## scrapin82regal

hella clowin


----------



## KCRIVI71

oooooooohhhhhhh





so is that what i missed






:tears:


----------



## scrapin82regal

im thinkin of movin down there wichita sucks there aint shit 4 lows down here :tears: :tears:


----------



## steamboat

Dan, the role model for all goofy whiteboys in the game!!!

God Bless you Dan, stay goofy.


----------



## T BONE

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@May 9 2007, 10:55 AM~7866768
> *Take Scotty for a ride
> *


His head wouldn't fit in KC


----------



## HARD KANDY

YOUR CAR LOOKS KLEAN HOMIE DAM KANT WAIT FOR MY CAR TO BE DONE AND JUMP ON THE NEXT PROJECT!


----------



## cutman

> _Originally posted by Cashmoney_@May 28 2007, 02:51 PM~7993519
> *Dan, you goofy as hell!!! Is this your posse???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fuckin white people


----------



## silver64

ur back bumper must hate you


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by T BONE_@May 29 2007, 09:58 PM~8004170
> *His head wouldn't fit in KC
> *


Or his belly


----------



## big pimpin

Anybody want to download a 36.5 mb video from a picnic we threw over Memorial weekend? 7:40 of hopping, burning rubber, shit talking and beats. :biggrin:

copy and paste to browser:
http://www.hi-calibercustoms.com/main pages/Movies/memorial 2007.rm

I'll probably chop it up into a couple smaller videos in a few days.


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jun 1 2007, 01:33 AM~8020720
> *Anybody want to download a 36.5 mb video from a picnic we threw over Memorial weekend?  7:40 of hopping, burning rubber, shit talking and beats.  :biggrin:
> 
> www.hi-calibercustoms.com/main pages/Movies/memorial 2007.rm
> 
> I'll probably chop it up into a couple smaller videos in a few days.
> *



*SEND ME A LINK TO MY PM HOMIE.  YOU GOT HOT FIRE ON THERE? :wow: :wow: :nicoderm: *


----------



## big pimpin

Link above...you'll have to copy and paste it into your browser....its media real player. HOT FIRE! :biggrin:


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by big pimpin+May 21 2007, 12:55 AM~7945407-->
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> Just another day with a single pump
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-big pimpin_@May 21 2007, 01:05 AM~7945459
> *Doing it big.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boys bike with the candy/flake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Impala tucked on 24s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I swear I love my state!!!


----------



## Eazy

I'm gonna have to get some footage of the Lou here in a minute


----------



## back bumper regal83

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jun 1 2007, 12:33 AM~8020720
> *Anybody want to download a 36.5 mb video from a picnic we threw over Memorial weekend?  7:40 of hopping, burning rubber, shit talking and beats.  :biggrin:
> 
> copy and paste to browser:
> http://www.hi-calibercustoms.com/main pages/Movies/memorial 2007.rm
> 
> I'll probably chop it up into a couple smaller videos in a few days.
> *


YEAH


----------



## cutman

dem boys ar rich!!!!!!!


----------



## ghettodreams

I gotta stop being lazzy and get my dam car done !!!


----------



## o g switchman

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jun 1 2007, 02:39 AM~8020754
> *Link above...you'll have to copy and paste it into your browser....its media real player.   HOT FIRE!  :biggrin:
> *


WUT IT DEW BIG PIMPIN?


----------



## o g switchman

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Jun 1 2007, 02:42 AM~8020778
> *I'm gonna have to get some footage of the Lou here in a minute
> *


WHAT UP HOMIE?


----------



## southside 4 life

Looks like them Southside boys were shutting things down in their respective catagories of course. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Stickz




----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by southside 4 life_@Jun 3 2007, 06:33 AM~8031877
> *Looks like them Southside boys were shutting things down in their respective catagories of course. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


26s son! :cheesy:


----------



## big pimpin

Few Flics from our picnic....its just going to get better! :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Jun 3 2007, 09:54 PM~8035393
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



U damn straight!


----------



## I. K. Rico

hey dan who's the owner of the blue MC?


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jun 4 2007, 05:28 PM~8040609
> *hey dan who's the owner of the blue MC?
> *


Owner is never on LIL anymore. What did you need to know?


----------



## I. K. Rico

just the owner's first/last name some basic info about it... y/m/m, painter/color, engine, interior, rims, and some info on the setup/suspension... come to think of it, i don't even have your name on the page, what is your last name? :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

Why you holding out on us dog we need more pics of that monte it's bad ass


----------



## dittylopez

Its work like this that inspires me to get my project done.


----------



## Stickz

I have to see the MC do work this weekend!


----------



## juandik

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jun 6 2007, 12:09 PM~8052329
> *just the owner's first/last name some basic info about it... y/m/m, painter/color, engine, interior, rims, and some info on the setup/suspension... come to think of it, i don't even have your name on the page, what is your last name? :biggrin:
> *




big pimpins real last name is FOOLS i think his first name is SERVIN


----------



## I. K. Rico

ha ha... this fool... :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 27 2006, 02:57 PM~6256366
> *In the mean time I found another drivers power seat and sent them to my main man to have them wrapped up the way I wanted them.  4 buttons across in the front....5 buttons across in the back...and the piping right on the edge of the pillow.  He did good!
> 
> I gotta do them caddy style!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:0


----------



## Black Out

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Jun 11 2007, 01:05 AM~8080406
> *big pimpins real last name is FOOLS i think his first name is SERVIN
> *


lmao


----------



## lidboy

damm big pimpin , ride is tight as fckkkk. And you know thissss! :cheesy:


----------



## Dylante63

so wheres the carnage pics at :0 :biggrin:


----------



## cutman

Dan what's the show you everybodys goin to :biggrin:


----------



## cutman

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Jun 21 2007, 09:18 PM~8151493
> *Dan what's the show you everybodys goin to  :biggrin:
> *


oops


----------



## cutman

where's the next show everybodys goin to


----------



## ghettodreams

I think their is a show at KCIR coming up .


----------



## D4LWoode

westside show in ohio i believe


----------



## jm61imp

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jun 1 2007, 12:33 AM~8020720
> *Anybody want to download a 36.5 mb video from a picnic we threw over Memorial weekend?  7:40 of hopping, burning rubber, shit talking and beats.  :biggrin:
> 
> copy and paste to browser:
> http://www.hi-calibercustoms.com/main pages/Movies/memorial 2007.rm
> 
> I'll probably chop it up into a couple smaller videos in a few days.
> *


Do you know what the name or who plays that song that was playing in that red Tahoe in the vid?


----------



## Royalty

> _Originally posted by jm61imp_@Jun 25 2007, 02:07 PM~8172085
> *Do you know what the name or who plays that song that was playing in that red Tahoe in the vid?
> *


Jay-Z Kingdom Come albumn, I believe.


----------



## jm61imp

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Jun 25 2007, 03:25 PM~8172970
> *Jay-Z Kingdom Come albumn, I believe.
> *


Thanks man! :thumbsup:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Jun 25 2007, 04:25 PM~8172970
> *Jay-Z Kingdom Come albumn, I believe.
> *



Man thats messed up....Mike and I didn't have a clue what it was.....we were like that beat is cold as hell!!!


----------



## Royalty

Trouble is the name of the song.


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jun 26 2007, 07:01 AM~8177884
> *Man thats messed up....Mike and I didn't have a clue what it was.....we were like that beat is cold as hell!!!
> *


I want to know what you are playing in your nothing but sky video. Sound cool as hell and mellow


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Jun 26 2007, 02:30 PM~8179996
> *I want to know what you are playing in your nothing but sky video. Sound cool as hell and mellow
> *



Cool Breeze - Cre-A-Tine Get the whole song...its pretty dope.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

~Lookin really good~ :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by cutman_@May 30 2007, 06:31 PM~8010113
> *fuckin white people
> *


NO....... DUMB WHITE PEOPLE!


----------



## big pimpin

Tulsa 2007



















And the carnage!!!


----------



## big pimpin

oopss!











In the streets the night before









I was hoping someone would have pics of my gas hopping the night before showing up to the fish fry.


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jun 26 2007, 11:23 PM~8184819
> *Cool Breeze - Cre-A-Tine  Get the whole song...its pretty dope.
> *


Thanks Dan! Imma try to find here


----------



## silver64

fuckin love this car


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Jun 27 2007, 01:48 PM~8188344
> *Thanks Dan! Imma try to find here
> *


Found it on youtube and Damn! He has some flows


----------



## HighProCam

Sorry about the war wounds  

hopefully it will buff out :yes:


----------



## Stickz

http://youtube.com/watch?v=gx_jVPuLcdQ

VIDEO OF THE HOT FIRE!


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jun 27 2007, 10:59 AM~8187269
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i think this is illegal....but i wouldnt give a fuck if i was riding that :nicoderm:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

rides looking good sorry about the busted a arm but it goes with the territory


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 1 2007, 07:42 AM~8212047
> *rides looking good sorry about the busted a arm but it goes with the territory
> *



It was just a ball joint...got it replaced a couple days later....but like you said comes with the territory. :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Jun 30 2007, 02:45 AM~8206919
> *http://youtube.com/watch?v=gx_jVPuLcdQ
> 
> VIDEO OF THE HOT FIRE!
> *



man thats a good clip! :cheesy:


----------



## Stickz

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jul 1 2007, 10:51 PM~8215595
> *man thats a good clip!  :cheesy:
> *


Its all gonna be on Hard N The Paint dvd soon!


----------



## big pimpin

Wells thats dope, money!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jul 1 2007, 09:51 PM~8215595
> *man thats a good clip!  :cheesy:
> *


STILL A PIECE OF SHIT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 2 2007, 01:27 PM~8218681
> *STILL A PIECE OF SHIT!!!!!!!!!
> *


At least I have some shit!!!!!!!


----------



## ElMonte74'

DAMN BRO AFTER ABOUT 50 PAGES ALL I HAVE TO IS THAT MONTE'S CLEAN :wow: .


----------



## wayne64ss

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jul 1 2007, 09:51 PM~8215595
> *man thats a good clip!  :cheesy:
> *


whatcha do rip the chain off the frame and blow a ball joint??


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Jul 2 2007, 08:00 PM~8221249
> *whatcha do rip the chain off the frame and blow a ball joint??
> *


Naw the chain and mounts were fine...that was the amazing thing! I have two reasons why it broke the way it did....I'm not saying why cuz that keeps me ahead of the game. :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

Scotty look at all the chevies!!!!!!


----------



## PICAZZO

:thumbsup: Damn Fucker Is Tight !!!!!!!


----------



## D4LWoode

damn my truck looks good!


hahahhaha

pant leg pissers are everywhere


----------



## Black Out

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jul 3 2007, 08:45 AM~8225066
> *Scotty look at all the chevies!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where they headin?


----------



## juandik

ohio


----------



## Black Out

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Jul 3 2007, 04:42 PM~8228474
> *ohio
> *


ahh, for your picnic?


----------



## wayne64ss

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jul 2 2007, 08:55 PM~8222674
> *Naw the chain and mounts were fine...that was the amazing thing!  I have two reasons why it broke the way it did....I'm not saying why cuz that keeps me ahead of the game.  :biggrin:
> *


angle on the joint? pm me


----------



## OUTHOPU

TTT. For swangin such a sweet ride. I love the gas hop clip.


----------



## uce84

car looks good


----------



## CP

i wish i had patience and motivation to build something nice like your monte. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## sicko87

shit...
breakin your ball joint that must hurt :0 

but you know theres nothing you cant fix !!!
see ya


----------



## big pimpin

It was going down yesterday in the streets!!! Biggest line of cars we ever had.....and the ghetto bird even following us all down through the city....it was hilarious! No pics or video though. :angry:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jul 3 2007, 08:45 AM~8225066
> *Scotty look at all the chevies!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Scotty don't roll chevies, only Impalas


----------



## juandik

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jul 9 2007, 10:12 AM~8264773
> *It was going down yesterday in the streets!!!  Biggest line of cars we ever had.....and the ghetto bird even following us all down through the city....it was hilarious!  No pics or video though.  :angry:
> *



pic or it didnt happen!


:biggrin:


----------



## DOWN IV LIFE

DID THE BLUE MONTE HOPPED THAT DAY TOO


----------



## OGJordan

Finally got to see your car this weekend, a LOT of the time, you see a car in person, it's not nearly as nice as in pics/online. Your monte was even nicer then I thought it would be. 

And you never brought it up so I will........you were banging on 13s and 155/80s against 14s and balloons (not 175/70 or 175/75)!! Damn!!

And as a parting shot....


----------



## timdog57

Hey Jeff I guess you didn't notice all the skeet rags in the floor board. :barf:


----------



## OGJordan




----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jul 30 2007, 01:36 PM~8426471
> *Finally got to see your car this weekend, a LOT of the time, you see a car in person, it's not nearly as nice as in pics/online.  Your monte was even nicer then I thought it would be.
> 
> And you never brought it up so I will........you were banging on 13s and 155/80s against 14s and balloons (not 175/70 or 175/75)!!  Damn!!
> 
> And as a parting shot....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOLLOLO aaaawww shit...I'm the new MC serch!!! :angry: lol


Good to meet you OGJordan....Thanks for the props on the ride. Great shots too! And the only other hopping car last weekend that wasn't on balloons was Pinky bitches!!! I thought the parking lot was going to float away. :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jul 30 2007, 01:41 PM~8426519
> *Hey Jeff I guess you didn't notice all the skeet rags in the floor board.  :barf:
> *



$5 a pop!!!! You guys really know where the hook ups are don't ya!!! :roflmao:


----------



## wannahop

http://s55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/ems...nt=f8ec13ff.flv

heres another one you can add to the collection.

it was good meetin you even no i was drunk as hell and dont remember much :roflmao:


----------



## OGJordan

Love to see you guys there:

Lexington Uce Show September 8th Topic-Click Here


----------



## scrapin82regal

Damn i love that car ! Tulsa was cool meetin u


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by wannahop_@Aug 1 2007, 05:04 AM~8443925
> *http://s55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/ems...nt=f8ec13ff.flv
> 
> heres another one you can add to the collection.
> 
> it was good meetin you even no i was drunk as hell and dont remember much :roflmao:
> *


Thats fucking bad. I love that shit.


----------



## granpa

WHATS UP, good meeting you guys last weekend. i don't care what anybody else has to say, very nice car, the frame is sick as fuck. :thumbsup: p.s. you guys get me a price for a frame yet :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by wannahop_@Aug 1 2007, 05:04 AM~8443925
> *http://s55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/ems...nt=f8ec13ff.flv
> 
> heres another one you can add to the collection.
> 
> it was good meetin you even no i was drunk as hell and dont remember much :roflmao:
> *



Thanks for the clip! My V6 has some power! :0 :biggrin: 










Good meeting you too...I remember it. lol


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Aug 2 2007, 12:35 PM~8455647
> *WHATS UP, good meeting you guys last weekend. i don't care what anybody else has to say, very nice car, the frame is sick as fuck.  :thumbsup: p.s. you guys get me a price for a frame yet  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


{just walk away} lol 

Good meeting you too....and your caddy is the bomb....I always liked it in pictures on here and it was even better in person! The color combo is great and the work is clean.


----------



## eurolak

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jul 30 2007, 08:01 PM~8426752
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN! What size are those cylinders?


----------



## originales

looks good,,


----------



## Gorilla Bob

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jul 31 2007, 02:30 PM~8436807
> *LOLLOLO  aaaawww shit...I'm the new MC serch!!!  :angry:  lol
> Good to meet you OGJordan....Thanks for the props on the ride.  Great shots too!  And the only other hopping car last weekend that wasn't on balloons was Pinky bitches!!!  I thought the parking lot was going to float away.  :biggrin:
> *




dude I for real thought that was mc search lol :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

*dont hop it sell it to me !!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie

Yo thatz crazy cuz I thought that was MC Search for realz!!! :roflmao:


----------



## PICAZZO

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Aug 16 2007, 12:59 PM~8569563
> *Yo thatz crazy cuz I thought that was MC Search for realz!!! :roflmao:
> *


The second picture is......


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by originales+Aug 5 2007, 12:21 PM~8475969-->
> 
> 
> 
> looks good,,
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks man....where the hell you been hiding?!?!?!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2007, 02:36 PM~8465061
> *DAMN! What size are those cylinders?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 22s son!! :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Regal King_@Aug 16 2007, 12:16 PM~8568716
> *dont hop it sell it to me !!!!    :biggrin:
> *


But it's built to hop.... :tears: :cheesy:


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 17 2007, 09:57 AM~8575682
> *
> 22s son!!  :cheesy:
> 
> *


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by Jeff Hurt_@Aug 17 2007, 11:40 AM~8576400
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats right....do work!!!!


----------



## Black Out

> _Originally posted by Jeff Hurt_@Aug 17 2007, 10:40 AM~8576400
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lmao


----------



## cutman

> _Originally posted by Jeff Hurt_@Jul 30 2007, 12:36 PM~8426471
> *Finally got to see your car this weekend, a LOT of the time, you see a car in person, it's not nearly as nice as in pics/online.  Your monte was even nicer then I thought it would be.
> 
> And you never brought it up so I will........you were banging on 13s and 155/80s against 14s and balloons (not 175/70 or 175/75)!!  Damn!!
> 
> And as a parting shot....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


EVERYBODY I BET YOU GUYS DIDN'T KNOW DAN WAS AMISH AND HE JUST GOT MARRIED SO IN A FEW MONTHS THAT BEARD WILL BE GETTING PRETTY BIG CANT WAIT TO SEE IT :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## cutman

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jul 1 2007, 10:51 PM~8215595
> *man thats a good clip!  :cheesy:
> *


MAN I AM THE SMARTEST GUY AROUND HERE (ok maybe not) BUT I FIGURED OUT WHY THE BALL JOINT BROKE YOU WAS SMAKIN THE BACK BUMPER SO HARD IT JUST POPED THE BALL JOINT OUT DAMN HOW COME I NEVER REALIZED WHEN I HAD MY SHIT


----------



## OGJordan

Your car's nice and all, but you can't mess with.......



Big Black Murdered Out


----------



## cutman

> _Originally posted by Jeff Hurt_@Aug 20 2007, 07:51 AM~8594784
> *Your car's nice and all, but you can't mess with.......
> Big Black Murdered Out
> *


now thats pimp shit :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :0


----------



## shorty78

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cutman

ROCK OF LOVE


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Sep 30 2007, 09:01 PM~8902920
> *ROCK OF LOVE
> *



What!?!? hno:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky




----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

clean car. what size is the metal on your frame? :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

Thickest it gets is a little 1/4" in back....mostly 3/16" .


----------



## weldermyass

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 2 2007, 01:16 PM~8916857
> *Thickest it gets is a little 1 1/4" in back....mostly 3/16" .
> 
> 
> *



damn no wonder it bumpers lol


----------



## zooter86

This project is my inspiration,. took something most people would discard & made it a show-stopper. every time I get discouraged or bogged-down building my car, I page through this buildup & get back out there thanks 4 that :thumbsup:


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 2 2007, 01:16 PM~8916857
> *Thickest it gets is a little 1/4" in back....mostly 3/16" .
> *


yeah that mutherfucka bangs.


----------



## 29775

i really like the work on your frame.. i got a 81 paris coupe.... its my first lowrider and i want to frame wrap... the frame has no rust.. and i mean no rust... any tips you can give me...


----------



## I. K. Rico

> _Originally posted by zooter86_@Oct 2 2007, 05:41 PM~8918622
> *This project is my inspiration,. took something most people would discard & made it a show-stopper. every time I get discouraged or bogged-down building my car, I page through this buildup & get back out there thanks 4 that  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:biggrin:


----------



## cutman

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 1 2007, 03:05 PM~8908642
> *What!?!?  hno:
> *



who typed that


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by zooter86_@Oct 2 2007, 07:41 PM~8918622
> *This project is my inspiration,. took something most people would discard & made it a show-stopper. every time I get discouraged or bogged-down building my car, I page through this buildup & get back out there thanks 4 that  :thumbsup:
> *



 I should post pics of my fender repair. :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 29 2007, 01:33 PM~9106179
> *    I should post pics of my fender repair.  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsdown: BOOOOOOO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## scrapin82regal

I wanna C more PICS of the bumper on da ground servin haters lololololol :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 29 2007, 12:52 PM~9106323
> *:thumbsdown:  BOOOOOOOHHOOOOO!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Stop your crying! :twak: :cheesy:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by scrapin82regal_@Oct 29 2007, 01:02 PM~9106390
> *I wanna C more PICS of the bumper on da ground servin haters lololololol  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *



I was out yesterday riding wheelies......nobody to take pics though. :tears:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## big pimpin

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## montecarlo1987ls

badass topic can jus keep lookin at it over and nicest monte carlo out their ever :thumbsup:


----------



## sicko87

how you doing homie???
everything is doing right with your monte???

just passing by to let you know that your monte hop vids are TiGHT AZZ!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jul 3 2007, 07:45 AM~8225066
> *Scotty look at all the chevies!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Got to love those Monte's


----------



## BOUNZIN

Damn homie finally got threw all the pages you have one clean LS keep up the good work


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jul 30 2007, 11:36 AM~8426471
> *Finally got to see your car this weekend, a LOT of the time, you see a car in person, it's not nearly as nice as in pics/online.  Your monte was even nicer then I thought it would be.
> 
> And you never brought it up so I will........you were banging on 13s and 155/80s against 14s and balloons (not 175/70 or 175/75)!!  Damn!!
> 
> And as a parting shot....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YOU A GOOFY LOOKING wHITEBOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Skim

bad ass topic man.


----------



## cantgetenuf

thats 3rd bass


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN+Nov 1 2007, 09:29 AM~9129347-->
> 
> 
> 
> Damn homie finally got threw all the pages you have one clean LS keep up the good work
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Nov 4 2007, 07:37 PM~9153160
> *bad ass topic man.
> *



Thanks fellas!


Wheelie time!


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 8 2007, 09:24 PM~9186995
> *Thanks fellas!
> Wheelie time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## OUTHOPU

This topic is like crack. You just can't get enough. :wow: 

I still think this is one of the hottest street hoppers on here.


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

Im on my computer and my mom is next to me watching tv looks over right as I got into this topic and seen your car and was like, "HOLY SHIT, why dont your cars hop that high, lol"


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Nov 9 2007, 12:57 AM~9188146
> *Im on my computer and my mom is next to me watching tv looks over right as I got into this topic and seen your car and was like, "HOLY SHIT, why dont your cars hop that high, lol"
> *



haha...thats good shit!


----------



## 187_Regal

what up dan you doin alright? hope all is well out there in KC


----------



## big pimpin

Everything is going good out here....except for the cold weather creeping in....I'm ready to hibernate!


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 9 2007, 02:37 PM~9191166
> *Everything is going good out here....except for the cold weather creeping in....I'm ready to hibernate!
> *



Get busy fool. Quit fucking with that Mustang. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

:0 Don't be spreading rumors!!!! lol Now get a car done before I build another one! :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Sell it to Scotty......


----------



## 155/80/13

x2 what size cylinders you running? this has got to be one of the cleanest street hoppers out there :thumbsup: keep doing what you do man  


> _Originally posted by eurolak_@Aug 3 2007, 12:36 PM~8465061
> *DAMN! What size are those cylinders?
> *


----------



## I Drag A55

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 8 2007, 11:24 PM~9186995
> *Thanks fellas!
> Wheelie time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



LOL @ your hat trying to fall out the back of the car.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 9 2007, 05:57 PM~9192330
> *:0 Don't be spreading rumors!!!!  lol      Now get a car done before I build another one!  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: 

Dick!!


----------



## sicko87

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 8 2007, 08:24 PM~9186995
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 

SERIOUS HOPPING :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 8 2007, 08:24 PM~9186995
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

Just out of curiousity how is the prettiness of this car standing up to that massive hopping? BTW I love this fucking car and can't stay off this topic :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 14 2007, 10:21 AM~9225015
> *Just out of curiousity how is the prettiness of this car standing up to that massive hopping? BTW I love this fucking car and can't stay off this topic :biggrin:
> *



Everything is still all good. The front fenders at the very front had been hitting the ground along with scraping the bottom of the front bumper (normal) and barely scraping the front edge of the crossmember on a road crown (already repainted that). With some more mods to the front end I think I have already solved the fender problem. I bent the fender ends back in position and they have not hit again.....So I might re-body work and paint them for next year. Oh...and one of the a-arms has hit the frame rail...right in the middle where the spindle is located....you can't see it when the front end it locked up. :biggrin: 

So all in all....wash it up to get the road grime off and its ready. It is a street car so things are bound to happen though especially if your banging it.  :cheesy:


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 8 2007, 08:24 PM~9186995
> *Thanks fellas!
> Wheelie time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


love this pic


----------



## Black Out

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Oct 29 2007, 01:16 PM~9106985-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-big pimpin_@Nov 8 2007, 09:24 PM~9186995
> *Thanks fellas!
> Wheelie time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cars ok I guess :biggrin: :biggrin: :worship:


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 8 2007, 09:24 PM~9186995
> *Thanks fellas!
> Wheelie time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## lowmemory

champion champion champion

nothing else to say. Just another lowrider step give to me so much inspiration.

Keep HIGH!

lucas


----------



## lowmemory

:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 14 2007, 09:59 AM~9225252
> *Everything is still all good.  The front fenders at the very front had been hitting the ground along with scraping the bottom of the front bumper (normal) and barely scraping the front edge of the crossmember on a road crown (already repainted that).  With some more mods to the front end I think I have already solved the fender problem.  I bent the fender ends back in position and they have not hit again.....So I might re-body work and paint them for next year.  Oh...and one of the a-arms has hit the frame rail...right in the middle where the spindle is located....you can't see it when the front end it locked up.  :biggrin:
> 
> So all in all....wash it up to get the road grime off and its ready.  It is a street car so things are bound to happen though especially if your banging it.    :cheesy:
> *


That you are homie


----------



## KILLA G

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 8 2007, 08:24 PM~9186995
> *Thanks fellas!
> Wheelie time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IS THAT DOUBLE PUMP TO THE FRONT


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Nov 25 2007, 04:52 AM~9298824
> *IS THAT DOUBLE PUMP TO THE FRONT
> *


SINGLE PUMP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63

THE BADDEST G-BODY IN THE MIDWEST...... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Dec 16 2007, 11:48 AM~9464573
> *
> THE BADDEST G-BODY IN THE MIDWEST...... :0  :biggrin:
> *


I would agree with that statemen


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 8 2007, 09:24 PM~9186995
> *Thanks fellas!
> Wheelie time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


On the bumper trying to hit 2nd and bark the tires :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 16 2007, 03:20 PM~9465569
> *I would agree with that statemen
> *


yeah but there are still some inbreed ******** :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Dec 17 2007, 10:02 PM~9473414
> *yeah but there are still some inbreed ******** :biggrin:
> *


Just cause you use the Cali option doesn't mean you have to ACT like them. :biggrin:


----------



## KCRIVI71

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 16 2007, 05:20 PM~9465569
> *I would agree with that statemen
> *


x222222222222 :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 17 2007, 09:03 PM~9473425
> *Just cause you use the Cali option doesn't mean you have to ACT like them. :biggrin:
> *


sorry that option was recalled and as far as i know dan is the only one that fucks cows


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by WSL63+Dec 16 2007, 01:48 PM~9464573-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE BADDEST G-BODY IN THE MIDWEST...... :0  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2007, 05:20 PM~9465569
> *I would agree with that statemen
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KCRIVI71_@Dec 17 2007, 11:35 PM~9473749
> *x222222222222 :biggrin:
> *



Thanks guys....just trying to step it up a notch and learn more each time.


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Dec 17 2007, 11:48 PM~9473869
> *sorry that option was recalled and as far as i know dan is the only one that fucks cows
> *


Who told you about the cows!!??!?!!!!!!! hno:


----------



## Royalty

It was me.


----------



## big pimpin

:uh: 





:angry:


----------



## showandgo

ahh no comment cough cough big scotty :0


----------



## timdog57

As soon as I saw that pic of Justin I thought Dan must have shit his pants and then Dan is leaning over and saying "Don't say nothing, the smell will go away quick with the moon roof open. :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Dec 19 2007, 08:52 AM~9482972
> *As soon as I saw that pic of Justin I thought Dan must have shit his pants and then Dan is leaning over and saying "Don't say nothing, the smell will go away quick with the moon roof open.  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Dec 19 2007, 09:39 AM~9483704
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


right justin has that "damn this ***** stinks" look on his face


----------



## big pimpin

Or thats his thizz face and he was about to get dumb with it!! {go stupid...get duumbbb}


----------



## Royalty

stupid doo doo(in dan's pants) dumb!


----------



## Sun City

Hey what happened to youre build up pics?? I was checking them out last night from when you started with the car till all the car shows and all the hopping on Layitlow.com. Also what happened to the Hi-CaliberCustoms web site. its not coming up? Hit me up at [email protected] so Icould send you some pics of my Cutlass. 




Eddie from Oklahoma City.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Dec 16 2007, 06:48 PM~9464573
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE BADDEST G-BODY IN THE MIDWEST...... :0  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah another K C built g-body made this issue also. :biggrin: 
K.C. is the town.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 25 2007, 02:51 PM~9528185
> *Yeah another K C built g-body made this issue also. :biggrin:
> K.C. is the town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## big pimpin

Some throw backs.....from when I broke a lower ball joint in Tulsa.....


Buckled the fender so had to redo it. :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

The test fit to make sure everything will line up after its painted.

Had to use the fender extension off my original fender because I couldn't find a LS fender in stock anywhere.


----------



## big pimpin

Busted down the new fender to bare metal.










Body worked it....and then poly so get that extra straightness.


----------



## big pimpin

After blocking the poly....primer sealed it and wetsanded with 400-600 to get those 150 scratches out.


----------



## big pimpin

Got the red down....putting the flake strip back in it also.


----------



## big pimpin

Clear coated it a few times....let it dry for a day or so and wet sanded it back down with 1000. Getting ready for the leafing again.

Original fender in the background.


----------



## big pimpin

Leafing going down.











And while I was at it decided to do the center battery hold down too....just for shits and giggles. :cheesy:


----------



## big pimpin

Getting ready to hop cali style. :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

All back together and ready for the WESTSIDE Picnic. 










Good as new.


----------



## big pimpin

Redid the fender in about a week plus a few other items on the car. 

Sitting side by side with another local MC.


----------



## TWEEDY

Damn Dan :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Dec 27 2007, 03:29 AM~9540569
> *All back together and ready for the WESTSIDE Picnic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good as new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this has got to be one of my all time favore rides on this site man


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Diggin it...must be nice to have a striper/leafer on stand-by


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Dec 27 2007, 08:36 AM~9540828
> *Diggin it...must be nice to have a striper/leafer on stand-by
> *


  Do my own leafing....just brought my boy in to stripe it up real quick.  :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Dec 16 2007, 11:48 AM~9464573
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE BADDEST G-BODY IN THE MIDWEST...... :0  :biggrin:
> *


Congrats. :thumbsup: I just saw it in the magazine.


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Dec 27 2007, 02:29 AM~9540569
> *All back together and ready for the WESTSIDE Picnic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good as new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61

X999999


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

One of the hardest LS' out there.Big ups on the ride


----------



## StreetStyleJG

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Dec 27 2007, 04:29 AM~9540569
> *All back together and ready for the WESTSIDE Picnic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good as new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


badass ride! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

you need to see it in person jeff.....make plans to go to the westside picnic and pray that he brings it there again......clean as phuck and he was ridin.......


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Dec 27 2007, 01:19 PM~9542611
> *you need to see it in person jeff.....make plans to go to the westside picnic and pray that he brings it there again......clean as phuck and he was ridin.......
> *


I'd love to see the car in person, I haven't seen any of dans in person but I've seen Justins though


----------



## TOPFAN

Hats off to the true definition of a LOWRIDER!!!!




The car is beautiful!


----------



## Black Out

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Dec 27 2007, 03:28 AM~9540568
> *Getting ready to hop cali style.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lmao, looks real good homie, man I love this car

looking forward to seeing it to the west side picnic


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Dec 27 2007, 02:28 AM~9540568
> *Getting ready to hop cali style.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


not quite it still has the bumper on


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

just was reading the whooooole topic again ,and it just gets better....that shits dope!


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Dec 28 2007, 09:43 PM~9554426
> *not quite it still has the bumper on
> *


You've got a point. 

Nice to see you keep it looking clean Pimpin. I hate seeing hoppers with buckled fenders.


----------



## TWEEDY

I think i've read this topic 3 times all the way threw and the detail still amazes me :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Dec 27 2007, 07:11 AM~9540744-->
> 
> 
> 
> this has got to be one of my all time favore rides on this site man
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by socios b.c. [email protected] 27 2007, 02:41 PM~9542358
> *Congrats.  :thumbsup: I just saw it in the magazine.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2007, 02:54 PM~9542438
> *:thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Loco [email protected] 27 2007, 02:57 PM~9542462
> * X999999
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PROPER DOS_@Dec 27 2007, 02:58 PM~9542470
> *One of the hardest LS' out there.Big ups on the ride
> *


Thanks for all the positive comments guys! Its good feedback that lets me know I'm doing something right. :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by Lux Cutty+Dec 27 2007, 03:01 PM~9542493-->
> 
> 
> 
> badass ride!    :cheesy:    :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2007, 03:19 PM~9542611
> *you need to see it in person jeff.....make plans to go to the westside picnic and pray that he brings it there again......clean as phuck and he was ridin.......
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know we keep em in the streets! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2007, 05:27 PM~9543754
> *Hats off to the true definition of a LOWRIDER!!!!
> The car is beautiful!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Black [email protected] 28 2007, 06:31 PM~9552596
> *lmao, looks real good homie, man I love this car
> looking forward to seeing it to the west side picnic
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2007, 11:47 PM~9555510
> *just was reading the whooooole topic again ,and it just gets better....that shits dope!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-G-body4life_@Dec 29 2007, 01:07 PM~9557961
> *I think i've read this topic 3 times all the way threw and the detail still amazes me :biggrin:
> *


 uffin:


----------



## fesboogie

Yea this car might just be the hardest street LS of all time!!! Itz on the bumper and you can posted up at a show and look better than alot of show cars!!! Much props on this car!!!


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU+Dec 29 2007, 12:21 PM~9557790-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-showandgo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Dec 28 2007, 09:43 PM~9554426
> *
> not quite it still has the bumper on
> *
> 
> 
> 
> You've got a point.
> 
> Nice to see you keep it looking clean Pimpin. I hate seeing hoppers with buckled fenders.
> [/b]
Click to expand...

_And I don't have any lead in the back bumper either_ :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 31 2007, 10:28 AM~9571946
> *Yea this car might just be the hardest street LS of all time!!! Itz on the bumper and you can posted up at a show and look better than alot of show cars!!! Much props on this car!!!
> *


I appreciated that man. There are lots of tight LS's out there for sure, don't want to take nothing from them, some full blown show ones that are hella clean. But like you indicated....I don't just set it on some jackstands....I put it on the bumper.   In the streets in #1 for me.


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Dec 31 2007, 08:26 AM~9571938
> *
> You know we keep em in the streets!  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> uffin:
> *



oh i know......now i just gotta get mine to your level......lol


----------



## 187_Regal

here is mine in the streets..........


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 9 2006, 12:30 PM~6334563
> *Interior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



how did u get the seat belts to match ?


----------



## KCRIVI71

whats up dan u need ur white walls cleaned hell ill even clean ur windows whats up let me know multitasker :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## showandgo

> You've got a point.
> 
> Nice to see you keep it looking clean Pimpin. I hate seeing hoppers with buckled fenders.


_And I don't have any lead in the back bumper either_ :wave: :biggrin:
[/quote]
lol is that why it doesnt work lol :0 :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 20 2008, 06:26 PM~9740631
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I don't have any lead in the back bumper either  :wave:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol is that why it doesnt work lol :0 :biggrin:
> *


It definitely makes it a LOT harder to do!!! But u wouldn't know anything about that!!! :biggrin: j/k


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Dec 31 2007, 11:13 PM~9577491
> *how did u get the seat belts to match ?
> *


A local interior shop had fresh seat belt material. They take the old ones out and stitch up the new ones in their place. You can almost find any color out there...and it not you can get some white ones and dye them.


----------



## BABYBOY78

NICE BUILD. :thumbsup: I WAS JUST WONDERING IS THAT A PISTON PUMP YOU RUNNING? I'M DOING A FRAME OFF ON MY 92 BLAZER AND AFTER READING ALL 60 PLUS PAGES OF YOUR BUILD I CHANGED MY MIND FROM CCE TO PITBULL.


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

luv this car..she bangs :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

yo i just got me a regal and im so glad this topic is here cause im jackin some of yo ideas,thanx for sharing homie :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 8 2007, 08:24 PM~9186995
> *Thanks fellas!
> Wheelie time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WORLDS OF FUN IS LOOKIN FOR A NEW RIDE THIS SEASON......I THINK WE JUST FOUND IT :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

wat up big pimping u going to casper?  and great build up  :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

Gotta give a BIG shout out to the BIG "I"! Especially Chris from the STL and Corey from the LA chapter I believe. Corey took a shoot of my car at Black Sunday in 2006, first show my car was at. Well I recieved a couple copies a few weeks ago of where the pics finally ended up. :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

Once again thanks guys! 


















Can anybody read this stuff?? lol


----------



## midwest_swang

Gettin ready for the 08 Big Pimpin? :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Feb 1 2008, 09:24 PM~9844992
> * Gettin ready for the 08 Big Pimpin? :biggrin:
> *


Got a lot to do before it gets warm! :biggrin: I'm ready to get my ride on!


----------



## big pimpin

October 2007 -- WORLD WIDE


----------



## showandgo

congrats dan, now get me a copy biotch


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 1 2008, 09:32 PM~9845050
> *congrats dan, now get me a copy biotch
> *


I barely got a couple copies myself!! lol Thanks Jimmy. uffin:


----------



## midwest_swang

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 1 2008, 08:27 PM~9845006
> *Got a lot to do before it gets warm!    :biggrin:  I'm ready to get my ride on!
> *


Me too im tryin to keep it classic for next year hammerin out this bubble top for a clean street swanga.  Im goin to pick up another 348 tri 61 bubble in the morning that im gonna do up all OG wit options :biggrin: :biggrin:  Im gonna be busy for a couple years :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Feb 1 2008, 09:35 PM~9845073
> *Me too im tryin to keep it classic for next year hammerin out this bubble top for a clean street swanga.    Im goin to pick up another 348 tri 61 bubble in the morning that im gonna do up all OG wit options  :biggrin:  :biggrin:   Im gonna be busy for a couple years  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah...I've booked myself up for at least a couple more years. lol Damn addiction!!!!!! And I always have different ideas of builds in my head...I need help. I'm fiending to get a classic out too....one of these days. :biggrin:


----------



## midwest_swang

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 1 2008, 08:38 PM~9845086
> *Yeah...I've booked myself up for at least a couple more years.  lol  Damn addiction!!!!!!  And I always have different ideas of builds in my head...I need help.  I'm fiending to get a classic out too....one of these days.  :biggrin:
> *


  I hope that the whole scene around here turns to oldschools like back in the day. Hey if you have any use for another Luxury Sport theres a super clean blue one down the street from my crib looks to be about the same year as yours


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 1 2008, 10:21 PM~9844974
> *Once again thanks guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anybody read this stuff??  lol
> *


CONGRATS ON THE SPREAD ,MUCH RESPECT BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## TWEEDY

Congrats on the spread Dan. U know of who might be able to get some more copies of them? me and my boy would love to have a copy.
Tweedy


----------



## 82 REGAL

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 1 2008, 07:19 PM~9844965
> *Gotta give a BIG shout out to the BIG "I"!  Especially Chris from the STL and Corey from the LA chapter I believe.  Corey took a shoot of my car at Black Sunday in 2006, first show my car was at.  Well I recieved a couple copies a few weeks ago of where the pics finally ended up.  :biggrin:*


Damn actually that issue has been out for a while atleast 4 months. Corey actually gave me the issue when he was shooting my car. I was planning on posting that spread to surprise you and just never got to it. I was actually going to send them to you when I seen this topic so you could post them but what do I see. :0 Congrats! Now I got to hit up Corey on mine.


----------



## big pimpin

Out with the old:











IN WITH DA GOLD!!!!


----------



## big pimpin

:biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY

Nice upgrade :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

*** !!!


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Feb 21 2008, 04:38 AM~9993718
> **** !!!
> *



I thought we had you banned from any DownIVLife topics!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## big pimpin

World of Wheels KC 2008


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

It definately needed that color....nice choice :thumbsup:


----------



## big pimpin

With light coming through it it makes the interior actually glow gold too....its pretty crazy.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 21 2008, 11:43 AM~9994381
> *I thought we had you banned from any DownIVLife topics!!!!!!!!  :angry:
> *


 :biggrin: 

Whoops...........sorry!


----------



## I. K. Rico

what car did your moon come out of dan?


----------



## big pimpin

Honestly I don't know. One of my boys had the gold glass moon for 5-6 years at least and I just traded him. Mine came out of a 70s lincoln. Funny thing is the 70s lincs had 42" and the 80s lincs had 44"s. You would have thought that would be reversed.


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 1 2008, 08:21 PM~9844974
> *Once again thanks guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anybody read this stuff??  lol
> *


Congrats...quality of the ride really shows through :thumbsup:


----------



## drucifer

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 1 2008, 07:21 PM~9844974
> *Once again thanks guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anybody read this stuff??  lol
> *



Or shouldn't you say: 'Domo Arigato?" 
:biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13

how far are those uppers out?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

How come you relocated the rear shocks?? I was thinking of doing this because I have rear disc and the shock hits it sometimes and I want chrome shocks but don't want them all fucked up is there any problems you have with it so far?


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Feb 22 2008, 10:56 PM~10008933
> *how far are those uppers out?
> *



They are two inches.....but also stepped down with other adjustments too.


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 23 2008, 12:25 AM~10009751
> *How come you relocated the rear shocks?? I was thinking of doing this because I have rear disc and the shock hits it sometimes and I want chrome shocks but don't want them all fucked up is there any problems you have with it so far?
> *



They were relocated due to needing a higher lock up and wanting to lay out also. Shocks only open and close so far....with the variant being total overall length. To lock up high you need them really long...but they only colapse to half the size. In the factory locations they would nowhere near let the car lay down before they would bottom out. I have not had any problems with them at all.....the setup works perfectly. Of course I did quite a bit of mock up with just the bare frame and suspension.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 25 2008, 09:58 AM~10023975
> *They were relocated due to needing a higher lock up and wanting to lay out also.  Shocks only open and close so far....with the variant being total overall length.  To lock up high you need them really long...but they only colapse to half the size.  In the factory locations they would nowhere near let the car lay down before they would bottom out.  I have not had any problems with them at all.....the setup works perfectly.  Of course I did quite a bit of mock up with just the bare frame and suspension.
> *


thanks for the help bro. My shocks work fine up and down because my lock out isn't that high of course but they hit my rear disc brakes and if I go chrome they will be a little smashed and look ugly so I might give it a try


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 1 2008, 09:21 PM~9844974
> *Once again thanks guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anybody read this stuff??  lol
> *



awesome feature homie,even though i can't read it.your monte is off the hook.big ups.


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 1 2008, 09:21 PM~9844974
> *Once again thanks guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anybody read this stuff??  lol
> *



awesome feature homie,even though i can't read it.your monte is off the hook.big ups.


----------



## Sixty34me

looks good with the gold moon dan


----------



## LUXMAN

Dats how you do it man . A did you learn how to weld yourself or you went to school for it. Eitherway thats some dam good weldin'....must feel pretty sturdy ridin down the road. I'd love to build a replica for you, if your interested in it, I do charge a fee but its worth the level of detail and working switches.


----------



## KCRIVI71

[/quote]



this pic makes me :tears: just to purrrrty


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Mar 4 2008, 11:50 PM~10091631
> *Dats how you do it man . A did you learn how to weld yourself or you went to school for it. Eitherway thats some dam good weldin'....must feel pretty sturdy ridin down the road. I'd love to build a replica for you, if your interested in it, I do charge a fee but its worth the level  of detail and working switches.
> *



Yeah....watched a video that came with my first 110 wire feed flux core welder....and the rest is history. Also from friends that have learned to do it too.  A replica huh! :0


----------



## Coast One

uffin:


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 1 2008, 08:21 PM~9844974
> *Once again thanks guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anybody read this stuff??  lol
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## deesta

Nice Ride And Topic :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetwood94

Hella nice ride homie!!! You ever come down to Oklahoma?


----------



## illholla

great work is all i can say :thumbsup:


----------



## SGV-POMONA

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 16 2006, 02:45 PM~6380109
> *This pic was put up early on....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 HOLY SHIT THAT'S SWEEEEEET!!! :worship: :worship:


----------



## Royalty

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood94_@Mar 28 2008, 10:34 PM~10281163
> *Hella nice ride homie!!! You ever come down to Oklahoma?
> *


We go to Tulsa every year.


----------



## E-ROCK

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 1 2008, 06:21 PM~9844974
> *Once again thanks guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anybody read this stuff??  lol
> *


congrats homeboy...always enjoy looking at your progress pix....


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by Coast One+Mar 26 2008, 01:47 PM~10260668-->
> 
> 
> 
> uffin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2008, 06:04 PM~10262606
> *:thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2008, 12:37 AM~10265837
> *Nice Ride And Topic  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2008, 10:34 PM~10281163
> *Hella nice ride homie!!! You ever come down to Oklahoma?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> June 15th! :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-illholla_@Mar 28 2008, 10:44 PM~10281257
> *great work is all i can say :thumbsup:
> *


  



Got out and had some fun today!


----------



## big pimpin

:cheesy:


----------



## 155/80/13

^^^^^^^HOLY SHIT thats fuckin bad man :0


----------



## 155/80/13

any video clips?


----------



## big pimpin

I might get a new video up this week.....we had a mad roll today even for being shitty weather! :biggrin:


----------



## illholla

yea i want to see some video :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

Video from 1ofakind paint! 

This was an in between hop. :biggrin:
http://s129.photobucket.com/albums/p236/1o...07-VID00035.flv


----------



## 155/80/13

more,more


----------



## P RIP Shorty

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 30 2008, 10:02 PM~10294673
> *Video from 1ofakind paint!
> 
> This was an in between hop.  :biggrin:
> http://s129.photobucket.com/albums/p236/1o...07-VID00035.flv
> *


fuckn tight


----------



## OUTHOPU

Do you buy your rear bumper covers in bulk? :biggrin: 

I love seeing a real car on the streets doing what it was built to do. :thumbsup:


----------



## Howard Wolowitz

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 30 2008, 09:09 PM~10293869
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 Deezamn!!! I love this damn car Dan,,beautiful.


----------



## Dylante63

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 30 2008, 09:08 PM~10293855
> *
> :wave:
> Thanks!
> June 15th!  :biggrin:
> 
> Got out and had some fun today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Daaaamn.... that t bird looks cool to


----------



## Loco 61

Anyone Kno What Brand / Size Shocks This Monte Has????? :dunno:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 30 2008, 09:08 PM~10293855
> *
> Got out and had some fun today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0
thats the shit right there!! 
uffin:


----------



## Loco 61

:0


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 3 2006, 10:20 AM~6295356
> *...I can't remember the exact time line...it was a blur but after that long jog of work I slept 5-6 hours in the afternoon/evening while the crew came over and wetsanded the body and taped up the underneath.
> 
> You can just see the excitement.  lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The look on his face is priceless!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Apr 4 2008, 11:37 AM~10333837
> *The look on his face is priceless!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:    :biggrin:
> *


Wuts He Lookin At? :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 4 2008, 11:42 AM~10333868
> *Wuts He Lookin At? :uh:  :roflmao:
> *



He's looking at the fact that he probably had only slept like 10 hours in the past three days. lol



Shoot...I just went through the first 25 pages of this topic and now I'M worn out....I need a vacation. :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

STILL GARBAGE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Apr 4 2008, 12:12 PM~10334073
> *STILL GARBAGE!!!!!!!!!
> *



CHEVY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Apr 4 2008, 03:12 PM~10336061
> *CHEVY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Royalty

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Apr 4 2008, 10:37 AM~10333837
> *The look on his face is priceless!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:    :biggrin:
> *


I'm gonna be looking like for a while now!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

so what mods were dane to the rear suspension to fit the 22" cylinders in there? drop the uppers and lowers?


----------



## illholla

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 13 2008, 10:22 PM~10408028
> *so what mods were dane to the rear suspension to fit the 22" cylinders in there? drop the uppers and lowers?
> *


 :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

ttt


----------



## toxiconer

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 30 2008, 11:09 PM~10293869
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FUCKIN SWEET! :cheesy:


----------



## HiLow

what did you use for an adapter for the Nardi? I've searched ebay and never found anything for a chev


----------



## Mark

how are the lower chain mounts done? i can see that the upper side has a angle to it, but does the lowers?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 30 2008, 09:08 PM~10293855
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The best part of this car is that it does shit like this and it still has the bumpers on. Looks like no chips in the paint and I can tell its well taken care of. :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 8UWITH6

Dan your a crazy SOB you know that?!?!


----------



## big pimpin

Oops!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## timdog57

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dylante63

all I can make out is the bottom "jump off the ground" :0


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@May 16 2008, 09:47 AM~10669559
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

RIDER!!!!!!! hope thats not a wreckless driving ticket......lol.....


----------



## Sixty34me

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## illholla

:cheesy:


----------



## cutman

Dan just wait till your in the drop top and they chase ya down and throw you on the ground then put you in the paddy wagon for excessive acceleration :biggrin: 
That will cost a just a little


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@May 16 2008, 04:37 PM~10672357
> *RIDER!!!!!!! hope thats not a wreckless driving ticket......lol.....
> *



Careless and Imprudent. :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by cutman_@May 16 2008, 10:30 PM~10674033
> *Dan just wait till your in the drop top and they chase ya down and throw you on the ground then put you in the paddy wagon for excessive acceleration  :biggrin:
> That will cost a just a little
> *



They'd have to catch me first!!! :0 :cheesy: lol


----------



## lone star

causing the front of his vehicle to jump off the ground-classic


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@May 16 2008, 08:22 AM~10669447
> *Oops!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


why you delete your weight :0


----------



## Gorilla Bob

frame it :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

Your getting in too much trouble with this car maybe you should sell it to me :biggrin:


----------



## steamboat

"Operating hydraulic pumps" 

Pretty fly for a white guy.

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## IRONHEAD

You get the ticket at Swope?


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@May 17 2008, 12:14 AM~10674273
> *Careless and Imprudent.    :biggrin:
> *



you criminal you.....


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 16 2008, 11:54 PM~10674493
> *why you delete your weight :0
> *


Cuz its not right anymore! :roflmao: :dunno:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by IRONHEAD_@May 17 2008, 07:57 PM~10678170
> *You get the ticket at Swope?
> *


Yup.....I said "I thought you could do it in the park....other officers have asked me to hit a switch?!!?". He said it is still a public street and they have zero tolerance for it this year. Next weekend.....we had Bry's monte down there doing 70 plus sitting in the car in traffic! :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

Back at Swope. :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@May 27 2008, 07:27 AM~10744647
> *Back at Swope.     :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn dan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! no wander why you got a ticket, shit the po-po is behind ya!!LOL


----------



## montecarlo1987ls

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@May 27 2008, 07:27 AM~10744647
> *Back at Swope.    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats the shit with the police watching thats gangsta


----------



## specialk11232

shit this rides banging man...


----------



## bounc3r

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@May 27 2008, 07:27 AM~10744647
> *Back at Swope.    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: Man homeboy ur ride if fucken tight, ur shit inspires me to do the samething with my cutlass...


----------



## cutman

YOU SWOPE PARK ROLLER YOU REMEMBER THIS SONG CAUSE IM THE KING


----------



## Sixty34me

sooo is this car still around dan?


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Sep 9 2008, 07:42 PM~11562026
> *sooo is this car still around dan?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 9 2008, 06:44 PM~11562045
> *:biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

:0 :dunno: :dunno:















:biggrin:


----------



## ice64berg

> _Originally posted by HiLow_@Apr 18 2008, 01:31 AM~10441979
> *what did you use for an adapter for the Nardi? I've searched ebay and never found anything for a chev
> *


TRY A GM ADAPTER


----------



## carlito77

Hands down on of the baddest LS's out...is the color Viper red??


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@May 27 2008, 07:27 AM~10744647
> *Back at Swope.    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## big pimpin

Local show this weekend. 1st in Single pump.












Then had some nose ups....two double pumps against me. :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

Some licks.....


----------



## big pimpin

:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 2 2008, 12:54 PM~11759723
> *Local show this weekend.  1st in Single pump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then had some nose ups....two double pumps against me.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 2 2008, 10:54 AM~11759723
> *
> Then had some nose ups....two double pumps against me.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bad ass pic!


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 2 2008, 12:54 PM~11759723
> *Local show this weekend.  1st in Single pump weighted down with Lead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## montecarlo1987ls

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 2 2008, 10:54 AM~11759723
> *Local show this weekend.  1st in Single pump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then had some nose ups....two double pumps against me.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


back bumper maker, asphalt scrappa :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Oct 2 2008, 03:08 PM~11760958
> *:0  :0  :0
> *



Oh you bastard! :nono:

















No regular gas here! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@May 27 2008, 10:27 AM~10744647
> *Back at Swope.    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## big pimpin

Local show today. :biggrin:


----------



## ONESICKLS

TTT FOR A BAD ASS MONTE CARLO LS!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 187_Regal

damn i thought i would for sure see you in stl.......maybe next time....


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Oct 20 2008, 08:44 AM~11916023
> *damn i thought i would for sure see you in stl.......maybe next time....
> *



I wasn't feeling the 7 hours of drive time. If Brent was bringing his I would have had to come down. :biggrin: Never been a huge road trip fan though.


----------



## StreetStyleJG

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@May 27 2008, 10:27 AM~10744647
> *Back at Swope.    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 damn that motherfucker is bad! :cheesy:


----------



## 8UWITH6

Glad to see you guys are still doing it. You gotta run that car by the house. Itd look great next to all the Regals................


----------



## big pimpin

MIGHT be interested in selling......holla atcha boy! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 25 2008, 10:57 AM~12252582
> *MIGHT be interested in selling......holla atcha boy!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0 The last pic!!


----------



## BABYBOY78

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 25 2008, 08:57 AM~12252582
> *MIGHT be interested in selling......holla atcha boy!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what's the price?


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@May 16 2008, 07:22 AM~10669447
> *Oops!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



why'd you photoshop the "g" (gay) out of sex and put an "m" on it?


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Nov 25 2008, 01:04 PM~12254277
> *why'd you photoshop the "g" (gay) out of sex and put an "m" on it?
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :angry: :roflmao:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by BABYBOY78_@Nov 25 2008, 01:02 PM~12254244
> *what's the price?
> *


PM sent. :cheesy:


----------



## SWITCH_TALKIN

PM PRICE .........


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by SWITCH_TALKIN_@Nov 25 2008, 03:17 PM~12255369
> *PM PRICE .........
> *


Sent. hno: What am I doing!??!??! :loco:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 25 2008, 03:37 PM~12255560
> *Sent.  hno:  What am I doing!??!??!  :loco:
> *


Move along to the next project. :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

:biggrin: :yes:


----------



## Black Out

for sale huh? good luck, very nice car, Ive alwaysed loved it


----------



## redrum702

TTT


----------



## BABYBOY78

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 25 2008, 01:57 PM~12255159
> *PM sent.  :cheesy:
> *


  times are ruff for everyone. i'm gonna start selling everything i own and i'll get back to ya, hopefully after the holidays :cheesy: but good luck with the sale.


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 25 2008, 03:37 PM~12255560
> *Sent.  hno:  What am I doing!??!??!  :loco:
> *


 :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Nov 26 2008, 05:17 AM~12261867
> *:twak:  :biggrin:
> *


I didn't make a for sale topic! :machinegun: :biggrin: 


If it sells it sells....if it doesn't I'm still building.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 26 2008, 09:58 AM~12262483
> *I didn't make a for sale topic!  :machinegun:  :biggrin:
> If it sells it sells....if it doesn't I'm still building.
> *


Yup


----------



## timdog57

Gay


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 26 2008, 11:12 AM~12263655
> *Gay
> *


Homos say whaaaat? :yes:


You want me to come serve you when you get your monte done first????? :cheesy:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 26 2008, 02:57 PM~12264702
> *Homos say whaaaat?    :yes:
> You want me to come serve you when you get your monte done first?????  :cheesy:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: 

It would be a honor. :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

:nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88

Trade me your g-body for a rare model Lincoln worth millions..lol


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 26 2008, 08:58 AM~12262483
> *I didn't make a for sale topic!  :machinegun:  :biggrin:
> If it sells it sells....if it doesn't I'm still building.
> *


You should make a forsale topic. :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Nov 26 2008, 06:22 PM~12267687
> *You should make a forsale topic. :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak: Its just a stupid g-body............................ :nosad: 

Sell the mustang and the crapissss......... :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## montemanls

GOOD LUCK ON THE SALE BAD ASS MONTE ONE OF THEEE BEST LS'S OUT THERE HANDS DOWN.


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Nov 26 2008, 06:49 PM~12267953
> *:twak:  :twak: Its just a stupid g-body............................ :nosad:
> 
> Sell the mustang and the crapissss......... :biggrin:
> *


You said it brother. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 20 2008, 12:32 AM~11914735
> *Local show today.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ttt for the homie and hottest gbody in the midwest..IMO


----------



## Gorilla Bob

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 26 2008, 03:03 PM~12264765
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> 
> It would be a honor.  :biggrin:
> *



ill be right behind timmy in line...... :cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Dec 2 2008, 01:13 AM~12308588
> *ill be right behind timmy in line...... :cheesy:
> *


seems tim always has someone behind him if ya know what i mean!!! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Nov 26 2008, 07:45 PM~12267361
> *Trade me your g-body for a rare model Lincoln worth millions..lol
> *


Sounds like a Craigslist Ad :scrutinize:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 2 2008, 08:43 AM~12310704
> *seems tim always has someone behind him if ya know what i mean!!! :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :scrutinize: :roflmao:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Dec 2 2008, 08:46 AM~12310716-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Bumper Chippin 88
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Nov 26 2008, 05:45 PM~12267361
> *
> Trade me your g-body for a rare model Lincoln worth millions..lol
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a Craigslist Ad :scrutinize:
> [/b]
Click to expand...


hhahahaa.....one of a kind....should be worth millions. :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 2 2008, 10:43 AM~12310704
> *seems tim always has someone behind him if ya know what i mean!!! :biggrin:
> *



Seems like you always got my behind on your mind.


----------



## big pimpin

I'm about to wrap it up like a present and give it back to myself on Christmas. I'm going to be so suprised!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Dylante63

at least it is red and shiny!


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Dec 4 2008, 04:44 PM~12337143
> *I'm about to wrap it up like a present and give it back to myself on Christmas.  I'm going to be so suprised!!!  :cheesy:
> *


Have someone else give it to you, maybe it will work then. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D4LWoode

Damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


Got him in the taint on that one


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Dec 4 2008, 06:44 PM~12337143
> *I'm about to wrap it up like a present and give it back to myself on Christmas.  I'm going to be so suprised!!!  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Dec 2 2008, 02:57 PM~12312729
> *Seems like you always got my behind on your mind.
> *


  why you gotta point out the obvious :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode+Dec 5 2008, 06:46 AM~12342577-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-yetti
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Dec 4 2008, 10:32 PM~12340684
> *
> Have someone else give it to you, maybe it will work then. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
> Got him in the taint on that one
> [/b]
Click to expand...


:dunno: :dunno: I love buying christmas gifts for myself all year long!!!!! :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## DEWEY

whats the price dan? hno:


----------



## D4LWoode

Yea must be nice

When are the hair plugs coming in?


----------



## big pimpin

I'm thinking next spring! When you you getting that penis enlargement? :0 lol


----------



## DEWEY

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Dec 5 2008, 02:06 PM~12345207
> *I'm thinking next spring!    When you you getting that penis enlargement?  :0  lol
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Dec 5 2008, 01:06 PM~12345207
> *I'm thinking next spring!    When you you getting that penis enlargement?  :0  lol
> *


Why did you studder when talking about a penis? :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

:0


----------



## big pimpin

Like Christmas!!!!


----------



## D4LWoode

damn it, wheres mine?

fuck i dont want it bigger

just take longer to jack off


----------



## 74SSELCO

Damm homie That's a bad ass build up just checking out your ride that's fucking sick Mad props to you homie :worship: :worship:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Dec 5 2008, 06:41 PM~12348460
> *damn it, wheres mine?
> 
> fuck i dont want it bigger
> 
> just take longer to jack off
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## astro64a409

I'm a couple of years late but mad props to this Monte.


----------



## cutman

Dan just got a 73 mark iv 1 owner cleaner than the lac :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by 74SSELCO+Dec 6 2008, 04:08 AM~12351841-->
> 
> 
> 
> Damm homie That's a bad ass build up just checking out your ride that's fucking sick Mad props to you homie  :worship:  :worship:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-astro64a409_@Dec 6 2008, 01:13 PM~12353346
> *I'm a couple of years late but mad props to this Monte.
> *


Thanks Yo!


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 25 2008, 01:57 PM~12255159
> *PM sent.  :cheesy:
> *


PM ME A PRICE AS WELL HOMIE


----------



## INDIVIDUALS79

NICE BUILD


----------



## 1979mc

I ONLY GOT THROUGH THE FIRST 17 PAGES OF THIS BUILD SO FAR. DAMN WHAT CAN I SAY :thumbsup: I DON'T KNOW IF THIS ENCOURAGED ME OR DISCOURAGED ME ON MY BUILD. LOL. THIS IS ONE BAD ASS BUILD.


----------



## bigboylarry

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleJG

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Dec 13 2008, 01:18 PM~12420391
> *I ONLY GOT THROUGH THE FIRST 17 PAGES OF THIS BUILD SO FAR. DAMN WHAT CAN I SAY :thumbsup:  I DON'T KNOW IF THIS ENCOURAGED ME OR DISCOURAGED ME ON MY BUILD. LOL. THIS IS ONE BAD ASS BUILD.
> *


x2 easily one of the baddest g-bodies ever! :biggrin:


----------



## cutman

How cold is that shop?


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Dec 17 2008, 08:22 PM~12459639
> *How cold is that shop?
> *


Yesterday about 65....today 30. :biggrin: Damn paint!


----------



## big pimpin

Yo yo yo Luxuries to the top! :wave:


----------



## 79cuttybang

Looked at like a dozen times. Mad props. Motivates me on my 79 cutty.


----------



## Drackula2

What is your asking price? Pm me.</span></span> :scrutinize:


----------



## cutman

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Dec 17 2008, 11:54 PM~12462132
> *Yesterday about 65....today 30.  :biggrin:  Damn paint!
> *


how cold is that shop today their ******


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Jan 14 2009, 08:41 PM~12706633
> *how cold is that shop today their ******
> *


12 :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

Shit I don't even know....I ain't going out there right now!!!! :0 hno: Balls might freeze up! :ugh:


----------



## redline

:biggrin:


----------



## cutman

Dan have you drove it lately


----------



## big pimpin

Hell to the nawwwww! I'm thinking in the spring I might throw some regular 18" cylinders and softer coils in the back and ride out! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## D4LWoode

pussy


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Jan 28 2009, 05:14 PM~12839883
> *pussy
> *


\

Nose up!!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## cutman

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jan 28 2009, 04:00 PM~12839131
> *Hell to the nawwwww!    I'm thinking in the spring I might throw some regular 18" cylinders and softer coils in the back and ride out!  :0  :biggrin:
> *


SHOT GUN


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Jan 31 2009, 11:10 AM~12866447
> *SHOT GUN
> *


Forget shotgun and drive your own fool. :biggrin:


----------



## Texano85

Hey Dan this is Eddie from Oklahoma City. This is my ride that I was telling you a while back.


----------



## Drackula2

*HOW MUCH??OBO?*


----------



## BLVD Kreeper




----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by Texano85_@Jan 31 2009, 07:39 PM~12869587
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Dan this is Eddie from Oklahoma City.  This is my ride that I was telling you a while back.
> *


yeah....I still have the pics on my pc. :thumbsup:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by Drackula2_@Jan 12 2009, 02:43 AM~12677457
> *HOW MUCH??OBO?
> *


Pm sent again.


----------



## StreetStyleJG

am i gonna get to see this thing at the individuals picnic??? :cheesy:


----------



## Stickz




----------



## Royalty

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Feb 22 2009, 10:07 PM~13080992
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Now Stickz, where's the brick wall he broke through and the caption saying, "OH YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Thats awesome Stickz!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

ttt


----------



## Texano85

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Feb 22 2009, 09:07 PM~13080992
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MAY THE FORCE BE WITH YOU.


----------



## Texano85

MAY THE FORCE BE WITH YOU ONE MORE TIME!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## big pimpin

lol :roflmao: :roflmao: 




> _Originally posted by Cookie-_@Feb 20 2009, 04:53 PM~13062184
> *am i gonna get to see this thing at the individuals picnic???  :cheesy:
> *


Maybe so! :0 :cheesy:


----------



## OUTHOPU

TTT. 

Still one of my favorite build posts. :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie

TTT luv the LS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

I original wanted to build this one as a car dancer....well I got my wish in Louisville....and it held up!!!!!! :0


----------



## Skim

:biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

lol fuckin switch retarded :0


----------



## big pimpin

Well thank you sir! :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509

NIIIIIIIIIIIIICE RIDE :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@May 20 2007, 10:35 PM~7945272
> *Little action today.
> 
> Nothing but sky  :biggrin:
> *


THATS THE SHIT RIGHT THERE


----------



## bounc3r

:worship: :worship: my RESPECTS to you and to your monte, thats a bad ass build rite there homie, hopefully one day ill get my cutlass at least to hopp like yours......ones again bad ass MONTE :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

ttt for the newbs to check out


----------



## zfelix

ttt


----------



## big pimpin

Thanks for the TTTs.....guess I should throw this shot in here from a couple weekends ago at a local show.


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jun 7 2009, 11:55 PM~14123501
> *Thanks for the TTTs.....guess I should throw this shot in here from a couple weekends ago at a local show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



My Jealousy run's deep over this one!!!!!!!


----------



## big pimpin

Little get together last weekend:


----------



## ghettodreams

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jun 18 2009, 12:39 AM~14224860
> *
> 
> Little get together last weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks like I left two early


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by ghettodreams_@Jun 18 2009, 01:23 PM~14229139
> *Looks like I left two early
> *


Everybody was nosing up to everybody....it was good times. :cheesy:


----------



## flaked85

TTT FOR THE BADDEST STREET DRIVEN MONTE LS HOPPER


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jun 19 2009, 10:40 PM~14244559
> *TTT FOR THE BADDEST STREET DRIVEN MONTE LS HOPPER
> *



Thanks homie.  


Tulsa 2009 Single gate....no weight...from the door...


----------



## big pimpin

Then some blinged out wheelie riding. :biggrin:

Thats really the reflection of the sun. :cheesy:


----------



## big pimpin

And some reaching through the window licks.....


----------



## KC Rider

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jun 23 2009, 09:52 PM~14279384
> *Then some blinged out wheelie riding.  :biggrin:
> 
> Thats really the reflection of the sun.  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam someone got some cool ass shots


----------



## lone star

:biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jun 17 2009, 11:39 PM~14224860
> *
> 
> Little get together last weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Time for a FIRE sale!??!!??!! :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## regal ryda

still bangin that pretty bitch huh Dan


----------



## big pimpin

Yes, sir!!! :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jun 23 2009, 11:45 PM~14279261
> *Thanks homie.
> Tulsa 2009  Single gate....no weight...from the door...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hows this thing been treatin ya? :cheesy:


----------



## Level33

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@May 30 2009, 11:11 PM~14050103
> *I original wanted to build this one as a car dancer....well I got my wish in Louisville....and it held up!!!!!! :0
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup: Next year thats my project. .


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Sep 1 2009, 04:06 PM~14950014
> *hows this thing been treatin ya? :cheesy:
> *



Very well.....all I do is charge the batts, check the motor, check the supension, clean it and ride.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 2 2009, 10:55 AM~14957605
> *Very well.....all I do is charge the batts, check the motor, check the supension, clean it and ride.
> *



So is this a electric car now? You ain't said shit about gas. :dunno:


----------



## cutman

lets roll :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 28 2006, 02:55 PM~6264181
> *3-12-06
> 
> Matched out to the powdercoat on the wheels perfectly!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: nice homie


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 2 2009, 09:49 AM~14958115
> *So is this a electric car now?  You ain't said shit about gas.  :dunno:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: Shit.....and I check other fluids periodically too. :twak: :cheesy:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by cutman+Sep 2 2009, 10:03 AM~14958237-->
> 
> 
> 
> lets roll :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My shit does coast like a mug!
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAKALAK_@Sep 2 2009, 10:16 AM~14958381
> *:biggrin: nice homie
> *



Thanks main.


----------



## 155/80/13

you still selling it?


----------



## big pimpin

Yup....still having a blast with it though....thats the problem. If I sell it it will force me to get busy on the next venture for sure though.


----------



## 155/80/13

how much you asking? just went through your whole build up again for like the second time :biggrin: really nice car


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 2 2009, 02:45 PM~14960442
> *Yup....still having a blast with it though....thats the problem.  If I sell it it will force me to get busy on the next venture for sure though.
> *


u gonna regret sellin it. i can feel it. you dont feel bad about the lincoln?


----------



## illholla

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 2 2009, 10:55 AM~14957605
> *Very well.....all I do is charge the batts, check the motor, check the supension, clean it and ride.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Sep 2 2009, 06:36 PM~14963126
> *u gonna regret sellin it. i can feel it. you dont feel bad about the lincoln?
> *



I'm sure I will miss it but I have had 3 solid years of memories with it already. Same thing with the Lincoln....great memories no doubt. I did even think about buying the Lincoln back the last time it was up for sale again. I just have to try and keep learning and upgrading everytime. That is key.

Now what would be cool is if there was a car reunion, I know they are all still out in the mix.....that would be awesome:


----------



## big pimpin

Ultimate goal is to go through the color spectrum: :biggrin:


----------



## Mark

i hear the next ones going to be an impala


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Sep 3 2009, 01:16 PM~14970850
> *i hear the next ones going to be an impala
> *


You ain't heard nothing....yet.....got me two caddys also!!! ddoooohhhhhhhh!!!! :0 me--> :buttkick: <--me :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 3 2009, 12:40 PM~14969956
> *I'm sure I will miss it but I have had 3 solid years of memories with it already. Same thing with the Lincoln....great memories no doubt.  I did even think about buying the Lincoln back the last time it was up for sale again.  I just have to try and keep learning and upgrading everytime.  That is key.
> 
> Now what would be cool is if there was a car reunion, I know they are all still out in the mix.....that would be awesome:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what ever happened to that brown mercury u had?


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Sep 3 2009, 03:20 PM~14972091
> *what ever happened to that brown mercury u had?
> *



Sold it to a guy in the military....out in North Carolina I believe. I can't remember if he got re-stationed or not.....He gets on LIL.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 3 2009, 04:44 PM~14972355
> *Sold it to a guy in the military....out in North Carolina I believe.  I can't remember if he got re-stationed or not.....He gets on LIL.
> *


thats funny, cus i wanted to buy that car, but i didnt have anywhere to put it because i didnt know where i was going to be stationed and for how long lol


----------



## big pimpin

That is funny. I actually just went back and checked a message from him and he said he sold it because he was about to be stationed in Germany and he couldn't get the car over there. But after he sold it they moved him to Texas. Dooooohhhhh. So I don't know where that car is now.  hno:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 3 2009, 05:01 PM~14972579
> *That is funny.  I actually just went back and checked a message from him and he said he sold it because he was about to be stationed in Germany and he couldn't get the car over there.  But after he sold it they moved him to Texas.  Dooooohhhhh.  So I don't know where that car is now.   hno:
> *


bummerrrr all that car needed was a good stereo.


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 3 2009, 12:01 PM~14970152
> *Ultimate goal is to go through the color spectrum:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


time for a yellow car and a green car :0


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Sep 3 2009, 04:03 PM~14972599
> *bummerrrr all that car needed was a good stereo.
> *



I actually had 4 10s in huge box in the trunk when I first did it. Then I mounted all 4 10s free air in the rear deck! Until I bent one with a cylinder. lol Just no beat in it when I sold it.


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Sep 3 2009, 04:13 PM~14972699
> *time for a yellow car and a green car  :0
> *


----------



## sic713

i love this fkin car..


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jun 23 2009, 09:45 PM~14279261
> *Thanks homie.
> Tulsa 2009  Single gate....no weight...from the door...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam, completly diferent car. nice  what did you use on the panels in the interior?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jun 23 2009, 10:52 PM~14279384
> *Then some blinged out wheelie riding.  :biggrin:
> 
> Thats really the reflection of the sun.  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


My favorite ls


----------



## big pimpin

In a parade today......


----------



## Stickz

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 7 2009, 11:59 PM~15010559
> *In a parade today......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

In a parade today...... 











NICE PIC!!!!!!!!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Sep 8 2009, 02:57 PM~15014912
> *In a parade today......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NICE PIC!!!!!!!!
> *


yeah thats tite!


----------



## cutman

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 7 2009, 10:59 PM~15010559
> *In a parade today......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


who's your daddy? ha ha ha


----------



## cutman

Dan go to communityfaces.kcstar.com they have more pics!


----------



## big pimpin

Real nice Southside CC. Picnic on Saturday. :thumbsup:


----------



## Switchblade

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jun 23 2009, 10:52 PM~14279384
> *Then some blinged out wheelie riding.  :biggrin:
> 
> Thats really the reflection of the sun.  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn, you really ride the shit out of that bitch. :thumbsup:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Sep 29 2009, 01:01 AM~15215323
> *Damn, you really ride the shit out of that bitch. :thumbsup:
> *



Yes sir!!! 


Pic from a show on Sunday:


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## timdog57

It Don't Stop!!!!! Ya HEAAAARRRRDDDDDDD!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lilred

love that monte!!!!!!


----------



## infamous704

BADDEST MOFO OUT THERE ..... :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## big pimpin

Thanks yall. 


Little shot from this last weekend at a local picnic my club mates put on.


----------



## big pimpin

:biggrin:


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Royalty

Clean 30"


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Oct 6 2009, 11:24 PM~15287902
> *Clean 30"
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Oct 6 2009, 10:24 PM~15287902
> *Clean 30"
> *



28" TOPS


----------



## KC-RIDES.com

Man, I need to step my LAYITLOW game up. I dont know how to do crap on here. It took me 10 minutes just to find Hoptoberfest. And I was thinking about starting a build this winter with switches, but you dont have time to ride around with me all summer in case something goes wrong. So it looks like I"m gonna go with a hi riser. Pics are up on KC-RIDES.com if you haven't seen them already. PEACE!


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 5 2009, 10:29 PM~15278494
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Image uploading. Refresh page to view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is that Danny Jr on the left.................Wipe Me Down... :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Oct 6 2009, 10:24 PM~15287902
> *Clean 30"
> *



That looked staged! :cheesy: 




> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Oct 7 2009, 06:43 PM~15295933
> *Is that Danny Jr on the left.................Wipe Me Down... :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Bout to be an album cover....gonna have to put a bunch of extra blings all over the pic like on the old no limit albums. :biggrin:


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 5 2009, 08:29 PM~15278494
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Image uploading. Refresh page to view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHAT THE FUCK does that car in the background have big ass Pepsi wheels??? :0


----------



## juandik

that is bigpimpin's daily driver


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Oct 8 2009, 02:56 PM~15304229
> *that is bigpimpin's daily driver
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 8 2009, 02:11 PM~15303886
> *That looked staged!    :cheesy:
> Bout to be an album cover....gonna have to put a bunch of extra blings all over the pic like on the old no limit albums.  :biggrin:
> *


Little Mr Serv On.................I thought you hired him to hop your car against Little Swingin.............. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by juandik+Oct 8 2009, 03:56 PM~15304229-->
> 
> 
> 
> that is bigpimpin's daily driver
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Man...you know mine is Mountain Dew!!! :twak: :twak: :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-WSL63_@Oct 8 2009, 08:55 PM~15306866
> *Little Mr Serv On.................I thought you hired him to hop your car against Little Swingin.............. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Naww.....I just had him stand next to the car while it was hopping so it looked higher. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: lol


----------



## Spanky

anything going on this weekend?


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Oct 9 2009, 10:42 AM~15310945
> *anything going on this weekend?
> *



Nothing but some parties.....rain and cold. :thumbsdown: Might go off road though! :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

i got me an ls, wont be as nice as this one though


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 9 2009, 11:35 AM~15311342
> *i got me an ls, wont be as nice as this one though
> *



Just get your ride on, represent and enjoy it. Thats what counts the most. :cheesy:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 9 2009, 01:03 PM~15312883
> *Just get your ride on, represent and enjoy it.  Thats what counts the most.  :cheesy:
> *


thats why i bought it. simple stock color, 13's china's and used setup. something to buzz around in and go to walmart :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 5 2009, 11:24 PM~15278427
> *Thanks yall.
> Little shot from this last weekend at a local picnic my club mates put on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: Damn! Love the ride homie


----------



## big pimpin

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## elmontecarlodeloco

:wow: FUCK YOU GUYS ARE PRO I TELL MY UNCS LOWRIDIN IS STILL GOING HARD AND IM LEARNING HOW TO DO MY RIDE RIGHT FROM WHITEBOYS THERE LIKE THERE NOT INTO THAT WHY WOULD THEY GIVE YOU TIPS NO ONE DOES ITS FUNNY CANT WAIT TO SHOW U HOMIES MY RIDE ITS A LONG WAY BUT WILL BE DONE RIGHT SICK RIDE LOCO


----------



## big pimpin

:cheesy:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by elmontecarlodeloco+Feb 26 2010, 04:10 AM~16730947-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  FUCK YOU GUYS ARE PRO I TELL MY UNCS LOWRIDIN IS STILL GOING HARD AND IM LEARNING HOW TO DO MY RIDE RIGHT FROM WHITEBOYS THERE LIKE THERE NOT INTO THAT  WHY WOULD THEY GIVE YOU TIPS NO ONE DOES  ITS FUNNY CANT WAIT TO SHOW U HOMIES MY RIDE ITS A LONG WAY BUT WILL BE DONE RIGHT SICK RIDE LOCO
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Us whiteboys are holding it down. :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-big pimpin_@Apr 20 2010, 10:54 PM~17254189
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


All I know is getting a G-body frame to look this smooth an sexy is hard fucking work. Finally got the one I'm working on into primer. It takes tons of work to go this far. I have even more respect for this ride now.


----------



## flaked85

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider

What up Big Pimpin any new updates, pics, or vids in 2010 :dunno:
Im sure you have had to repaint that back bumper a few times :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@May 20 2010, 10:25 AM~17550711
> *What up Big Pimpin any new updates, pics, or vids in 2010  :dunno:
> Im sure you have had to repaint that back bumper a few times :biggrin:
> *



I have been out smashing a couple times...no pics or video yet.....its hard to take pics of myself rolling but I'll get on it. :biggrin: Gonna have to set up a car mount camera like in the movies. :0 :0


----------



## big pimpin

First place overall in a hop today. 

Blew up some solenoids and a motor in the act. hno;


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@May 24 2010, 01:03 AM~17582402
> *First place overall in a hop today.
> 
> Blew up some solenoids and a motor in the act.  hno;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




SWEET HOMIE,GLAD TO SEE YOU STILL BANGIN THE MONTE.CONGRATS


----------



## big pimpin

Sunday on Prospect.


----------



## big pimpin

Hopping and 3 wheeling on prospect. :biggrin:

http://hi-calibercustoms.com/main%20pages/...spect%20gas.wmv


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jul 28 2010, 07:38 PM~18168269
> *Hopping and 3 wheeling on prospect.  :biggrin:
> 
> http://hi-calibercustoms.com/main%20pages/...spect%20gas.wmv
> *


Nice vid D..... car still is the shit :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jul 28 2010, 07:38 PM~18168269
> *Hopping and 3 wheeling on prospect.  :biggrin:
> 
> http://hi-calibercustoms.com/main%20pages/...spect%20gas.wmv
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jul 28 2010, 08:38 PM~18168269
> *Hopping and 3 wheeling on prospect.  :biggrin:
> 
> http://hi-calibercustoms.com/main%20pages/...spect%20gas.wmv
> *


 :biggrin: Yo son that would be tight with some 22'z on it.....lol :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider

:biggrin:


----------



## IN YA MOUF

this car is sick!


----------



## Scarry Larry

Tight Ride I saw it at bumper bash 2 years back i got 2 87 LS's going to build one any tips drop them to my build topic JST PASSN THRU sick shit I want mine tight like that and solid frame off is where I am starting.


----------



## LD0GG

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Aug 5 2010, 07:23 PM~18238816
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This video is hot fire! :wow: wow


----------



## sicko87

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jul 28 2010, 07:37 PM~18168260
> *Sunday on Prospect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## flaked85

HOLYSHIT DAN YOU'RE OUT FUCKIN THE STREETS UP HOMIE.


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Aug 6 2010, 02:17 PM~18246771
> *HOLYSHIT DAN YOU'RE OUT FUCKIN THE STREETS UP HOMIE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Man i go thru whole topic at least once a week...Theres some good stuff up in here :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@Aug 17 2010, 10:06 AM~18331011
> *Man i go thru whole topic at least once a week...Theres some good stuff up in here :biggrin:
> *


x10 :yes:


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Aug 6 2010, 03:17 PM~18246771
> *HOLYSHIT DAN YOU'RE OUT FUCKIN THE STREETS UP HOMIE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE :yes:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Aug 17 2010, 07:59 AM~18331304
> *NICE :yes:
> *


This is one of them rare epic G bodies, will never get old :biggrin:


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Aug 17 2010, 09:09 AM~18331392
> *This is one of them rare epic G bodies, will never get old :biggrin:
> *


x2! This is my favorite build on here, it went real quick, and the fucker gets up :yes:


----------



## crucialjp

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Aug 6 2010, 03:17 PM~18246771
> *HOLYSHIT DAN YOU'RE OUT FUCKIN THE STREETS UP HOMIE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: I don't even know what to say about that. Just clowning hard and it's clean :thumbsup:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@Aug 17 2010, 08:06 AM~18331011
> *Man i go thru whole topic at least once a week...Theres some good stuff up in here :biggrin:
> *


I get through the first 30 pages and I get tired!!! 



Thanks everyone for the comments. Just doing what I love to do. Got some new things in the oven...just trying to figure out exactly what to do! :around: :loco:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Aug 6 2010, 02:17 PM~18246771
> *HOLYSHIT DAN YOU'RE OUT FUCKIN THE STREETS UP HOMIE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man, thats the shit. nuff said.


----------



## BIG STUART~GT

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Aug 5 2010, 04:23 PM~18238816
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## big pimpin

:cheesy:


Little gas hop at the end of this video. KC putting it down couple weekends ago. 

Click the pic to open video. 

[/quote]


----------



## juandik

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 18 2010, 10:44 AM~18341586
> *...just trying to figure out exactly what to do!  :around: :loco:
> *


get that chevy done ?


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Sep 1 2010, 03:04 PM~18462031
> *get that chevy done ?
> *



Man.....its going stupid over here...... :loco: I got some other cars coming out first. :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## IN YA MOUF

your ride is my inspiration..


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU

Damn Homie, The badest LS I have ever seen. Love that car.


----------



## big pimpin

More for the archive...today at Ghetto Dreams/One of a Kind paint picnic.

hno:











opps










And its hallow too!









Throw it in the gutter and got buy another.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 19 2010, 11:24 PM~18607875
> *hno:
> And its hallow too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wait a second how does your car hit the inches it does without "west coast" bumpers. :biggrin: 

I told you that thing needed chromed wheelie bars. :buttkick:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 19 2010, 10:24 PM~18607875
> *More for the archive...today at Ghetto Dreams/One of a Kind paint picnic.
> 
> hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> opps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And its hallow too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Throw it in the gutter and got buy another.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

Thanks for the pic Rob!


----------



## HARDLUCK88

sup big pimpin, still enjoying the fruits of your labor i see


----------



## LD0GG

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 20 2010, 12:24 AM~18607875
> *More for the archive...today at Ghetto Dreams/One of a Kind paint picnic.
> 
> hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> opps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And its hallow too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Throw it in the gutter and got buy another.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ya the bumper is hollow but that bar connecting the rear frame rails is solid lead. 


:biggrin: j/k


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Aug 6 2010, 04:17 PM~18246771
> *HOLYSHIT DAN YOU'RE OUT FUCKIN THE STREETS UP HOMIE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats a badass MC homie! :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## big pimpin




----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 3 2010, 09:05 PM~18727326
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



hahahaahahah :biggrin: Fuck it man


----------



## juandik

just tell em it isn't in a careless manner you practice all the time and they shouldn't worry.


----------



## LunaticMark

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Oct 3 2010, 08:12 PM~18727416
> *just tell em it isn't in a careless manner you practice all the time and they shouldn't worry.
> *



hahahahahaha!!! that's fucking classic!!!


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Oct 3 2010, 09:12 PM~18727416
> *just tell em it isn't in a careless manner you practice all the time and they shouldn't worry.
> *



Thats basically what I said......just not the "all the time" part. hno: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## IN YA MOUF

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 22 2010, 12:59 AM~18628560
> *Thanks for the pic Rob!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:worship:


----------



## big pimpin

Thanks for the pics Arron....


At a picnic today


----------



## big pimpin




----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 3 2010, 09:05 PM~18727326
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:rofl: :thumbsup:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 3 2010, 11:18 PM~18727479
> *Thats basically what I said......just not the "all the time" part.    hno:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


now what they gon do to you?


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Oct 4 2010, 01:50 PM~18732521
> *now what they gon do to you?
> *



Nothing.....I was hopping and three wheeling a block down the street after I got the ticket. Just have to pay some money to get it taken care of. :thumbsdown:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 4 2010, 04:10 PM~18732695
> *Nothing.....I was hopping and three wheeling a block down the street after I got the ticket.  Just have to pay some money to get it taken care of.  :thumbsdown:
> *


then you are lucky, because they almost took my cadillac for nothing.


----------



## SPOOON

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 20 2010, 12:24 AM~18607875
> *More for the archive...today at Ghetto Dreams/One of a Kind paint picnic.
> 
> hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> opps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And its hallow too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Throw it in the gutter and got buy another.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



DAMN DAN'S DOING THE DAMN THANG :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider

Hot Fire 3wheels in right at 2:35


----------



## big pimpin

Thanks FleetwoodRider!



And Thanks Owl-Fray-Dough for the pic! :thumbsup:
Carshow last weekend..Realistic Impressions on SW BLVD.


----------



## big pimpin

DownIVLife baby!!!!!! Hotfire putting in work. :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 9 2010, 08:49 AM~19024374
> *DownIVLife baby!!!!!!      Hotfire putting in work.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Right @ 7:44 are thoes 22" or 24" all gold wires on that drop top Mustang??


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Nov 9 2010, 10:40 AM~19024647
> *Right @ 7:44 are thoes 22" or 24" all gold wires on that drop top Mustang??
> *



22"s :biggrin:


----------



## DEWEY

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 9 2010, 10:49 AM~19024374
> *DownIVLife baby!!!!!!      Hotfire putting in work.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking good dan always putting it down


----------



## BRAVO

Damn that video is hot.


----------



## LD0GG

ya awesome video!


----------



## BABYBOY78

That video is the SHIT! Shut down the whole block, hoppin in the middle of traffic LOL!


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 9 2010, 09:49 AM~19024374
> *DownIVLife baby!!!!!!      Hotfire putting in work.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Badass video! Surprised ya'll didn't get shut down earlier, props for putting it down :thumbsup:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 9 2010, 07:49 AM~19024374
> *DownIVLife baby!!!!!!      Hotfire putting in work.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




hells yeah! it looks like it﻿ be on n crackin in﻿ kc!! :cheesy:


----------



## baggedout81

1 of the tightest street machines in the midwest :thumbsup:


----------



## big pimpin

Thanks everybody! :wave: Just doing what it do! :biggrin:


----------



## Pirate85

This car is badass


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

THATS A BAD BITCH. HOW MANY TURN OF COIL U RUNNIN UP FRONT?


----------



## big pimpin

Thanks to Rudy for some badass pics!

Stills from the Southside Picnic at One of a Kind


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Dec 14 2010, 01:45 AM~19321548
> *THATS A BAD BITCH. HOW MANY TURN OF COIL U RUNNIN UP FRONT?
> *



Man I can't remember right now....I have had the same set of coils in there for almost two years now! They were a pretty good stack....but are squashed to hell now.


----------



## big pimpin

Clownin' :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

:biggrin:


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Dec 15 2010, 10:32 PM~19339459
> *Man I can't remember right now....I have had the same set of coils in there for almost two years now!  They were a pretty good stack....but are squashed to hell now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN TWO YEARS! THATS GETTN YOUR MONEYS WORTH!


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Dec 22 2010, 02:14 AM~19391617
> *DAMN TWO YEARS! THATS GETTN YOUR MONEYS WORTH!
> *


Yeah.....I used to change coils like every other month for a while.....then I decided I didn't care if the car worked to "maximum" all the time.


----------



## muffin_man

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 9 2010, 08:49 AM~19024374
> *DownIVLife baby!!!!!!      Hotfire putting in work.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:worship: :worship: Love the Monte Carlo!!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Waddup Big Pimpin! Still one of my favorite builds on lil! This Ls is one of the cars that motivated my build! :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Feb 4 2011, 09:39 PM~19790991
> *Waddup Big Pimpin! Still one of my favorite builds on lil! This Ls is one of the cars that motivated my build!  :biggrin:
> *


Same here.


----------



## Mark

HAHa, you cats own that street


----------



## Team CCE

CHIPPER!! :sprint:


----------



## big pimpin

:rant: HATER!!!!!




















Yeah I know. :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

No hate, jus sayin' :biggrin:


----------



## ROCK OUT

ttt new pics?, this is one of the buildups that keeps me from lighting my project on fire and calling it a day :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

New pics, new videos!!


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 2 2011, 01:24 PM~19997102
> *New pics, new videos!!
> *


x twozie


----------



## big pimpin

MAAAAAANNEEEE..... I was out hopping and 3 wheeling all over the city last Friday night....I didn't get any pics or video.  Maybe somebody else did. :happysad: But I tell you what it felt good to floss again...charged the batts and the piston and was hitting the bumper. :cheesy:


----------



## Royalty

You forgot to post this in every topic that has something to do with KC.


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Apr 5 2011, 11:28 AM~20264549
> *You forgot to post this in every topic that has something to do with KC.
> *



My bad....I forget.....  I'll get right on it! :cheesy:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 2 2011, 10:24 AM~19997102
> *New pics, new videos!!
> *





X10!!! Stumbled on to some videos on YouTube of ur ride on the streets! Man u have a mean setup bro! Shit 3 wheels n hop like it ain't Nuthin!


----------



## big pimpin

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@May 11 2011, 01:05 AM~20527681
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin good super chipper :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@May 13 2011, 02:12 AM~20543701
> *lookin good super chipper :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



da duu duuu daaaaaaaa!!!!! :cheesy: :wave:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@May 10 2011, 11:05 PM~20527681
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

Restoration church show last weekend. :wave:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Amen!!


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@May 24 2011, 07:40 AM~20616969
> *Amen!!
> *



EXACTLY!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: "haymen"


----------



## big pimpin

Didn't even know i had made the cover of Big Fish last year!


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

big pimpin said:


> Didn't even know i had made the cover of Big Fish last year!


Nice.....superstar...lol....Still wanna my fav threads...


----------



## big pimpin

On the highway in STL last weekend











And a single pump nose up. :wave:


----------



## supersporting88

My favorite MC hands down. Need some new pics :cheesy:


----------



## L-BOOGIE

TTT


----------



## big pimpin

Video from Sept 2 2011. About half way through the video you can see what its doing!!!! :biggrin: :wave:





[/QUOTE]


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G

TTt with your LS


----------



## LacN_Thru

supersporting88 said:


> My favorite MC hands down. Need some new pics :cheesy:


x2, love this topic


----------



## big pimpin

Done in Sept of 2006....being riding and bangin it for over 5 years. Time sure does fly! :ninja:


----------



## KC Rider

BAD ASS CAR FOR SURE YOU HAVE KEPT IT RIGHT WHATS THE TICKET :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

lol You fool! Man...I'm almost thinking of archiving it for a few years....money talks though. :cheesy:


----------



## Dylante63

Still looks awesome what you building now lol


----------



## big pimpin

Already done with the next one.....just waiting for spring for the official debut. :biggrin: Nothing super crazy...just a clean lowrider to have some more fun in.


----------



## KC Rider

maybe I will have a little something something out on these streets this summer too


----------



## big pimpin

Some up to date pics for an interested party. :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

Never been waxed......and dirty in these pics. The jambs.... :wave:


----------



## big pimpin




----------



## D4LWoode

Weak sause


----------



## carlito77

:thumbsup:


----------



## flaked85

TTT


----------



## lilred

big pimpin said:


> Some up to date pics for an interested party. :biggrin:
> 
> View attachment 426109
> View attachment 426118
> View attachment 426119
> View attachment 426120
> View attachment 426121


lov this nice bro!!!!!!


----------



## TWEEDY

big pimpin said:


> Done in Sept of 2006....being riding and bangin it for over 5 years. Time sure does fly! :ninja:


DAMN, seems like you just built it yesterday..


----------



## big pimpin

Coming soon!!!!! 










Proofs in the da pudding!


----------



## big pimpin

Here's the footage.......put HOTFIRE on the weight scale. No added weight....single pump on the bumper hard. Close to 60 inches.


----------



## 509Rider

Good shit


----------



## kasem1963

legit as can be !!!!!


----------



## WSL63

dis·crep·an·cy *
1. Divergence or disagreement, as between facts or claims; difference.

LOL....


----------



## OUTHOPU

Nice!


----------



## lone star

big pimpin said:


> Here's the footage.......put HOTFIRE on the weight scale. No added weight....single pump on the bumper hard. Close to 60 inches.


3 minutes of realness, what up dan


----------



## big pimpin

Sup everybody! Just having a good ol' time as usual.  Bought to start a new topic in the hydraulics section and see who else can do this.


----------



## 187_Regal

big pimpin said:


> Sup everybody! Just having a good ol' time as usual.  Bought to start a new topic in the hydraulics section and see who else can do this.


we weighed Jessies single pump 90 caddy a while back with no one in it it was 5680...... but got no video


----------



## big pimpin

187_Regal said:


> we weighed Jessies single pump 90 caddy a while back with no one in it it was 5680...... but got no video


Sounds about right.....we did Tony's lincoln too....wait to you see that one! :0


----------



## kikou-no

bad azz monte


----------



## Organized Crime

Just went thru the whole build this is one proper Monte


----------



## big pimpin

Bumpering hard at a show this last weekend. 5-20-12 First place street single.


----------



## carlito77

:wow: DAMN!


----------



## frost1085

nice build homie, that monte go hard


----------



## flaked85

MY FAVORITE MONTE.HOT FIRE IS BADASS


----------



## big pimpin

Single pump Hop Champion Tulsa OK July 15th 2012


----------



## big pimpin




----------



## baggedout81

LLOKIN GOOD BRO!!!!


----------



## big pimpin

Going up on Ebay this weekend! Ad is set to start this Friday. Here is a link to updated upclose and personal pics of the ride (real dirty in these pics and I have since detailed the hell out of it). 

http://www.hi-calibercustoms.com/hotfire%20for%20sale.htm


----------



## shystie69

big pimpin said:


> Thanks FleetwoodRider!
> 
> 
> 
> And Thanks Owl-Fray-Dough for the pic! :thumbsup:
> Carshow last weekend..Realistic Impressions on SW BLVD.


TTT clean ass LS


----------



## BIG GIZMOE

CLEAN ASS LUXURY SPORT


----------



## big pimpin

Sunday Aug 12, 2012 - Wild West Showdown.


----------



## Royalty

Boo!:thumbsdown:


----------



## big pimpin

:wave: Link to ebay:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chev...5098793?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item2c678176a9


----------



## big pimpin

big pimpin said:


> :wave: Link to ebay:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chev...5098793?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item2c678176a9



TTT Ebay auction ending tonight....Friday the 24th.


----------



## TWEEDY

Royalty said:


> Boo!:thumbsdown:


Agreed..


----------



## big pimpin

Summer 2013.


----------



## Emanuel2364

How come you removed the pictures in the beginnig of your build . Your ride is bad ass. I would of like to see howitzer was.


----------



## Royalty

The website they were hosted on is no longer up.


----------



## 83cadcoupe

:thumbsup:


----------



## flaked85

hands down one of the best build threads on layitlow.:h5:it does suck the pics are gone.


----------



## zooter86

flaked85 said:


> hands down one of the best build threads on layitlow.:h5:it does suck the pics are gone.


X2 motivation big time, but it's a shame you can't see all the pictures, wish he'd reload them


----------

